# Sony PlayStation 4 discussion | Trolls will be banned



## vickybat (May 3, 2013)

*//MOD: This thread is for PS4 discussion only. For anything related to Xbox One, post here: *
**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/174229-definitive-xbox-one-thread-dont-troll.html*. For Nintendo Wii U, use this thread: **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/171848-nintendo-wii-u-sequel-smash-hit-wii-no-trolling.html*

*i.imgur.com/91QRv3Z.jpg?1

Finally the beast is unveiled at E3 2013. First impressions suggest that the PS4 looks somewhat strikingly similar in appearance with the mighty and legendary PS2 (original SKU) which was the most successful console of all time. The design is aggressive with sharp flow of lines and a two-tone boxed sandwich model.
Looks significantly smaller than PS3's original model.

The console does look a bit bulky and isn't that slim. Kudos to the designers for adding good amount of vents without making the console compromise in looks.
Now some people might dislike this design, but it surely looks distinct from the rest. No idea about the build quality, but from the looks of it, its gonna be good.
I won't gonna go into details about the specifications as they were already discussed so many times in the past. Check here for a quick rundown: PS4 Tech Specs

The PS4 uses bluetooth 2.1 +EDR as a connectivity medium with the controller and has an overall bandwidth of 3mbps. I would have liked a wifi-direct ( 250mbps), but the latter kinda has a significant impact on battery life. More details about this when the consoles are launched this fall. Integration with the all new PlayStation Eye, Move motion controllers and DS4 gives the PS4 all the means to enjoy interactive content at its best. Add to that, the remote play feature of PS VITA which allows remote play ( asymmetric gameplay) of all PS4 titles. 

Coming to games themselves, Sony didn't disappoint here. With over 40 exclusives and overall 150+ games in development for PS4 and will be launched in first year itself, the PS4 looks promising from a development standpoint. At E3, apart from spine chilling exclusives like Killzone- ShadowFall, Drive club, Infamous Second Son and Knack, they displayed some other exclusive Ip's like the brilliant Final Fantasy XV , The New Order 1866, Dark Sorcerer and kingdom hearts.
Lots of new ip's are still in development. Besides this, lots of third party acclaimed titles like Watchdogs, Assassin's creed 4 black flag, Bungie's Destiny and lot others look terrific on PS4.

To witness these games , have a look at the following thanks to our forum member - *theterminator* 



Spoiler






> PlayStation®4
> With a sleek, modern, and elegant look, the overall design of the PS4 system reflects the powerful yet accessible architecture of the system, which will inspire developers to unleash their imaginations and create the next generation of gaming experiences that were never before possible.
> 
> SCE World Wide Studios (SCE WWS) is currently developing more than 30 PS4 exclusive titles, 20 of them, including 12 new IPs, are planned to release within a year of the launch of the PS4 system. This demonstrates PlayStation's focus on delivering original, creative content to gamers that will define next-generation gaming experiences. SCE WWS President Shuhei Yoshida provided an update on PS4 exclusive titles, #DRIVECLUB™, Killzone™ Shadow Fall, KNACK™, which will be available at launch, and inFAMOUS Second Son™, available first quarter 2014. He also unveiled SCEA's next blockbuster title, The Order: 1886™, from acclaimed studio Ready at Dawn.
> ...









Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]Hf_yxcLKBHg[/YOUTUBE]

The new order 1866 ( Ready at Dawn Studios)

[YOUTUBE]XLAiNUUEFao[/YOUTUBE]

Dark Sorcerer (Quantic Dream)

[YOUTUBE]yXhK-EalTyk[/YOUTUBE]

Final Fantasy XV (Square Enix -Multiplatform)

[YOUTUBE]npjBHFb0fZM[/YOUTUBE]

Kingdom Hearts 3 (Square Enix)

[YOUTUBE]IeGF62O_1Hs[/YOUTUBE]

Drive Club (Evolution Studios)

[YOUTUBE]hJ5Yql0YBqw[/YOUTUBE]

Killzone Shadow Fall (Guerrilla Games)

[YOUTUBE]MlNfJvFnzc8[/YOUTUBE]

Infamous Second Son (Sucker Punch Studios)

[YOUTUBE]nBO_igyh8DY[/YOUTUBE]

Destiny ( Bungie -Multiplatform)

[YOUTUBE]kPYgXvgS6Ww[/YOUTUBE]

Watchdogs ( Ubisoft -Multiplatform)

[YOUTUBE]zsdcRgY4U8E[/YOUTUBE]

Dying Light (Techland)



Apart from these, indie developers took center stage with tons of new games from brilliant minds. They are all free to publish in playstation network.

Now the show stealing comments of CEO Jack Tretton about the companies DRM policies stole a lots of hearts. The PS4 does not block used games and anyone can do anything they stand fit with their physical copies i.e rent , sell or keep it forever.  The following video says it all, thanks to our member NvidiaGeek: 



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]kWSIFh8ICaA[/YOUTUBE]




The pricing of $399 stamped the deal, making it greatly affordable from start.  Besides, the all new PS4 eye camera retails as an add-on for $59.
Sony's PlayStation 4 Eye is a $59 add-on, PS4 packs an upgradable 500GB HDD inside (updated) Now, PS+ also requires a subscription fee of $5 to access content.

With all these policies and ideas, its safe to say that PS4 is all set for the next-gen race and perhaps all set to rewrite history once again in sales record, and perhaps break the mighty record of the legendary PS2.

*PS4 Exclusives so far:*



*Blacklight:* Retribution: Free to play FPS action only on PS4 and PC from Zombie Studios.
*Daylight:* First-person survival horror with randomly generated levels and a serious lack of light sources.
*DC Universe Online:* The PS3 MMO hit returns on PS4. Become a hero or a villain and team up with famous characters in Gotham and Metropolis.
*Driveclub:* Drive! In a club! Social online racing from the guys behind the awesome Motorstorm.
*Final Fantasy XIV:* A Realm Reborn: The troubled Square Enix MMO is back and ready to prove itself on PS4.
*Infamous: *Second Sun: Rock around Seattle with superpowers in the third game in the Infamous franchise.
*Killzone:* Shadow Fall: Shoot some Helghast in the face as you return to the world of Guerilla's FPS series.
*Knack:* Fun action platforming for the kids, or adults who never really grew up.
*The Order: 1886:* Adventure through an alternate history steampunk London full of things that go bump in the night.
*Planetside 2:* A free to play MMO FPS that has been a great success on PC.
*Primal Carnage:* Genesis: An episodic single player series about a world where dinosaurs have been brought back from extinction.
*Secret Ponchos:* An indie action shooter from the excellently named studio, Switchblade Monkeys.
*Super Stardust HD sequel:* We know another Super Stardust is coming, but not much more. Expect lots of shooting!
*Warframe:* Another free to play shooter, this time in a third person viewpoint. A big success on PC so far.
*War Thunder:* Multiplayer flight sim with planes from a variety of time periods. Highway to the danger to the zone!


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

*Re: 5 Reasons the PlayStation 4 Will Be a Must Own Console for Gamers*

please quote the article.. blocked..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 8, 2013)

*Re: 5 Reasons the PlayStation 4 Will Be a Must Own Console for Gamers*

While I'm eagerly waiting for more details on the PS4 to be released, and I do plan to buy one if the pricing is right ($449 and $499 SKUs according to rumours, hoping it is a bit lower), I don't think it is a must own console (until M$ reveals its nextbox).

And while 8GB or memory is definitely progress, being GDDR5 alone is not necessarily going to make a console better. Until out-of-memory events happen, RAM speed and throughput hardly makes a performance difference. Since games are designed to work within console memory limits and not beyond them, in most cases it isn't the RAM type but the number crunching components that will make the biggest difference in performance. 
I see the faster RAM mostly benefiting any realtime random streaming operations because data can be referenced faster. But it won't make an end-of-the-world difference compared to DDR3 because if the CPU and GPU can't keep up, the RAM is not that advantageous over a PC or a nextbox (rumoured to have 4GB DDR3).


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2013)

*Re: 5 Reasons the PlayStation 4 Will Be a Must Own Console for Gamers*

Top 5 reasons are a marketing scheme to get people to buy it.

Don't be sheep, get a PC.


----------



## Sarath (May 8, 2013)

*Re: 5 Reasons the PlayStation 4 Will Be a Must Own Console for Gamers*

^Still getting a PS4 

Don't know about the validity of all 5 reasons but I think even if it just played games like the good ol' PSOne, people would still buy it. I'm buying it just for the games.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 31, 2013)

Sony PlayStation 4 Will Be a Game Player First, Says Kaz Hirai - Ina Fried - D11 - AllThingsD



> Where Microsoft has positioned the Xbox One as much as an entertainment device as game console, Sony plans to tout its PlayStation 4 as primarily a device for games.
> 
> “The most important thing we need to make sure we do at least initially is that we all agree and understand that the PS4 is a great video game console that appeals to video gamers,” Hirai said in a briefing with reporters after his onstage appearance at D: All Things Digital. “If we miss that part than I don’t think we get the initial establishment of the console.”
> 
> ...


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7385/8897618167_7c59211229_o.gif


----------



## Krow (Jun 4, 2013)

Instead of one thread for all three consoles, I'm splitting it to three. Keep it sane, rational and constructive. Trolls will be banned.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 4, 2013)

A good move by moderators. 

*Next-Generation Game Consoles to Cost $349 - $399 – Analyst.*

PS4 is expected to be $349 as per latest rumors.

*Killzone: Shadow Fall on PS4 is 1 Player Offline, According to Official Website*

*Naughty Dog Hiring for “Next-Generation Console Title”, 3rd Person Action, Co-op, Multiplayer*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 5, 2013)

Krow said:


> Instead of one thread for all three consoles, I'm splitting it to three. Keep it sane, rational and constructive. Trolls will be banned.



thanks, much needed moderation  

ps4 day 1. if i am not wrong, sony is planning a worldwide launch of the ps4. That means... if it is true, all countries including india will get the ps4 on the same day as usa. ( cant wait )



Extreme Gamer said:


> While I'm eagerly waiting for more details on the PS4 to be released, and I do plan to buy one if the pricing is right ($449 and $499 SKUs according to rumours, hoping it is a bit lower), I don't think it is a must own console (until M$ reveals its nextbox).
> 
> And while 8GB or memory is definitely progress, being GDDR5 alone is not necessarily going to make a console better. Until out-of-memory events happen, RAM speed and throughput hardly makes a performance difference. Since games are designed to work within console memory limits and not beyond them, in most cases it isn't the RAM type but the number crunching components that will make the biggest difference in performance.
> I see the faster RAM mostly benefiting any realtime random streaming operations because data can be referenced faster. But it won't make an end-of-the-world difference compared to DDR3 because if the CPU and GPU can't keep up, the RAM is not that advantageous over a PC or a nextbox (rumoured to have 4GB DDR3).



you dont know how the ps4 works, surely sony have taken their ideas from cell and implemented them here . Lets just wait for some official testing / results.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2013)

*Sony E3 2013 Preview: PS4, PS3, PS Vita, Games, Apps And Expected Announcements*

Expectations from PS4 are very high at the moment. I hope sony pull this off positively.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 5, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> you dont know how the ps4 works, surely sony have taken their ideas from cell and implemented them here . Lets just wait for some official testing / results.



I think I have a fair understanding of how the PS4 works. Given what info is currently out there, you can't definitively say that the PS4 is MUCH faster than the batsuichi (AKA end-of-the-world difference) just because the memory data rates and clockspeeds are betterr.

Remember that the batsuichi has the Direct3D pipeline, which most of the biggies are more familiar with compared to OpenGL or its derivatives' pipelines. This is a factor to be weighed in as well.

I do hope that the batsuichi is worse even from a gaming PoV.

Even now, I think that the PS4 isn't must-own yet. Some of the titles are interesting but I will wait for more specific details before making up my mind.


----------



## Krow (Jun 5, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I think I have a fair understanding of how the PS4 works. Given what info is currently out there, you can't definitively say that the PS4 is MUCH faster than the batsuichi (AKA end-of-the-world difference) just because the memory data rates and clockspeeds are betterr.
> 
> Remember that the batsuichi has the Direct3D pipeline, which most of the biggies are more familiar with compared to OpenGL or its derivatives' pipelines. This is a factor to be weighed in as well.
> 
> ...



Will be great if you refer to products by their proper name. Not everyone is familiar with batuphichi or whatever you're calling it. You've been here for five years, surely you understand that many new users read your posts. Make it easy for everyone to understand.

Secondly, unusual as it is, I am with NoasArcAngel here. Let them release the product, at least let's wait for a gaming experience before judging the PS4.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 5, 2013)

Krow said:


> Will be great if you refer to products by their proper name. Not everyone is familiar with batuphichi or whatever you're calling it. You've been here for five years, surely you understand that many new users read your posts. Make it easy for everyone to understand.
> 
> Secondly, unusual as it is, I am with NoasArcAngel here. Let them release the product, at least let's wait for a gaming experience before judging the PS4.



Cant agree more.. I dont understand why people are so jumpy when they have to just wait, use, feel, review and then pass on their comments. We arent running any blogs out here to play I-am-the-first-one to pull out an amazing over the box review about something that hasnt surfaced yet into the user markets.

PS:: If you are a blogger and want to blog everything that you wanna write-off  (btw, there is no restriction in writting about your opinion here) about a product that is yet to be released, feel free to do it in your own blogs


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

Krow said:


> Will be great if you refer to products by their proper name. Not everyone is familiar with batuphichi or whatever you're calling it. You've been here for five years, surely you understand that many new users read your posts. Make it easy for everyone to understand.
> 
> Secondly, unusual as it is, I am with NoasArcAngel here. Let them release the product, at least let's wait for a gaming experience before judging the PS4.



Exactly. Actually it should be forbidden to use Japanese or any foreign slang or terms in an Indian and that too technical forum.
"Batsuichi" is referred to a divorcee and sounds very lowly in a healthy discussion environment.

About the direct3d and opengl pipelines, don't know how to put it except for this link:

*Is The Last Of Us the most beautiful game of this console generation?*

Being a Sony exclusive, its completely Opengl. Its one of biggest release for PS3 ( releasing june 14th) and is a strong IP to continue in the PS4.

Check out this gameplay video mate. I was completely blown away :   



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]9cVBXXFoWks[/YOUTUBE]



*Sony Santa Monica to announce new title at E3*

Could it be a new God Of War or a brand new IP ??

*PS4 and Xbox One Clock Speeds “Not a Very Good Measure of Performance” – Avalanche Studios CTO*


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 6, 2013)

IGN gave "The Last of us" a 10/10.... is it really that awesome?! Would buy a PS3 if it is...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 6, 2013)

The naughty dog games are awesome to what i have seen so far (played UC1 and 2. Playing UC3 now).. I bought a PS3 (a month ago) for its exclusives and I am pretty happy about that decision.. 

There are other great games (must play) like Heavy Rain, MGS series etc..


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

*Ex-Assassin's Creed 3 director's co-op puzzler Tiny Brains now confirmed for PS4*

Its a new IP.

*Sony drop Pre-E3 coverage video – glimpses of PS4 abound*

*The Darkness 2 dev's F2P shooter Warframe a PS4 launch title*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 7, 2013)

Krow said:


> Will be great if you refer to products by their proper name. Not everyone is familiar with batuphichi or whatever you're calling it. You've been here for five years, surely you understand that many new users read your posts. Make it easy for everyone to understand.
> 
> Secondly, unusual as it is, I am with NoasArcAngel here. Let them release the product, at least let's wait for a gaming experience before judging the PS4.



Win-win situation: I keep using words like "Batsuichi", and put a legend at the bottom explaining what it means and what I'm using it for.

I'm only saying that based on what we know, the PS4 isn't a "must buy" yet. Maybe thanks to E3 that will change.

I have problem calling x1 whatever is the convention right now because it reminds me too much of *Mobile Suit Crossbone Gundam*. And my opinion on the Batsuichi is that as of now it is a "don't buy" unless E3 can change it.



rakesh_ic said:


> Cant agree more.. I dont understand why people are so jumpy when they have to just wait, use, feel, review and then pass on their comments. We arent running any blogs out here to play I-am-the-first-one to pull out an amazing over the box review about something that hasnt surfaced yet into the user markets.
> 
> PS:: If you are a blogger and want to blog everything that you wanna write-off  (btw, there is no restriction in writting about your opinion here) about a product that is yet to be released, feel free to do it in your own blogs



I'm only stating my opinion here and nobody has been forced to agree with it  I think I have that much freedom in this forum.

Don't rely on IGN. Look at some other reviewers like Polygon and Eurogamer. You should also check out Youtube reviewers like Angry Joe.

Now I'm not saying that The Last of Us is a bad game. I haven't played it so I can't comment on that. But I can comment on what reviewers can or can't be trusted. Check Metacritic too for a comprehensive list of reviewers.

Usually it is the smaller unpaid ones that are not biased.

*www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/1fuez8/so_i_have_been_watching_my_cousin_play_the_last/

If this thread is to be believed, then Naughty Dog has misled consumers on at least one count.



vickybat said:


> Exactly. Actually it should be forbidden to use Japanese or any foreign slang or terms in an Indian and that too technical forum.
> 
> "Batsuichi" is referred to a divorcee and sounds very lowly in a healthy discussion environment.
> 
> ...



Batsuichi refers to the act of divorce, not the divorcee. Batsuichi is apt here because:

1. The new xbox is called Xbox one.
2. Batsu is represented by a cross in the Japanese language and so can subsitute the box's X. And ichi means "one"
3. The new xbox, based on the information available, figuratively divorces itself "once" from the gamer. No longer is it a gaming console- it's a home entertainment device that also fails to live up to it's name.

If Japanese or other foreign language words get banned here, some of the off-topic community threads will be badly affected. And surely you realize that a very large number of English words are actually loaned or derived from other languages (including but not limited to French, Latin, Greek, and even Japanese). You would not be able to use terms like de facto, de jure etc because they're not English.

Besides, many games from Japan don't have English names in their English releases (Ni No Kuni, Tekken etc). You sure you want to live with that?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 7, 2013)

All I can say is its better to use "Xbox One" instead of trying to explain the language "English" and avoid all these troubles for you and for the reader.

And if u still thinkof using only the Japanese words, I would rather like to read everything you write in Japanese as I love the language and I am from the yo-yo-posh world of jargons.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 7, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kratos : ATHEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Crap....
Its just a DLC for GoW:A


----------



## Krow (Jun 8, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Win-win situation: I keep using words like "Batsuichi", and put a legend at the bottom explaining what it means and what I'm using it for.
> 
> I'm only saying that based on what we know, the PS4 isn't a "must buy" yet. Maybe thanks to E3 that will change.
> 
> ...



You'll go to any lengths to justify your annoying habits. Things will be much better here if you try to be accommodating. Don't be thick just for the sake of being thick. Such behavior is common with stubborn kids, kindly keep your eccentricities out of your posts.

I do not care what your reasons are, and I do not have the patience to keep reading the legend (which I've never seen) that you claim is at the end of your posts. Go to Japanese forums should you choose to continue posting in Japanese. Don't annoy everyone for no reason, learn to cooperate. Thanks.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 8, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If Japanese or other foreign language words get banned here, some of the off-topic community threads will be badly affected. And surely you realize that a very large number of English words are actually loaned or derived from other languages (including but not limited to French, Latin, Greek, and even Japanese). You would not be able to use terms like de facto, de jure etc because they're not English.
> 
> Besides, many games from Japan don't have English names in their English releases (Ni No Kuni, Tekken etc). You sure you want to live with that?



@offtopic: 


Those words have not been loaned, but have now been accepted into the language of english as english. i have never heard the term batsuichi being used in an english sentence. 

proper nouns like tekken will always be pronounced as tekken. Batsuichi is not a proper noun. Have you heard of antrix? its spelt the same way everywhere, because it is a proper noun and not an english word.

unusual as it is, i agree with krow... you go to extreme lengths to defend your statements.. even to the point of stupidity.

日本語で入力していけ ( dont type in japanese ) 

*dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/de-facto_1


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 8, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> @offtopic:
> 
> 
> Those words have not been loaned, but have now been accepted into the language of english as english. i have never heard the term batsuichi being used in an english sentence.
> ...



Erm loan words are those words that have been accepted from one language into another language. They're not "temporary" until suitable words are found 



> You'll go to any lengths to justify your annoying habits. Things will be much better here if you try to be accommodating. Don't be thick just for the sake of being thick. Such behavior is common with stubborn kids, kindly keep your eccentricities out of your posts.
> 
> I do not care what your reasons are, and I do not have the patience to keep reading the legend (which I've never seen) that you claim is at the end of your posts. Go to Japanese forums should you choose to continue posting in Japanese. Don't annoy everyone for no reason, learn to cooperate. Thanks.



Look, I never claimed that I put a legend at the end of my post. I said I was willing to do that 

@Both of you: I'm not going to extreme lengths to defend my point. I only stated what is true for me. Just because you both (and everyone else) finds it fine doesn't necessarily mean I also find it fine.

I won't call it batsuichi if you don't want me to, but that doesn't make my reason for calling it batsuichi invalid. I've already switched to X1 since then in case you didn't notice.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 8, 2013)

I hope they announce a new Jak & Daxter game for PS4


Spoiler



For all the PS noob kids who bought their ps3's in late 2011,Jak & Daxter is what made ND famous before "Cinematic Male-Lara Croft game" which is known as Uncharted


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2013)

*Official countdown for Playstation 4 design reveal at E3*

Here's the countdown guys.........


*"The PS4 has GDDR5 advantages": Developer statements on the power of PS4 and Xbox One*

*The PlayStation 4 could be as restricted as the Xbox One*

*Sony showcasing 40+ games at E3*


Wowwwww.....now that's a number. Sony is pretty serious and confident with their decisions.
They weren't bluffing when they said their consoles are developers best friends. The sheer number of games speaks this in more volumes than mere words.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Sony showcasing 40+ games at E3*
> 
> 
> Wowwwww.....now that's a number. Sony is pretty serious and confident with their decisions.
> They weren't bluffing when they said their consoles are developers best friends. The sheer number of games speaks this in more volumes than mere words.



Last article is multiplatform, multipublisher and some games are also cross-platform, not playstation exclusive. What would be interesting is the count of the *unannounced* PS4 and Vita titles that get revealed in E3. A significant surge in this number is what will show whether the PS4 and Vita are indeed the best friends of developers.

Sony's count is not necessarily that impressive. Nintendo is showing around 30-40 games across 2 platforms against sony showing ~40 games across 3 platforms.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2013)

KZ Shadowfall...jizz in my pants!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> KZ Shadowfall...jizz in my pants!



You like it so much??


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm a vista bi-tch, totally love the grand landscapes, even more if its sci fi (Prometheus  ). And Shadowfall has nailed them.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I'm a vista bi-tch, totally love the grand landscapes, even more if its sci fi (Prometheus  ). And Shadowfall has nailed them.



I loved Prometheus' environment. I love it, but not the heavily civilized cities, I hate them. 

Lonely, dark, gloomy, creepy and scary is my mug of tea. (STALKER, Metro)


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I loved Prometheus' environment. I love it, but not the heavily civilized cities, I hate them.
> 
> Lonely, dark, gloomy, creepy and scary is my mug of tea. (STALKER, Metro)



Blade Runner and Prometheus, the set design, vfx are godly!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 9, 2013)

*New warning from santa monica*

Could it be a new GOW???? Or a new IP!!!!!

*Rumor: New info about Destiny of Spirits – PS4 exclusive by From Software*

Hah, another new IP from Sony. They surely have planned some good exclusives. Hopefully, this game will turn out to be good. 

*PlayStation Employee 'Blown Away By Something Being Shown at E3'*

Now this is exciting. It has to be seen if Sony is successful in pulling off its promised feats and really live up to all the hype.

*PS4 Has 48 Announced Games So Far With Tons Of Third-Party Launch Titles*

Its a long list......


----------



## Sarath (Jun 9, 2013)

Brace up for E3

Official PlayStation website - PlayStation at E3 2013

11th June 6:30 am IST


----------



## Gollum (Jun 9, 2013)

Namco Bandai are to launch their free to play Tekken on PSN for PS3 on the 11th June. Same day as E3.
I'm so downloading this on my PS3.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 9, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Brace up for E3
> 
> Official PlayStation website - PlayStation at E3 2013
> 
> 11th June 6:30 am IST



You're late mate.  [post #25]

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/...iscussion-trolls-will-banned.html#post1920503

Btw, all eyes will be on the physical avatar of PS4. Question is will it look like a boring box like Xbox -one or will sport curves.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Namco Bandai are to launch their free to play Tekken on PSN for PS3 on the 11th June. Same day as E3.
> I'm so downloading this on my PS3.



You here to burn us PC-ers with jealousy?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 9, 2013)

*contentz.mkt3456.com/ra/2013/39028/06/41685271/html_images_c_2.gif

*contentz.mkt3456.com/ra/2013/39028/06/41685271/html_images_c_3.gif

*contentz.mkt3456.com/ra/2013/39028/06/41685271/html_images_chrome_logo-ps4.gif


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 9, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> You here to burn us PC-ers with jealousy?



I guess PC gamers are here in PS4 exclusive thread to feel jealous about everything that's discussed here 

BTW, I am a hardcore pc gamer, but joined the league of console a month ago


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I guess PC gamers are here in PS4 exclusive thread to feel jealous about everything that's discussed here
> 
> BTW, I am a hardcore pc gamer, but joined the league of console a month ago



We are Dwarves of Erebor. "A once mighty people brought low". Nice reference, eh?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

*Sony’s Biggest E3 Announcements Ever*

Chronicles of Sony's biggest past E3 announcements. According to Sony, E3 2013 is going to surpass all of that.

*Jonathon Blow: The Witness Uses 5GB RAM,*

This one comes from the creator of the critically acclaimed game, "Braid". Looks like indie titles are also going to raise some bars starting with this.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 10, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Sony’s Biggest E3 Announcements Ever*
> 
> Chronicles of Sony's biggest past E3 announcements. *According to Sony, E3 2013 is going to surpass all of that.*
> 
> ...




If there is no God Of War IV.I don't give a crap


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> If there is no God Of War IV.I don't give a crap



Sony Santa Monica has a huge announcement to make. Probably a new IP. 
God of War 4 has a very slim chance ( almost no chance) to make an appearance.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

Now, let's see what Sony does. I wanna see some Japanese face...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Now, let's see what Sony does. I wanna see some Japanese face...



Its at 7am in the morning


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Its at 7am in the morning



Then I'mma wake up @ 7am for the first time in 4 months.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Then I'mma wake up @ 7am for the first time in 4 months.



EA's next(Mirror's edge 2 mdafkas!!), I'll watch that, sleep, and wake up at 7 
Not really interested in ubi's conference.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *EA's next*(Mirror's edge 2 mdafkas!!), I'll watch that, sleep, and wake up at 7
> Not really interested in ubi's conference.



When is it(Time?)

I will watch this greedy company's Conference for one thing and one thing only
*Dragon Age III*
In all its FB3 Glory.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> EA's next(Mirror's edge 2 mdafkas!!), I'll watch that, sleep, and wake up at 7
> Not really interested in ubi's conference.



Mirror's edge 2  woweeeeee

The original was great. Can't wait for it. I hope they also have some awesome soundtrack to back it up like the original. Lisa was great.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Not really interested in ubi's conference.



Kome on, The Crew? Watc*h_D*ogs?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Kome on, The Crew? Watc*h_D*ogs?



Either those, or sleep and sony conference, I chose the latter 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> When is it(Time?)
> 
> I will watch this greedy company's Conference for one thing and one thing only
> *Dragon Age III*
> In all its FB3 Glory.



12 30 AM, in a few more minutes.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> When is it(Time?)
> 
> I will watch this greedy company's Conference for one thing and one thing only
> *Dragon Age III*
> In all its FB3 Glory.



E3 2013 EA Press Conference - GameSpot.com

There you go!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Mirror's edge 2  woweeeeee
> 
> The original was great. Can't wait for it. I hope they also have some awesome soundtrack to back it up like the original. Lisa was great.



Ye, just finished yesterday. I was overwhelmed by the movement and the artistic design. Only hope ME2 has some strong storyline and more lively world. (Loved Vector on Android, recommend it to parkour fans.)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

No one is Hyped about DA3?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

Can we see some BF4 MP at EA's conference? I sure do hope so.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> No one is Hyped about DA3?



Currently, I don't think so. Let's see after the game shows up.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Can we see some BF4 MP at EA's conference? I sure do hope so.



Yup, Dice confirmed it some time ago. 64player MP on xbone.



vickybat said:


> E3 2013 EA Press Conference - GameSpot.com
> 
> There you go!



45 minutes..oh well


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Yup, Dice confirmed it some time ago. 64player MP on *xbone.*
> 
> 
> 
> 45 minutes..oh well



Why are all games being demoed on that Cursed STB?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Why are all games being demoed on that Cursed STB?



money money money!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

^Nope. MP's on an AMD PC. It was confirmed.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

Both, most probably.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

Its on guys!!!!

There's a bit of a delay. 

Bungie's destiny gameplay will be revealed along with "The Last Guardian". 

Hopefully it launches in PS4 as a next gen title after so many years of delay.
Fumito Ueda is a true genius.

For low B/W users, this is the best and fastest place to strem, albeit with lower quality:

*live.polygon.com/sony-playstation-e3-2013-live-blog/


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

not streaming yet :/


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

^^ No hasn't started. There's a bit of delay coz of the crowd. Its almost full now.
Polygon's updates are fantastic. 

*live.polygon.com/sony-playstation-e3-2013-live-blog/

Its onnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!

wowwwwww the convention looks fantasticccc

Amazing PS3 line up. Beyond looks cinematic.

batman AO yeahhhhhh

PS4 LOOKS LIKE PS2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks pretty slick and small too.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 11, 2013)

There u go.. no restriction on used games... MS got trolled hard and big


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

Its ain't DRM restricted. Supports used games. 

No mandatory online connection and 100% offline playability. Tretton is taunting M$


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 11, 2013)

I am buying this.. 
No @!#$@!#$ing online checks or nothing to restrict gaming.. there u go...


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

*$399*


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 11, 2013)

399$ is the price tag.. MS got slapped again

undoubtedly.. Sony stole the show so far.. except for one title - TitanFall for MS


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

No last guardian.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony Nailed it ..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah no last guardian.. and black flag sucked when they were showing the demo.. (they had the game freezing at places) and they stopped it abruptly


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2013)

Stopped watching now.

Sony has got everything right. 

The console looks ugly though.


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 11, 2013)

Apparently PS+ will be required for online play. Why Sony?

But that $400 price tag, no DRM, used games...
Game over.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

So the new exclusives shown are "New Order 1866" , "Dark Sorcerer", "Final Fantasy XV", "Kingdom Hearts" & "Mad Max".

Not bad for a start. 12 new Ip's will release in the first year as per "Shuhei Yoshida". Destiny looked great and so did watchdogs.
Ac4 graphics are a big upgrade and looked fantastic except some freeze issues in the demo.

The indie titles are enormous and the ability to self publish is a big bonus for them. It'll attract tons of aspiring developers to step out and embrace creativity.

Only games Microsoft has an edge are "Ryse" and "TitanFall". The pricing is too good to be true and the used game support and offline playability is simply an icing on the cake.
Lots of games are in the development stages now and will soon follow after ps4's launch this year.

Ps3 also has an impressive lineup starting from "TLOU", "GT6","Puppeteer" and "Beyond Two Souls". Ps vita also has an impressive line up of indie and blockbuster titles. A price drop was required though.

The PS4's design reminds me of the original "FAT" PS2. It was a legendary console and Sony's new beast is all set to repeat as well as rewrite history.


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> Apparently PS+ will be required for online play. Why Sony?


Microsoft got away with paid Xbox Live. People are ready to pay so why not get the money?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 11, 2013)

ico said:


> Stopped watching now.
> 
> Sony has got everything right.
> 
> The console looks ugly though.



They made a "better ugly" box(that z shape) than the XB1


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

Check images here: 

PS4 Console: Check Out The First Images Here



rakesh_ic said:


> They made a "better ugly" box(that z shape) than the XB1



Yup, its got some sharp edges. Looks a lot like the original PS2 when vertically upright.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 11, 2013)

*www.cinemablend.com/images/sections/56588/ps4_56588.jpg



where are the physical designers?? this is supposed to be "next gen"


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

So I guess the Indian price will be about 27-30k


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 11, 2013)

now where is that troll who was claiming the console to be 450~500$? 

THAT IS ONE AWESOME PIECE OF NEXT GEN ! 

2 ps2 sandwiched make the ps4. so sony should sell 2  x the number of ps2's in half the time..

take my money sony, just take it... take it already

Bye bye nintendo and microsoft, see you in the next gen ( oh what...! is there even going to be a next gen after this ?! )


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

I just realized that Sony didn't show the console UI at all :/.. did they say when it's going to release?


----------



## Krow (Jun 11, 2013)

Just for the record, PS+ seems to be free for a year.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 11, 2013)

I liked The Order: 1886 game... 
will the PS3 price drop?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow the design is badas$!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 11, 2013)

Krow said:


> Just for the record, PS+ seems to be free for a year.



Year from the date of purchase or date of launch(for the buyers who buy it on release)??


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 11, 2013)

I heard it is now $5 p/m subscription based. May be free for the pre orders.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

Goddarn dreams, I missed it! 

But hell, PS4 looks like a Lambo lol and that's good. Gotta check out all the new things. 

What were the best conference moments guys?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Goddarn dreams, I missed it!
> 
> But hell, PS4 looks like a Lambo lol and that's good. Gotta check out all the new things.
> 
> *What were the best conference moments guys?*



just one slide at the end ..


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ymUneDP.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

lawlz. Burn, M$, burn!

[youtube]kWSIFh8ICaA[/youtube]



RCuber said:


> just one slide at the end ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Err... games?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 11, 2013)

The PS4 UI can be seen in this video 2:54:25 onwards


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> The PS4 UI can be seen in this video 2:54:25 onwards



Is that the entire ps4 conference, I missed it.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

BTW.. PS4 doesn't include the Camera Module in the $399 Package.. its an $59 addon. But I think the damage is already done. 

Source


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony delivered a knockout punch to M$. Flawless victory for PS4.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> lawlz. Burn, M$, burn!
> 
> [youtube]kWSIFh8ICaA[/youtube]
> 
> ...



 Oh my God, i just can't stop laughing after viewing that video. As simple as that from Sony. 


Mate, some new ip's were shown including 

1. New Order 1866 -  Ready At Dawn Studious ( Creator of GOW chains of olympus)
2. Dark Sorcerer - Quantic Dream ( Remember that facial animation in feb conference? It was this game).
3. Final Fantasy XV - Square Enix ( Runs on their next-gen luminous engine)
4.Kingdom Hearts 3 - Square Enix (Japanese art style)
5. Mad Max - Avalanche Studios ( Just cause 2 fame)

These are the new ip's shown and were all exclusives to PS4. 

Apart from this gameplay of Bungie's Destiny , watchdogs and ACIV were shown. Watchdogs and Destiny played brilliantly while ACIV, though looked fantastic ( uses a new engine), had a lot of freezing issues and the game was abruptly stopped. The demo probably had some bugs. 

Apart from these, Killzone shawdow fall, Infamous second son and drive club were fully playable Lots of their employees were playing these before the conference.

PS3 exclusives were also announced which were TLOU, Beyond Two Souls, Rain and Gran Turismo 6. Lots of Indie games were unveiled too and the best part is, they can self-publish.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

@vickybat: update the OP to include new details.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

^^ Yeah sure mate. Just give me some time. 

Btw, i kind of felt that xbox exclusives were a tad superior than ps4's current offerings. They had more exclusives to showcase and all of them were brilliant.

Guys......how many of you agree with me here??


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Yeah sure mate. Just give me some time.
> 
> Btw, i kind of felt that xbox exclusives were a tad superior than ps4's current offerings. They had more exclusives to showcase and all of them were brilliant.
> 
> Guys......how many of you agree with me here??



I was expecting better quality visuals from Xbox One but PS4's quality was just stunning. FF and Watchdogs were brilliant, but The Division blew my mind, I don't like RPG(haven't played much) but it caught my eyes. 


As of for pricing and other issues MS is facing.. they will come around, can't rule our MS so soon, but they have a difficult task ahead.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 11, 2013)

ms is dead. its time for acceptance.. sony is here to stay and they have just proved that.



vickybat said:


> ^^ Yeah sure mate. Just give me some time.
> 
> Btw, i kind of felt that xbox exclusives were a tad superior than ps4's current offerings. They had more exclusives to showcase and all of them were brilliant.
> 
> Guys......how many of you agree with me here??




um, 0 likes...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 11, 2013)

I think the best moment in the whole 2 hrs presentation is when the presenter said "We dont have to connect our devices once in 24 hrs for it to work"

Having said that, I think MS will soon follow by changing their used games policy saying "We checked with the "publishers" :: and they are happy to offer you all with a DRM free gaming experience"


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> ms is dead. its time for acceptance.. sony is here to stay and they have just proved that.



Trudat. But I was kinda disappointed with most of the games being multiplayer oriented except some of the games that we knew already like Batman: AO, ACIV, Watch_Dogs, etc. 

I seriously hated that every racers shown - NFS: Rivals & The Crew - were MP oriented.  Darn.

Loved The Order & Mad Max.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 11, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I think the best moment in the whole 2 hrs presentation is when the presenter said "We dont have to connect our devices once in 24 hrs for it to work"
> 
> Having said that, I think MS will soon follow by changing their used games policy saying "We checked with the "publishers" :: and they are happy to offer you all with a DRM free gaming experience"



sony killed it with the lending game ad...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Having said that, I think MS will soon follow by changing their used games policy saying "We checked with the "publishers" :: and they are happy to offer you all with a DRM free gaming experience"



If that happens, then MS might have a chance 'cause their exclusives were better IMO.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony to require PlayStation Plus membership for online multiplayer gaming on PS4 | The Verge


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

*Original Post Updated. *

Please have a look guys and feel free for suggestions to add more content, if i had missed something.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

^Add that you have to subscribe to PS+ to play MP 


Thanks for Adding KZ:SF and Infamous:SS trailers 

FF XV


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

Add $59 for the Playstation 4 Eye. that's an add-on. 
Sony's PlayStation 4 Eye is a $59 add-on, PS4 packs an upgradable 500GB HDD inside (updated)


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

^^done 

Another great game we all missed:

[YOUTUBE]zsdcRgY4U8E[/YOUTUBE]

Its PS3 AND PS4.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 11, 2013)

User Interface on the PS4


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> sony killed it with the lending game ad...


Yea lol. That was almost equivalent to flipping a middle finger at M$


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> lawlz. Burn, M$, burn!
> 
> [youtube]kWSIFh8ICaA[/youtube]
> 
> ...




Sony took a dump right in M$'S face 



PS4 looks bad when its horizontal
PS4 looks awesome then its kept Vertical 
Hope it doesn't require a *Sold Separately* stand.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

*More Than 140 Titles Currently In Development For PS4*

100 of these will launch in the first year. Its library is going to be bigger than what ps3 had in its first year.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Sony took a dump right in M$'S face
> 
> 
> 
> ...



none of the playstation consoles have ever come with one. this one wont either. you don't really need a stand with that shape


----------



## vickybat (Jun 11, 2013)

Check some more images here:

Sony desvenda a PlayStation 4 - VideoGamer Portugal

 *www.extremetech.com/gaming/158130-ps4-pricing-hardware-specs-and-games-detailed-the-anti-xbox-one


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

I hope they have a good cooling system in place for ps4


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> PS4 looks bad when its horizontal
> PS4 looks awesome then its kept Vertical



I liked it in horizontal


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I liked it in horizontal


Okay.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Okay.



Good.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

The thing about the design of both the consoles is, sony made an obvious progression, you know, like okay this is a new console and it looks different. Not the "OMFG! THIS IS THE BEST CONSOLE DESIGN EVER, ITS OUT OF THE WORLD". But MS on the other hand, took the console design backwards, creating a dumbest looking console ever, and that became a plus point for Sony.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony did 2 things good -
1) Hold onto their console showoff until XB1 reveal theirs and get booed at. So that the not so awesome box of Sony wasn't criticized as much.
2) Held onto their policies that supported the gamers and called Ps4 a gaming machine 1st


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony did one thing bad.
1)PSN+ subscription for MP? seriously wtf? ARE YOU GUYS M$?


And this too.
Sony confirms PS4 pre-owned DRM is 'up to third parties'
Guess if they hadn't done this EA wouldn't make games for PS4


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Sony did one thing bad.
> 1)PSN+ subscription for MP? seriously wtf? ARE YOU GUYS M$?
> 
> 
> ...



Two free games every month, I'd happily pay for PS+, if I ever intend to buy one.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> *Two free games* every month, I'd happily pay for PS+, if I ever intend to buy one.



_Any_ game?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> _Any_ game?



Right now? Uncharted 3, free of cost for the ps+ users. Free games and a lot of discounts too, you don't see that happen a lot on xbox live gold.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 11, 2013)

I think after they get a solid user-base(which they will) greed will take over and you will get 2 crap free games per month

I Still prefer steam though


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I think after they get a solid user-base(which they will) greed will take over and you will get 2 crap free games per month



Nah, they're not american


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nah, they're not american



That,We will see....


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> That,We will see....



Japanese are good man, they're not hell bent on raping customers like those american corporate companies do


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

So I deiced to watch _every_ single direct live before commenting on each compnay's performances.

Over here, Sony, EA and Ubi are relevant so:

EA's display was interesting, although not at all exciting. They seem to have copied concepts from Drive Club for their NFS: Rivals game. The new EA Sports engine is pretty good and I especially liked how various animations integrate with each other to create seamless transitions. Also nice was the new collision system being used in EA's UFC game. BF4 was just like BF3 but with better destructive environments and a new commander mode. Otherwise gameplay was almost identical. Satisfactory but not impressive. Visuals only felt slightly improved on the PC version.

Ubisoft had a better showing than EA. Even their cacing game The Crew seems to copy concepts from Drive Club. I didn't like the new Splinter Cell, although the new Rayman was awesome. Their Mighty Quest for Loot looks like a very, very interesting concept and I would like to see more of it in action. The new Rocksmith is decent too. The biggest negative was their tie-up with microshaft for that "Rabbids Invasion was a completely lame-arse concept, and does not really work as they described it would.


Sony's E3 was the best of them all. Right from the get-go they were taking lots and lots of pot-shots at Microsoft ("our console is firstly a gaming console... [and] contains features that are _useful_"). They announced lots of new games, some very interesting and some not so much. Diablo III was one of the lamest (nobody clapped). While they had a sizable number of exclusives, many of their indie games were not and some are also coming to PC and Wii U. In the end they totally slam-dunked Microsoft, because of the way they announced their used games, internet policies _and_ price! Added bonus was that the PS4 does not even divide games into regions! When I first saw the console, I thought "Okay, what are they doing showing an Xrhombus to us?" It looks sleeker but as fugly as the Xbox one. I also thought, "Did AMD design them or something?".

Like I saw in one picture:

*0.media.collegehumor.cvcdn.com/69/78/78e4548401508674352408f40f1636b4-bold-italic.jpg

Like they said, "We're _hoping_ that people will be _proud_ to own our console." 

Oddly enough, all three console makers have managed to release ugly consoles this year. The fat PS3 literally looks like a work of art compared to the PS4.

Another disappointment was that online multiplayer requires PS+. My problem is that I don't want to make a visit to the bank every _month_ just to fill a $5 [or Canadian Dollar/Indian Rupee equivalent amount]. Sure I could use PSN prepaid cards, but come on, we don't have them in India. And the near-Euro levels (when the rupee was stable) exchange rate against the US dollar nowadays makes it even worse. I just hope the console is priced right in India, or many gamers here will be affected. I want to see a ~25k price in the Indian market.

I also heard that the pricing of the console was decided _after_ the M$ E3 conference. I think they just wanted to drive a jackhammer into M$'s already sore arsehole.

I am also sure that sony is making a loss on their console ("it is a _very_ compelling price").

Personally, now I am uncertain about getting a PS4. Main reasons are that the console looks horrible, and online multiplayer requires PS+. I might just buy a Wii U instead now.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I am also sure that sony is making a loss on their console ("it is a very compelling price").



And you think they are shedding tears of joy at home when people buy their consoles and enjoy the entertainment when they are losing "Sony Empire" on PS4 loses??

Sigh.. 

The architecture allows them to cut down the prices from "wannabe soaring" (much like people expected it to be, but not in reality) high and still gain the profits. Oh yes!! it surely could have gone the north and they could have made much higher profits, but this time they chose to reap less profits for a larger sales. Its called business strategy.


----------



## Krow (Jun 12, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> And you think they are shedding tears of joy at home when people buy their consoles and enjoy the entertainment when they are losing "Sony Empire" on PS4 loses??
> 
> Sigh..
> 
> The architecture allows them to cut down the prices from "wannabe soaring" (much like people expected it to be, but not in reality) high and still gain the profits. Oh yes!! it surely could have gone the north and they could have made much higher profits, but this time they chose to reap less profits for a larger sales. Its called business strategy.



I do not understand why you have to sigh and be so dismissive. 

EG's point is valid and could be true. I'm guessing they're selling at zero profit and banking on PS+ for profits. 

But the point is, EG, me or you could be right, we do not know what Sony's strategy is. Would be great to look at each post constructively as opposed to dismissing plausible theories.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 12, 2013)

Krow said:


> I do not understand why you have to sigh and be so dismissive.
> 
> EG's point is valid and could be true. I'm guessing they're selling at zero profit and banking on PS+ for profits.
> 
> But the point is, EG, me or you could be right, we do not know what Sony's strategy is. Would be great to look at each post constructively as opposed to dismissing plausible theories.



Can you please tell me which of the rules did I break by being dismissive about something that I don't wanna approve?

And someone selling their goods for a loss doesn't compliment the word business and I sighed on it. BTW, is sighing a mistake too?? 

PS:: I got your point in taking each of the post constructively, can you see me pointing out to his entire post and dismissing his opinion if at all??


----------



## Krow (Jun 12, 2013)

Forum rules allow us to make a suggestion or two once in a while. And they allow me to disapprove of dismissiveness of valid arguments (as a user, not a mod).


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> And you think they are shedding tears of joy at home when people buy their consoles and enjoy the entertainment when they are losing "Sony Empire" on PS4 loses??
> 
> Sigh..
> 
> The architecture allows them to cut down the prices from "wannabe soaring" (much like people expected it to be, but not in reality) high and still gain the profits. Oh yes!! it surely could have gone the north and they could have made much higher profits, but this time they chose to reap less profits for a larger sales. Its called business strategy.





rakesh_ic said:


> Can you please tell me which of the rules did I break by being dismissive about something that I don't wanna approve?
> 
> And someone selling their goods for a loss doesn't compliment the word business and I sighed on it. BTW, is sighing a mistake too??
> 
> PS:: I got your point in taking each of the post constructively, can you see me pointing out to his entire post and dismissing his opinion if at all??



The point is that you can disagree with me but you don't need to be so abrasive about it.

I clearly mentioned that sources said that the PS4 price was decided after Microsoft's E3 conference. This indicates that they slashed the price to add further insult to the injuries M$ sustained. Don't forget that there was also a delay. For all you know, they could have been updating the price from $499 to $399. $100 can make the difference between profit and loss.

The reasons for a potential loss on the console is that the APU is only using next generation architectures. The jaguar is a semicustom octacore and GCN 2.0 seems to be making it's debut on these 8th generation platforms. This means that the chip is more expensive than the retail units of the jaguar APU. Add to that the potential yield from each wafer. As a first production chip, the yields will be worse than AMD's established lineup. Since the die is also bigger than the retail SKUs, there is more chance of lower yields in the beginning. Obviously that has to be factored into AMD's pricing for their jaguar units being sold to sony. Since all PS4 units will run identical specs, it means that there cant be multiple SKUs for this custom jaguar. So even functional chips that just cant run at the speeds sony needs will have to be dumped. while such chips may be relatively few, their cost also has to be factored in. Add to that middleman costs- the fab (not sure if TSMC or GloFo).

Then look at the fact that a whopping 8GB of GDDR5 with high density chips is being used.
x86-64 is an instruction set, not an architecture, so it does not make a meaningful impact on hardware design costs.

Then add the costs of their minor chips intended to reduce CPU strain. Then add PCB, chassis, PSU and Blu ray player costs. Add the cost for minor components like capacitors, heatsinks, diodes, chokes, mosfets etc.

Add costs for shipping to assembly lines. Add costs for assembly and packaging. And then add costs for shipping the final product. And then government taxes.

Note that I didn't even take the included accessories into account.

Add to that the fact that sony historically has always sold it's platform at a loss.

I thought sony would be breaking even at $499. At $399 I do not see that happening.

Prices decrease every few years not because manufacturers cut down profits but because of improved yields, feature cuts and reduced materials usage due to die shrinks, redesigned PCBs and smaller packages. Add to that the fact that certain components become cheaper to acquire every few years.


----------



## dan4u (Jun 12, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> And someone selling their goods for a loss doesn't compliment the word business and I sighed on it. BTW, is sighing a mistake too??


the PS3 was initially sold at a loss for quite some time, they tried to make up for it through game sales but it didn't help much. so some Business models do make a loss on one end & try to make up for that loss on the other end.

so, yea maybe the PS4 will be sold at a loss and they're trying to make a profit through PS+ & game sales or the PS4 will be sold at a profit since it has a GPU that's half the power of a GTX 680, so component prices may be low and so will manufacturing costs. what I'm saying is that we'll never know until the sales charts are out after a few months of release.....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Sony did one thing bad.
> 1)PSN+ subscription for MP? seriously wtf? ARE YOU GUYS M$?



Don't spend the 300 bucks/month on the darn pizza and you'll be fine.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 12, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Don't spend the 300 bucks/month on the darn pizza and you'll be fine.



 lol.. I don't see that PS+ as much of a problem when they are offering good number of games as free and people even now are subscribed/willing to though its not mandatory.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

Am I the only one who likes the look of PS4? 

Seriously, how's this 

*media.officialplaystationmagazine.co.uk/files/2012/11/PS3-super-slim.jpg

better than this?

*media.edge-online.com/wp-content/uploads/edgeonline/2013/06/PS4-5-610x406.jpeg

Look at dem sharp edges and that alien-tech-like gap. (*www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/confused/dunno-smiley-emoticon.gif)


----------



## Thunder (Jun 12, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Am I the only one who likes the look of PS4


You're never alone on the interwebz.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Am I the only one who likes the look of PS4?
> 
> Seriously, how's this
> 
> ...



I hate the look of both. I like the first two PS3 designs. Not the last two like you posted here. That is why I categorically stated that the _fat_ PS3 looks like a work of art compared to the PS4.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 12, 2013)

I liked the looks of PS4, much better than the super slim Ps3 i have with me


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I hate the look of both. I like the first two PS3 designs. Not the last two like you posted here. That is why I categorically stated that the _fat_ PS3 looks like a work of art compared to the PS4.



This?

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/9/97/PS3-Fat-Console-Back.jpg/640px-PS3-Fat-Console-Back.jpg

OMG!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ PS4 looks much better than the FAT PS3. The latter looked bloated and too plasticky.
PS4 looks razor sharp and the Z- shape design looks great. The console doesn't look cheap.

One can safely say that its one of the best and futuristic console designs ever.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Both look great for their own times.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

*E3 2013: Sony press conference review*

Everything about the conference analysed here.

*XBOX ONE VS PS4, WHO WON THE E3?*

This part made a ton of sense and kind of backs my own comments made about Microsoft's exclusives:



Spoiler






> You see, consoles are after all about games, and Microsoft delivered completely on that regard yesterday. *They had an impressive showing, with Ryse from Crytek, Forza Motorsport 5 from Turn 10 and Dead Rising 3 from Capcom all looking great, plus quite a few surprises as well, such as Sunset Overdrive from Insomniac Games (the makers of Ratchet & Clank and Resistance series, which is a direct blow to Sony), Crimson Dragon from Panzer Dragoon/Phantom Dust creator, and most of all the comeback of Killer Instinct from Rare.* There were also a couple of teasers for Halo 5 and the new Black Tusk game, plus Quantum Break which is still a mystery to me, but I can’t really fault Remedy’s track record: I have faith the game will deliver.
> 
> *Unfortunately, Sony couldn’t quite match the surprise. They had a quick montage of Killzone: Shadow Fall, Drive Club, Knack and Infamous: Second Son, confirming that the first three will be launching with the console later this year, but Infamous was perhaps the most interesting  of them and it got delayed to Q1 2014. Sure, there was some great Square Enix stuff for those who love JRPGs with the Kingdom Hearts 3 announcement, but I was never much of a genre fan to be honest.
> What was left, then? The Order 1886, developed by Ready at Dawn. This looks like it could be really interesting, but it was just teased.* Overall, I am much more confused after the conferences than I thought I could be; Microsoft and Sony traded blows like fighters in a death-like match, but it is far from over, unlike some may think. In fact, expect many more announcements and surprises in the upcoming months, especially during Gamescom.






^^ post your comments about it here guys.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ PS4 looks much better than the FAT PS3. The latter looked bloated and too plasticky.
> PS4 looks razor sharp and the Z- shape design looks great. The console doesn't look cheap.
> 
> One can safely say that its one of the best and futuristic console designs ever.



Nah it looked like it had excess baggage. While the PS4 definitely looks futuristic and italicised, it doesn't look visually appealing at all.

The PS3 on the other hand, looks elegant. Yes, it's fat. Yes, it's got a lot of plastic, but the gloss does a great job in not making it look cheap 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> This?
> 
> SNIP
> 
> OMG!



Not sure if you're agreeing or disagreeing here.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Sony confirms: 1 account with PS+ will let the other accounts on PS4 also play online*

Now this is a great piece of news.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Nah it looked like it had excess baggage. While the PS4 definitely looks futuristic and italicised, it doesn't look visually appealing at all.
> 
> The PS3 on the other hand, looks elegant. Yes, it's fat. Yes, it's got a lot of plastic, but the gloss does a great job in not making it look cheap
> 
> ...



He's disagreeing lol.
Who would find the behind of a console beautiful?

My concern with the Ps4 is with a slim form factor like this,How will they manage the cooling? I don't want another import from M$  *cough* RROD *cough*
*looks at TDF's Batman*




I'm totally pumped about Infamous : SS and KZ: Shadow Fall.
Seriously.Gun drone + X-ray vision + slow-mo = Awesomeness.
The new Infamous dude can seriously kick Cole's thundering ass.(can Cole disintegrate into ash?)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> He's disagreeing lol.
> Who would find the behind of a console beautiful?
> 
> My concern with the Ps4 is with a slim form factor like this,How will they manage the cooling? I don't want another import from M$  *cough* RROD *cough*
> ...



Shawnzer, like I said, the console appears to have excess baggage. I do think that cooling on the console will be just fine. Sony's reliability is much better than Microsoft's.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I do think that cooling on the console will be just fine. Sony's reliability is much better than Microsoft's.



Yeah, after all M$ are having bad reputation as a hardware manufacturer. *koffs* Surface.

Sony, they're just quality and Japs are nice to look at. (*www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/embarrassed/shy-whistler.gif)


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Sony confirms: 1 account with PS+ will let the other accounts on PS4 also play online*
> 
> Now this is a great piece of news.



this makes paying 3000 a year for PSN totally worth it


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Both look great for their own times.



Err... no fat doesn't.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 12, 2013)

i think we are forgetting that developers like naughty dog and polyphony digital are yet to arrive at the scene.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i think we are forgetting that developers like naughty dog and polyphony digital are yet to arrive at the scene.



Yeah of course.  There are also other biggies and new Ip's waiting. Its still a new console and there's much much work in progress.

*PS4 vs. Xbox One Console Size Comparison*



*PS4 vs Xbox One In-Depth Stats Comparison*


*PS4 Pre-Orders Dominate Amazon Top 20*


----------



## Gollum (Jun 12, 2013)

Lets not go away from the thread. Stay here.
*3.bp.blogspot.com/-hOrivOa68TQ/UbfpStNYzfI/AAAAAAAAI-Q/ykJu5cSTo_I/s640/ps4vsxboxonesize-1.jpg
*3.bp.blogspot.com/-J7tTNshPOq8/UbfpSrRoz_I/AAAAAAAAI-U/VHPO1zsgIzo/s640/ps4vsxboxonesize-2.jpg
*4.bp.blogspot.com/-ngCfHYlyoyU/UbfpSuba0NI/AAAAAAAAI-s/6S2Xu_jBjmU/s640/ps4vsxboxonesize-3.jpg
*2.bp.blogspot.com/-uizqyFTEot4/UbfpS2h8D3I/AAAAAAAAI-c/HuhXaVGINQ8/s640/ps4vsxboxonesize-4.jpg
*2.bp.blogspot.com/-RU60_pZFN3k/UbfpS5GXlJI/AAAAAAAAI-k/wCGRTzomYqE/s640/ps4vsxboxonesize-5.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i think we are forgetting that developers like naughty dog and polyphony digital are yet to arrive at the scene.



The Fire Rises!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

*@ Gollum*

Already posted that in my previous post mate.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

@Gollum, looks like Kit Kat, with a little more awesomeness


----------



## Gollum (Jun 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *@ Gollum*
> 
> Already posted that in my previous post mate.


and I posted the pics from the same link. so that ppl don't go away from tdf 


cyborg47 said:


> @Gollum, looks like Kit Kat, with a little more awesomeness



I personally don't like the design. I'd want to know how it looks from the inside.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 12, 2013)

Was that a suitcase (beside PS4) that can be used to carry PS4 (along with joysticks) inside it?? 

PS:: Assuming there are no XB1 fanboys here in PS4 thread


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2013)

^^Thanks. 

*E3 2013: Sony’s Shuhei Yoshida Shares Relevant Details on PlayStation Plus Requirement for Multiplayer on PS4*

Now this is what i call transparency.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BMkLue5CIAAkw1e.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Jun 13, 2013)

*PS4 pre-order sales No. 1; Xbox One No. 2 at retailer*

This was expected after Microsoft played spoil sport with their decisions.They better have some good contingency plans.

*E3 2013: Sony’s Shuhei Yoshida Talks About the PlayStation Camera and on Why it Isn’t in the PS4′s Box*

Their every answer seems genuine.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah the answers were very sensible and genuine.. Sony is getting it right everywhere (except ps+, which isn't a big hindrance though)


----------



## vickybat (Jun 13, 2013)

*“If You go With 4GB of GDDR5″ RAM on PS4, “You Are Done,” Randy Pitchford Told Sony*

According to Adam Boyes (Publishing VP of SCEA), Gearbox Software ( Borderlands franchise) was responsible for 8gb GDDR5 ram inclusion in PS4, as opposed to the original plans of a 4GB unit.
At last, everyone was glad about the final decision. 



*Cliffy B: Numbers Don’t Work to Allow Used Games, “Disc Based Day one $60 Model is Crumbling”*

This guy does have a point, from a pure industry sense and not consumer satisfaction.



*Next-Generation Consoles Sized-Up*

PS4 is the smallest.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *“If You go With 4GB of GDDR5″ RAM on PS4, “You Are Done,” Randy Pitchford Told Sony*
> 
> According to Adam Boyes (Publishing VP of SCEA), Gearbox Software ( Borderlands franchise) was responsible for 8gb GDDR5 ram inclusion in PS4, as opposed to the original plans of a 4GB unit.
> At last, everyone was glad about the final decision.
> ...



And i really hope it has a good cooling mechanism in place.
I don't want a certain evil yellow light blinking when i play my KZ : SF


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 13, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> And i really hope it has a good cooling mechanism in place.
> I don't want a certain evil yellow light blinking when i play my KZ : SF



Looks like you are sure to buy a PS4 on launch  is it?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 13, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Looks like you are sure to buy a PS4 on launch  is it?



Maybe.....Maybe not


----------



## vickybat (Jun 13, 2013)

*PS4 Exclusives so far:*



*Blacklight:* Retribution: Free to play FPS action only on PS4 and PC from Zombie Studios.
*Daylight:* First-person survival horror with randomly generated levels and a serious lack of light sources.
*DC Universe Online:* The PS3 MMO hit returns on PS4. Become a hero or a villain and team up with famous characters in Gotham and Metropolis.
*Driveclub:* Drive! In a club! Social online racing from the guys behind the awesome Motorstorm.
*Final Fantasy XIV:* A Realm Reborn: The troubled Square Enix MMO is back and ready to prove itself on PS4.
*Infamous: *Second Sun: Rock around Seattle with superpowers in the third game in the Infamous franchise.
*Killzone:* Shadow Fall: Shoot some Helghast in the face as you return to the world of Guerilla's FPS series.
*Knack:* Fun action platforming for the kids, or adults who never really grew up.
*The Order: 1886:* Adventure through an alternate history steampunk London full of things that go bump in the night.
*Planetside 2:* A free to play MMO FPS that has been a great success on PC.
*Primal Carnage:* Genesis: An episodic single player series about a world where dinosaurs have been brought back from extinction.
*Secret Ponchos:* An indie action shooter from the excellently named studio, Switchblade Monkeys.
*Super Stardust HD sequel:* We know another Super Stardust is coming, but not much more. Expect lots of shooting!
*Warframe:* Another free to play shooter, this time in a third person viewpoint. A big success on PC so far.
*War Thunder:* Multiplayer flight sim with planes from a variety of time periods. Highway to the danger to the zone!

Updated in OP.

*P.S* -Final Fantasy XV is not a PS4 exclusive. Its also for XBOX-One.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Next-Generation Consoles Sized-Up*
> 
> PS4 is the smallest.



I don't know man, I have a console sitting next to me that looks much smaller and was only released last year...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *“If You go With 4GB of GDDR5″ RAM on PS4, “You Are Done,” Randy Pitchford Told Sony*
> 
> According to Adam Boyes (Publishing VP of SCEA), Gearbox Software ( Borderlands franchise) was responsible for 8gb GDDR5 ram inclusion in PS4, as opposed to the original plans of a 4GB unit.
> At last, everyone was glad about the final decision.



Awesome, good guy Randy Pitchford, even though I absolutely hate him for what he did to AliensCM.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

PS4 games hands-on

E3 2013: DCUO plans to remain completely free on PS4 | Massively

E3 2013: PS4 Outpacing Xbox One Pre-Orders - IGN


----------



## vickybat (Jun 14, 2013)

*EA: "We don't have a problem with second-hand sales as they are today"*



> We’ve known Microsoft’s thoughts on next-gen DRM enforcement (to leave it up to individual publishers) for a while now, but Sony only recently confirmed that it won’t be having any of it. However, the fact still stands that* Sony cannot prevent third-party publishers from restricting the use/sale of their games,* so there’s still a bit of a gray area. Luckily, that gray area has become a bit clearer thanks to a statement from EA (via Eurogamer) that at least partially details their thoughts on the infamously draconian DRM.
> 
> Patrick Söderlund, *EA Games Label boss, recently clarified that EA doesn’t “have a problem with second-hand sales as they are today.* We clearly articulated our stance when we abandoned the Online Pass.” On the subject, Söderlund explained that the decision to terminate the Online Pass system was “because we talked to people, our fans and our players, and they said, ‘Listen, we don’t want to play our games like this.’ We have to listen to them and we removed it. It’s that simple.”



It seems EA aren't playing spoil sport in this regard. Hopefully, Activision and Ubisoft follow along the same lines.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *EA: "We don't have a problem with second-hand sales as they are today"*
> 
> 
> 
> It seems EA aren't playing spoil sport in this regard. Hopefully, Activision and Ubisoft follow along the same lines.



They're lying.

They don't _need_ the online pass anymore, now that they make everyone use Origin.

Perhaps the situation will be better on the consoles though.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2013)

vickybat said:


> It seems EA aren't playing spoil sport in this regard. Hopefully, Activision and Ubisoft follow along the same lines.



Activision won't be concerned about used games. With the kind of money they make out of call of duty, they really don't have to care.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Activision won't be concerned about used games. With the kind of money they make out of call of duty, they really don't have to care.



Hmm.. but it doesnt hurt to make more money 

EA's DLC's speaks for itself on how to make money


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 14, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Hmm.. but it doesnt hurt to make more money
> 
> EA's DLC's speaks for itself on how to make money



Battlefield 3 dlcs? I thought they were great! You just gotta be smart enough to buy them from a different place and not origin


----------



## vickybat (Jun 14, 2013)

*Amazon Holds PS4 vs Xbox One Vote, PS4 Winning By Embarrassingly Insane Ratio*

*Sony raising sales projections for PlayStation 4*

Pre-orders are growing at an insane pace. Perhaps the pricing and the no DRM schemes are the biggest crowd pullers.


*PS4 To Offer Cloud Integration To All Developers*



> PS4 developers will be able to offload some computing calculations to remote servers through the cloud, Sony’s worldwide studios president has said.
> Much like the cloud capabilities that have been touted  by Microsoft for the Xbox One, *Shuhei Yoshida* confirmed to Polygon that developers can offload certain processes usually handled by the hardware itself, such as AI and physics calculations.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Battlefield 3 dlcs? I thought they were great! You just gotta be smart enough to buy them from a different place and not origin



There's a PM for you...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyone noticed there is an option to 'Pre-Order' PS4 at Game4u.com?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Anyone noticed there is an option to 'Pre-Order' PS4 at Game4u.com?



For how much?

The page isn't loading for me.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 14, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> For how much?
> 
> The page isn't loading for me.



No Price given.It only states "PS4 Pre-Order *Deposit* = Rs.3000"
Troll Game4U


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> No Price given.It only states "PS4 Pre-Order *Deposit* = Rs.3000"
> Troll Game4U



Cash reserves empty?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 15, 2013)

*PS4 Vs. Xbox One: Amazon Splits PlayStation 4 Preorder Page, May Not Ship On Release Date Due To High Demand*

The demand is exceedingly high. Demand might be overwhelmingly high than supply at launch.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 15, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *PS4 Vs. Xbox One: Amazon Splits PlayStation 4 Preorder Page, May Not Ship On Release Date Due To High Demand*
> 
> The demand is exceedingly high. Demand might be overwhelmingly high than supply at launch.



the hype. we can only hope to go to a Sony centers


----------



## vickybat (Jun 15, 2013)

*DayZ set to arrive on PS4, but could skip Xbox One*

Kudos to Sony for giving self publishing rights to independent developers.



*PS4 Games Demoed on PS4 Dev Kits Says Blow, Xbox One Games Spotted Running on PCs With Nvidia Cards*



> "That is kind of crazy considering consoles are supposed to be on the shelves with these games in 5-6 months.
> 
> During Microsoft’s press show I was impressed by how good the games looked given the console’s specs. But if they weren’t running on those specs then it becomes pretty questionable.
> 
> I actually don’t want XB1 to fail because we need competition to keep things healthy."


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Cash reserves empty?



Permanently


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 16, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Permanently



For game4u, you mean?

__________________________________
New Post:

*BURN XBOX BURN!!*

*E3 PS4 Games ran on dev hardware, not high-end PCs*

Microshaft just got hanged, drawn, and quartered  

Talk about royally screwing up, lol...

Read this:



			
				Jonathan Blow said:
			
		

> During Microsoft’s press show *I was impressed* by how good the games looked *given the console’s specs*. But if they weren’t running on those specs then it becomes pretty questionable.



_____________________________

Guess what, Shuhei Yoshida of Sony actually tweeted this:

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BMqTNxgCEAAbSb6.jpg:large

*Full conversation.*

___________________________
*UPDATE:*

*Knack Crash reveals new PS4 details.*


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2013)

*In Theory: Can next-gen fulfill the 1080p60 dream?*

It sure can. 


*PS4's Number Of Developers Has Jumped A Crazy Amount*




> *According to a Sony Corporate PDF file “Since February 2013, the number of developers joining has increased from 126 to 505.”,* many of these developers being Indie devs who are loving what the PlayStation 4 platform offers in comparison to the Xbox One. This is because Sony will allow indie developers to publish their games to the Playstation 4 independently unlike the Xbox One which requires indie developers to partner with a publisher before it appears on their platform.



This thing is just getting better and better. It kind of has far less flaws than any console launch in history.

*Planetside 2 'Looks Like PC On Max Settings,' Supports Vita Remote Play*

Another jaw dropping PS4 exclusive.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 16, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *In Theory: Can next-gen fulfill the 1080p60 dream?*
> 
> It sure can.



With the X1 E3 demo units fiasco, maybe not. And given how much easier it should be to make a PC game in this 8th generation, I do expect PC titles to be of much better quality overall compared to the competition.

Maybe the PS4 might, but lets wait and watch.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 16, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *In Theory: Can next-gen fulfill the 1080p60 dream?*
> 
> It sure can.
> 
> ...



Ermm....
Planetside 2 was on PC.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Ermm....
> Planetside 2 was on PC.



Yeah, but by exclusivity, i was referring Xbox-one and other consoles. Planetside 2 is for windows platform too.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2013)

*What’s Next: A Look at the PS4′s Upcoming Unannounced Exclusives*



Spoiler






> With E3 over, it’s easy to be sad and despondent that F5ing the internet no longer leads to game reveals. But while the biggest gaming event of the year is behind us, it doesn’t mean that we’ve seen everything there is to see.
> 
> To keep you all excited, today we’ll take a look at everything that is known about the PS4′s unannounced upcoming exclusives, covering some stuff that we talked about before on Daily Reaction, as well as new information and rumors. For announced games, head over to our mega-PS4 article.
> 
> ...






*Sony details PS4 PlayStation Plus changes*



> Auto-updates no longer behind paywall, PS4 social features free, Sony confirms. "We're trying to be as balanced and as fair as we possibly can."





Spoiler






> Sony has detailed some of the changes due to be implemented to PlayStation Plus with the arrival of PlayStation 4, telling VideoGamer.com that both auto-updates and the "social features of PS4" will not require a PlayStation Plus subscription to access.
> 
> Catch-up TV and online movie services will continue to be free to all PS4 users, although an additional fee may be required to access back-catalogue PS3 titles once the Gaikai streaming service is introduced next year.
> 
> ...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 18, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *What’s Next: A Look at the PS4′s Upcoming Unannounced Exclusives*
> 
> 
> *Sony details PS4 PlayStation Plus changes*



Can you put the important parts of the article (if not the whole article) here for people like me who cant access these url's from office?? 

TIA


----------



## vickybat (Jun 18, 2013)

^^Done


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 18, 2013)

*The next-gen gaming consoles- analysed by a non-gaming website.
*
I wish more of our _gaming_ websites were this rational and unemotional.




P.S. I've x-posted this on the XBox One thread as well.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 20, 2013)

*Did Sony Overlook the Seriousness of DRM*

What do you think guys !!!!



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Borof59.jpg


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 20, 2013)

The Guardian said:
			
		

> Although Vita has not sold astonishingly well so far, this is an interesting USP, and *maybe a PS4/Vita bundle pack *would highlight the possibilities of these intertwined systems.



Now _this_ I'd like to see.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 21, 2013)

*Deep Down develoment in progress, may be PS4 exclusive and may have coop/multiplayer mode*

This RPG has some potential.

*PS4 vs Xbox One - Pre-Order Totals to June 15th 2013*



Spoiler



*PlayStation 4 - Top 10 Pre-orders

1. Battlefield 4
2. Watch Dogs
3. Killzone: Shadow Fall
4. Madden NFL 25
5. Call of Duty: Ghosts
6. Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag
7. Need for Speed Rivals
8. FIFA Soccer 14
9. Knack
10. Driveclub*



*PS4 vs. Xbox One vs. Wii U Comparison Chart*

This more like a specification comparison.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 22, 2013)

*Sony PlayStation 4 Release Date Gets Announced by Retailer.*

It seems partners and retailers were given launch dates before an official announcement.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Sony PlayStation 4 Release Date Gets Announced by Retailer.*
> 
> It seems partners are retailers were given launch dates before an official announcement.



why can't you copy text from the link and post it here??



> While Sony Computer Entertainment has not publicly announced exact release date of the PlayStation 4 game console to leave some additional flexibility for its shipments schedules, it looks like the firm has provided exact timetable to its partners. Just like its arch-rival from Microsoft Corp., Sony’s PS4 will hit the market in November this year.
> 
> Media Markt, one of the largest retailers of consumer electronics in Germany, the Netherlands and some other European countries, will start to sell Sony PlayStation 4 game console on Wednesday, November 13, 2013. The retailer has started to advertise the launch date of the console in its stores in Amsterdam, the Netherlands, according to a picture made by a member of NeoGAF forums.
> 
> ...


----------



## vickybat (Jun 22, 2013)

Gollum said:


> why can't you copy text from the link and post it here??



Sure....


Spoiler






> While Sony Computer Entertainment has not publicly announced exact release date of the PlayStation 4 game console to leave some additional flexibility for its shipments schedules, it looks like the firm has provided exact timetable to its partners. Just like its arch-rival from Microsoft Corp., Sony’s PS4 will hit the market in November this year.
> 
> *Media Markt, one of the largest retailers of consumer electronics in Germany, the Netherlands and some other European countries, will start to sell Sony PlayStation 4 game console on Wednesday, November 13, 2013. The retailer has started to advertise the launch date of the console in its stores in Amsterdam, the Netherlands, according to a picture made by a member of NeoGAF forums.
> *
> ...


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Sure....



 that's what I said


----------



## dan4u (Jun 22, 2013)

Amazon takes down facebook poll after PS4 destroys Xbox one.....I think they should have a new poll, would be interesting to see the outcome


----------



## vickybat (Jun 23, 2013)

*Sony to announce more PS4 games at Gamescom*



Spoiler






> Gamescom is the European equivalent of E3 and Sony has always treated it with equal respect. Plenty of new games for PS3 were revealed at the event and it looks like the same thing will happen with the PS4.
> 
> Sony revealed a new IP called The Order 1886 at E3 and we’ve been wondering what their other first-party studios like Guerrilla Games, Naughty Dog, Media Molecule and others are doing. Well, it looks like we will finally know the answer to that at Gamescom.
> 
> ...






*PlayStation 4 vs Xbox One: Which one has the better gaming controller?*



Spoiler






> The brutal rivalry between the Sony PlayStation 4 and Microsoft Xbox One is surely one of epic proportions. Specs sheets are being thrown left and right as arguments in favor of one console or the other, exclusive titles get analyzed and compared, while each company is using every possible occasion to strike at its opponent. Sometimes, though, we can get a bit carried away in our silly little arguments, focusing on small details that don’t always have a profound impact on our gaming experience. We do tend to forget the importance of some fundamental features of every game console, such as the controller.
> 
> In the case of the Xbox One and the PlayStation 4, we really have two very different gamepads that will surely make hacking and slashing your enemies that much different depending on which console you decide to side with. Let’s take a closer look at the expected pros and cons of both the Xbox One controller, and the PlayStation 4 controller, or the so-called DualShock 4!
> 
> ...








*NEW GOD OF WAR GAME?!?!*    



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/A2w4TuY.jpg

*This image doesn't appear as fake!!!!*



*[Friday Five] Reasons the PS4 is Still a Better Choice Than the Xbox One*



Spoiler






> I have a confession to make: I’m a Sony fanboy. I’ve owned Sony consoles almost exclusively since the PSX. With Microsoft’s recent announcement of their change of plans regarding DRM for the Xbox One, it would seem that the console is now a legitimate competitor to the PS4 and I’m getting a bit worried for the electronics giant. After all, it has Twitch integration, a better launch lineup, and a bevy of announced exclusives that make Knack and Killzone: Shadow Fall hardly seem like the system sellers they should be. Despite all that, I’m still confident that the PS4 has some strengths that make the system superior to the next Microsoft system and will make it sell.
> 
> *More Power*
> 
> ...






*PS4 PlayStation Plus Details: Cross Game Chat doesn’t require the service*



Spoiler






> We have some new details on PS Plus for the PS4. It will be required to play online but not for free-to-play games or MMOs. One subscription will grant access to all accounts on that system.
> 
> Cross game chat and other media functions won’t require the subscription. This includes services like Netflix.
> 
> ...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 23, 2013)

That God of War is fake. Colin Moriarty from IGN tweeted it.

*twitter.com/notaxation/status/348216521207709696

Supposedly it is also a fan fiction:

*godofwarfanfiction.wikia.com/wiki/God_of_War:_Redemption


----------



## vickybat (Jun 24, 2013)

*Sony's PlayStation 4 Is Running Modified FreeBSD 9*

Its Sony's version of FreeBSD9. Members acquainted or having more knowledge on Linux and BSD operating systems can throw some more light here.  

*The Dark Sorcerer PS4 Tech Demo Used Only 4 GB of GDDR5 RAM, 1 Million Polygons Just for the Set*

*Sony: Most gamers "don't want to buy online right now"*

*Sony’s Shuhei Yoshida Confirms that PS Vita Remote Play of PS4 Games Will Work Through the Internet*

PS4 might be the key for vita's success. Some price drops will also be great for the handheld.


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 25, 2013)

*After the the 1080p60 dream, the 30 fps reality?: Hands on with the PS4

*

Can't speak for console owners, but still- sacrificing 60 fps for better physics, particle effects and a constant 30 fps seems to be an okay tradeoff.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 25, 2013)

*www.indianvideogamer.com/news/ps4-to-launch-in-india-in-2013/21066

Too bad sony's shitty policies ensure that I won't be buying this console. 

Just reinforces my belief that they aren't really focusing on Japan.



darkv0id said:


> *After the the 1080p60 dream, the 30 fps reality?: Hands on with the PS4
> 
> *
> 
> Can't speak for console owners, but still- sacrificing 60 fps for better physics, particle effects and a constant 30 fps seems to be an okay tradeoff.



If the Wii U can achieve 1080/60 in all its second batch games (barring TLoZ:TWWHD) there is no reason the PS4 can't.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 25, 2013)

dead5 said:


> IndianVideoGamer » PS4 to launch in India in 2013 | IVG is your source for video game news, reviews and previews with an unique Indian perspective
> 
> Too bad sony's shitty policies ensure that I won't be buying this console.
> 
> Just reinforces my belief that they aren't really focusing on Japan.



atleast its better than nintendo, who dont even want to launch their products here.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> atleast its better than nintendo, who dont even want to launch their products here.



Who can blame them? Rampant piracy caused them to pull out.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 25, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> atleast its better than nintendo, who dont even want to launch their products here.



Well, sony is able to launch here because they already have a consumer electronics division the PS4 can piggyback along and they can simply launch the european version here without worrying about localization. 

1. Japanese games > Indian games
2. Sony forcees achievements. 
3. Sony pushes games that have mediocre to horrible gameplay(or no gameplay at all in some cases) and poor level design masked with set pieces and cinematic bullshit that sony seems to be pushing.
4. You  have to pay sony repeatedly to have access to your entire game that you have already paid for. 
5. Sony has removed features after launch through a firmware update.
6. Sony is trying to trojan despicable practices(see pt. 4) through a seemingly attractive package. 

Original: 



Spoiler






NoasArcAngel said:


> atleast its better than nintendo, who dont even want to launch their products here.



Well, sony is able to launch here because they already have a consumer electronics division the PS4 can piggyback along and they can simply launch the european version here without worrying about localization. 

1. Japanese games > Indian games
2. Nintendo doesn't force achievements. 
3. Nintendo doesn't push games that have mediocre to horrible gameplay(or no gameplay at all in some cases) and poor level design masked with set pieces and cinematic bullshit that sony seems to be pushing.
4. You don't have to pay nintendo repeatedly to have access to your entire game that you have already paid for. 
5. Nintendo doesn't remove features after launch through a firmware update.
6. Nintendo doesn't try to trojan despicable practices(see pt. 4) through a seemingly attractive package. 

How are sony's policies better again? The only despicable thing that Nintendo does that I can think of would be region locks. (They did a Wii U-turn on their Lets Play policy apparently).


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I think it will launch here in Jan or Late-December.(keeping in mind the rumors that it will release in Eur on 13th Nov,And knowing how "logistical" and "certification" problems may conveniently happen in this country )
I hope they Have a KZ:SF with PS4 bundle launched here


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Well, sony is able to launch here because they already have a consumer electronics division the PS4 can piggyback along and they can simply launch the european version here without worrying about localization.
> 
> 1. Japanese games > Indian games
> 2. Nintendo doesn't force achievements.
> ...


----------



## Gollum (Jun 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I think it will launch here in Jan or Late-December.(keeping in mind the rumors that it will release in Eur on 13th Nov,And knowing how "logistical" and "certification" problems may conveniently happen in this country )
> I hope they Have a KZ:SF with PS4 bundle launched here



I hope the indian chor govt does not put too much tax on the thing.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I hope the indian chor govt does not put too much tax on the thing.



I expect 10 -11 k of Duty/Tax/VAT to be put on it


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2013)

*@all*

This is a PS4 thread. Let's not have a X vs Y debate here.


*[Phoronix] Sony's PlayStation 4 Is Running Modified FreeBSD 9*

Won't be surprised if Sony gives nothing back in return to Open Source, as always. Even PS3 ran on modified NetBSD, I think. Coding your own OS doesn't make sense, but if you are using somene else's work, should contribute back a bit. At least Microsoft uses their own OS. Even Apple uses BSD, but I can name a lot of things they give back.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 25, 2013)

ico said:


> *@all*
> 
> This is a PS4 thread. Let's not have a X vs Y debate here.



Fair enough. Edited my post to omit references to Nintendo.

PR Representatives Tried to Make Sure Hideo Kojima Wasn’t Quoted Preferring the PS4 Out of Context | DualShockers

Kojima is definitely entirely neutral in this debate due to personal preference and business doesn't get in the way at all.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 25, 2013)

ico said:


> *@all*
> 
> This is a PS4 thread. Let's not have a X vs Y debate here.
> 
> ...



tell that to the genius who thinks this is a attack sony thread.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I expect 10 -11 k of Duty/Tax/VAT to be put on it



the ps4 will be considered as a laptop, hence whatever duties are applicable on a laptop if i am not wrong 5% vat and additionally 16.5% duty on the ps4

so basically, a 400$ usd will cost 400x60 = 24k ( 1.165) = 27.96 .

This is the cost price for sony india. adding freight charges ( 500rs / piece ) and their own profits ( 5k ) = 35k. Add vat. 5% of 35-28 = 350

therefore it should be in the range of 35k 

however it is important to keep in mind that sony will be importing pieces in 1000 pcs lots. Not individual pieces. Therefore the actual cost price to sony india including all duty and customs and shipping should run to about 28k. This is including 5k profit / piece... so i expect the sale price of the ps4 to be near about 30k mark

however you also take into account us$ will go upto 65. So another 2k hence should sell 32.5kish.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I expect 10 -11 k of Duty/Tax/VAT to be put on it





NoasArcAngel said:


> the ps4 will be considered as a laptop, hence whatever duties are applicable on a laptop if i am not wrong 5% vat and additionally 16.5% duty on the ps4



wait...

when i bought the PS3 for 18K, i paid that 16% duty shyt?????

or is it for the specially for the PS4?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 25, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> wait...
> 
> when i bought the PS3 for 18K, i paid that 16% duty shyt?????
> 
> or is it for the specially for the PS4?



u did pay 16% duty. but this is keeping in mind duty for individual items. if you import 1000s of pcs in 1 go your evaluation cost goes down. You cant claim that the ps3 retail price is 299$ hence duty will be paid on that amount.

i checked again, its 25% now.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 25, 2013)

okay so the PS4 will be 399USD which is 23.8K INR.

so what will be the per unit cost in india? 23.8K + 25% tax???


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 25, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> okay so the PS4 will be 399USD which is 23.8K INR.
> 
> so what will be the per unit cost in india? 23.8K + 25% tax???



In India,PS products come from Europe,so you have to take Euro not USD
PS4 is 399 Euro which is Rs.31171.78


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 25, 2013)

I just remembered that Rupee was once 42/$...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> tell that to the genius who thinks this is a attack sony thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This isn't a praise PS4 as the lord god thread either. Everyone has the right to post their opinions about every aspect of the PS4. The person you're talking about edited his post. If he was attacking the PS4, he wouldn't have done so.

And please stop joking about the PS4 being called a laptop by customs. In case you didn't know, the customs schedule does list "video games attached to TV" or something like that. PS4 in all likelihood will be categorized as that


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 26, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> tell that to the genius who thinks this is a attack sony thread.
> 
> 
> 
> the ps4 will be considered as a laptop, hence whatever duties are applicable on a laptop if i am not wrong 5% vat and additionally 16.5% duty on the ps4



Let me point out that this isn't the "Praise PS4 to high heaven thread". I feel that sonys policies are shitty so I called them out. You were the one who brought up a rival video game maker. 

I guess this section is useless:

95045000	 Video game consoles and machines, other than those of subheading 9504 30

*cbec.gov.in/customs/cst2012-13/chap-95.pdf



> The Order is a third person action adventure with shooting mechanics. It’s very much story-based – it’s a linear story-based game. We’re trying to tell a story. It’s what we call a *filmic *experience.



Ugh. Cinematic 2.0. QTEs & Cutscenes galore. Congratulations on killing my interest in the only PS4 exclusive I cared about. 

The Order: 1886: Ready At Dawn Divulges New Details – PlayStation.Blog



CommanderShawnzer said:


> In India,PS products come from Europe,so you have to take Euro not USD
> PS4 is 399 Euro which is Rs.31171.78



The 399 Eur also includes 20% EU VAT. Deduct that before making any calculations.


----------



## dan4u (Jun 26, 2013)

*We Have Superior Graphic Fidelity' - Sony*


----------



## vickybat (Jun 26, 2013)

*Watchdogs to use DS4 touchpad*



> “This said, the platforms have some specificities that we are leveraging. For example, we are making use of the touchpad on the DualShock 4.”



*Battlefield 4 Lead Designer Explains Superiority of the DualShock 4 Over the DualShock 3 and the Xbox 360 Controller*

*PS4 Vs Xbox One: 'We Have Superior Graphic Fidelity' - Sony*

This isn't evident in the launch titles. Maybe it will start to show once the development progresses.


*Side-by-side: PS4 gamepad vs PS3 gamepad*

DS4 looks bigger and much better.

*Talks about Sony's upcoming 30 exclusives *

*CCP CEO: PS4′s 8GB GDDR5 RAM “to be Important in the Future”, “Hugely Exciting”*

Launch titles aren't using more than 4gb Ram. Lots of untapped power out there.

*Sony To Focus On PS4 At Gamescom*

Hopefully some more exclusive announcements and new ip's.



Spoiler



*PHEW!!!! Now that's some next-gen news *


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 26, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *PS4 Vs Xbox One: 'We Have Superior Graphic Fidelity' - Sony*
> This isn't evident in the launch titles. Maybe it will start to show once the development progresses.



The Dark Sorcerer demo was more than enough to confirm that, Xbone is yet to show something on that level.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jun 26, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I just remembered that Rupee was once 42/$...


It was Rs.35-36 in 2004... and Rs.19 in 1991


Hmmm
and the alter egos start a war and kill the fun....


----------



## vickybat (Jun 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> The Dark Sorcerer demo was more than enough to confirm that, Xbone is yet to show something on that level.



Yeah that showed quite a promise. But there's quite a development left for dark sorcerer. It won't be a launch title. Expected around Q3-Q4 2014 maybe


----------



## Gollum (Jun 26, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Watchdogs to use DS4 touchpad*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man I can't wait to get my PS4



vickybat said:


> *Watchdogs to use DS4 touchpad*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man I can't wait to get my PS4


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Man I can't wait to get my PS4
> 
> 
> 
> *Man I can't wait to get my PS4*


Me too.But with KZ:SF,I:SS and the vertical sttand


----------



## Gollum (Jun 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Me too.But with KZ:SF,I:SS and the vertical sttand



What? I did not understand you?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> What? I did not understand you?



I meant that i too am going to buy a PS4,but with Killzone:Shadow Fall,Infamous Second Son & the vertical stand for ps4


----------



## Gollum (Jun 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I meant that i too am going to buy a PS4,but with Killzone:Shadow Fall,Infamous Second Son & the vertical stand for ps4



I'll get it just for the heck of it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 26, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> It was Rs.35-36 in 2004... and Rs.19 in 1991



Holy shyt.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 26, 2013)

*PS4 and Xbox One high volumes no problem for AMD*


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 27, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Holy shyt.



it was less than 10 before that.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> In India,PS products come from Europe,so you have to take Euro not USD
> PS4 is 399 Euro which is Rs.31171.78



ps india imports from euro, but us dollar is the currency in which all evaluations are made.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 27, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> it was less than 10 before that.
> 
> 
> 
> ps india imports from euro, but us dollar is the currency in which all evaluations are made.



we still have the euro conversion rate on the PS3. according to USD we should get a ps3 for 14k only.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2013)

*Pictures of the Contents of the PS4 Box and of the Bundled Headset Appear (Updated)*

The images are legit.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/EdojaQM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/V3YjqSN.jpg



*The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt Interview: PS4-Xbox One Versions, Weather System, Monsters And Dragons*

RedEngine 3 looks highly promising for the next-gen consoles.


*The Real Reasons Microsoft, Sony Chose AMD For The Xbox One And PS4*


----------



## Gollum (Jun 27, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Pictures of the Contents of the PS4 Box and of the Bundled Headset Appear (Updated)*
> 
> The images are legit.
> 
> ...



Stupid **** mono headset. we are gonna go deaf in one ear. 
I think I might modify the thing to add to earphones


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 27, 2013)

PS4 architect Mark Cerny hopes PlayStation's legacy can match Nintendo's &bull; News &bull; PlayStation 4 &bull; Eurogamer.net

Good Luck with that. You'll need it.


----------



## dan4u (Jun 27, 2013)

dead5 said:


> PS4 architect Mark Cerny hopes PlayStation's legacy can match Nintendo's • News • PlayStation 4 • Eurogamer.net
> 
> Good Luck with that. You'll need it.



Oh I believe they have a lot more than luck....


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2013)

dead5 said:


> PS4 architect Mark Cerny hopes PlayStation's legacy can match Nintendo's • News • PlayStation 4 • Eurogamer.net
> 
> Good Luck with that. You'll need it.



need you make such valuable comments?? 

such comments will be more useful/respected in the Wii U thread.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Good Luck with that. You'll need it.



Actually, Wii U needs that right now


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> need you make such valuable comments??
> 
> such comments will be more useful/respected in the Wii U thread.



He is posting PS4 news. He has every right to comment on the news. He didn't even mention nintendo directly. So please, don't act like you are acting right now.



cyborg47 said:


> Actually, Wii U needs that right now



We're talking about setting a legacy, not maximum sales


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> We're talking about setting a legacy, not maximum sales



Who said anything about maximum sales, Wii U isn't having anything


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 27, 2013)

^They should release like a Wii U+  or something with specs of PS4-like, then Nintendo can win everything.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Who said anything about maximum sales, Wii U isn't having anything



It isn't about the Wii U...just look at Nintendo's history. Cerny said he wants the Playstation brand's legacy to match Nintendo's.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^They should release like a Wii U+  or something with specs of PS4-like, then Nintendo can win everything.



It wouldn't work the way nintendo wants it to.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> It isn't about the Wii U...just look at Nintendo's history. Cerny said he wants the Playstation brand's legacy to match Nintendo's.



Okay? I can see that. Dead5 threw a bit of a sarcasm on Cerny's comments, I was responding to that, it isn't Sony that needs luck, but Nintendo with Wii U.


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2013)

Please stick to PS4.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I'll be holding you to this after SM3DW, Pikmin 3, TW101, Bayonetta 2, Monolith Soft's X, Smash, DKC:TF, Mario Kart, SMT X FE, TLoZTWWHD, Wii Party U, Wii Fit U, Sonic Lost World, Yarn Yoshi & The Wii U Zelda game have come out.



Sure no problem, though how are we going to know Nintendo has succeeded? sales? innovation? Matching the popularity of the rival consoles?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 28, 2013)

*PS4 architect explains PS3's 'weak' launch and 'primitive development environment' And how Sony revised its attitude for PlayStation 4.*



Spoiler






> PlayStation 4's lead system architect Mark Cerny has admitted that PlayStation 3 had a "weak lineup" of titles available at launch, and explained the difficulties the hardware and software teams faced in the build-up to PS3's release.
> 
> Cerny made the comments during a presentation discussing the development of PlayStation 4, explaining the problems Sony experienced prior to the release of PS3, and describing CELL as a "Rubik's cube" which made it difficult for developers to perform "the most basic tasks".
> 
> ...






*Sony: "It's not the decline of consoles, it's the decline of a generation"*

The integration of cloud services is one smart move by both Sony and Microsoft. Has numerous possibilities.

*PS4: Sony Earlier Thought About Slow GDDR5 + eDRAM (1088GB/s)*

Good they went for fast GDDR5 type.

*The Picture of the PS4 Bundle With the Camera and Knack Is Officially From Sony, and There’s More*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/zkGXg8u.jpg





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/TiA3W3b.jpg


----------



## Gollum (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm thinking, should I go for the knoack bundle or not
I didn't like the game from the demo
Imight change my mind later



NoasArcAngel said:


> inb4BAN!!
> 
> wii u rip, dead5 peace. (y)



lets not start a flame war. I would suggest another thread for this discussion. This thread is only for development going into the PS4 world. Nothing more and out of topic.
I will report spam and flame posts from now. which does not include your post @noas


----------



## dan4u (Jun 28, 2013)

The original Playstation that came out in 1994, it revitalized the gaming industry to a whole new level. When it came out the gaming industry was dominated by Nintendo and Sega. Sony marketed the Playstation to adults and newcomers, and not just kids. 

P.S: Sony was the first to successfully introduce the CD format to consoles, which has since been adopted by every successful console including the Wii 

*Even At $500 Gamers Prefer PS4 Over Xbox One*

*PS4 as dev-friendly as original PlayStation*


----------



## vickybat (Jun 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> 10. Ugh, I can say the same thing about any console exclusive alright. *PS4 and XBone have got DIVISION!!! :*P
> |



THIS!!!! Man this game is turning extremely popular day by day. Its a gem in Ubisoft's repository. Even game devs are mesmerized by the ideas in "The Division". 

My all time fav...Hideo Kojima is simply blown away by this game. See here:

*Hideo Kojima is scared, inspired by The Division*


*Hideo Kojima Impressed By Ubisoft's The Division*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/nO4Ib7Q.jpg

Even Nintendo's Shigeru Miyamoto seems deeply inspired and interested in the game.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2013)

*Guys, you have been warned many times not to fight about which console is the best in any of the specific console thread. Stick with the console thread which you like and post all your gibberish on that. This time I have just cleaned the thread up but next time strong action will be taken against anyone involved in the fighting which in turn spoils the whole thread. *

Don't get involve in any Fanboy fight if you don't like it and use the *Report* button. Consider this is as Final warning to you guys.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i now hope you will try and :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talking about the COD single player  COD achievements break the immersion in the single player. Multiplayer has no immersion whatsoever in COD.

And are you nuts? I didn't even mention the announcer as a distraction, because it is a part of the gameplay. That is why I asked how you would feel if someone called you for lunch while you were playing dota 2?

If chess had "achievements" I'm sure you would be dumping one of the most awesome board games of all time into the dustbin. Or maybe you would like it if you were told "Earned achievement: Queenslayer" while you're trying to plan your next maneuver, and you wold be even more motivated, lol.

Gameplay differs between different consoles. You don't get more than 2 games of each type in a single console. And usually 1 of those is a remake from ~10-12 years back.
The only reason Nintendo made the *New* Super Mario Bros line because people _wanted_ a facelifted 2D mario platformer on modern platforms. It is a spinoff series.
The regular Super mario and Mario line (without the *new*) doesn't have any 2D platformers after Super Mario World for the SNES.
And of course you've completely disregarded so many other Nintendo exclusive and awesome games...
You're just like a Modi critic. No matter what he says or does, you will always criticize him 

@Cilus: your message wasnt here when I started responding, so I'll end here.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 28, 2013)

@mods, why were the posts deleted? it was only a discussion, nobody was even fighting


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 28, 2013)

Cilus said:


> *Guys, you have been warned many times not to fight about which console is the best in any of the specific console thread. Stick with the console thread which you like and post all your gibberish on that. This time I have just cleaned the thread up but next time strong action will be taken against anyone involved in the fighting which in turn spoils the whole thread. *
> 
> Don't get involve in any Fanboy fight if you don't like it and use the *Report* button. Consider this is as Final warning to you guys.



extreme gamer and dead5 started this discussion, shouldnt you be banning them? ( im not here to tell you how to do your job ) but this happens everytime, and if im not wrong you can check everytime there is some obnoxious bull **** post about how wii u / wii and nintendo is better than any of the consoles and the fight starts. Whats the need to make that point in the first place? And its wrong to tell others to shut up just because they are giving a valid reply. 

@ cilus please check this i know i am not wrong.



Extreme Gamer said:


> *
> I am also sure that sony is making a loss on their console ("it is a very compelling price").
> 
> Personally, now I am uncertain about getting a PS4. Main reasons are that the console looks horrible, and online multiplayer requires PS+. I might just buy a Wii U instead now.*



this....

then...

*


Extreme Gamer said:



			I don't know man, I have a console sitting next to me that looks much smaller and was only released last year...
		
Click to expand...

*[/B][/U]

then suddenly out of the blue :

*


dead5 said:



			*www.indianvideogamer.com/news/ps4-to-launch-in-india-in-2013/21066

Too bad sony's shitty policies ensure that I won't be buying this console. 

Just reinforces my belief that they aren't really focusing on Japan.


If the Wii U can achieve 1080/60 in all its second batch games (barring TLoZ:TWWHD) there is no reason the PS4 can't.
		
Click to expand...

*


dead5 said:


> Well, sony is able to launch here because they already have a consumer electronics division the PS4 can piggyback along and they can simply launch the european version here without worrying about localization.
> 
> 1. Japanese games > Indian games
> 2. Sony forcees achievements.
> ...





*


dead5 said:



			PS4 architect Mark Cerny hopes PlayStation's legacy can match Nintendo's &bull; News &bull; PlayStation 4 &bull; Eurogamer.net

Good Luck with that. You'll need it.
		
Click to expand...


need i show you more proof? and no one even said anything about the wii / wii u or nintendo *


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

Wait a minute... stop lying.

dead5 posted this and you guys took it off topic.

And you are posting much older discussions and you posted segments from my posts. If you actually see the context then it is obvious that I wasn't doing any such BS.

1. That was a very fair E3 review. I praised sony many times before in that post. How is it fanboyistic if sony is making a small loss on each PS4? How is it wrong for me to post my opinion that the Wii U became more appealing because of PS4's online policies? And have you never heard that beauty is in the eye of the beholder?
2. Someone said that the PS4 is the smallest console of the next generation. I only pointed out that the Wii U is smaller


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 28, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Wait a minute... stop lying.
> 
> dead5 posted this and you guys took it off topic.



And you know why dead5 posted it 
NINTENDO.PROUD


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> And you know why dead5 posted it
> NINTENDO.PROUD



Not really. He didn't like sony's policies and he voiced his opinion. And for that he gets a lot of flak. How is that fair?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 28, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Not really. He didn't like sony's policies and he voiced his opinion. And for that he gets a lot of flak. How is that fair?



Doesn't look like that from his post history.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Doesn't look like that from his post history.



If you look at it within context then yes it is. But out of context anything can mean anything else.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 28, 2013)

Look guys, the discussion was going offtopic and that's why I have deleted most of the posts where you are fighting to prove the superiority of your console of choice. Neither it was some enlightening post nor it was a constructive discussion. If you check carefully then will find out that I haven't deleted dan4U's post as he has shared some information.
But again you guys are fighting to each other and blaming others about their fault. And believe me, banning is not at all any solution to any problem. So please stick to the topic from now on.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 28, 2013)

Spoiler



Not commenting on his time to triangle claims lest people attack me for simply questioning his claims while regarding devs who have not had much experience in the PC realm, especially for those from a rather grorius empire and the effort required to use 8 cores.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 28, 2013)

Will there be a Killzone Shadowfall bundle for PS4?


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Will there be a Killzone Shadowfall bundle for PS4?



Amazon.com: PlayStation 4 Killzone Launch Day Bundle: Video Games

"509.99 US Dollars"

A bit of calculation shows that the bundle will cost about 37 - 40k unless sony is willing to take a bigger loss/less of a profit in India.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 28, 2013)

*Sony won't abandon PS3 after PS4 launch, execs say - AfterDawn*



> With the launch of the PlayStation 4 console set for the holiday season, Sony is reassuring PS3 owners of potential buyers that the console has years left.
> In an interview with Japanese Weekly Famitsu, translated via Kotaku, Sony Japan president Hiroshi Kawano and his counterpart at Sony Worldwide, Shuhei Yoshida, were asked about the continued life of the PS3 console following the launch of the PS4 later this year.
> 
> "It's been seven years since the release of the PS3 and the console continues to sell at a constant pace, plus we have many upcoming titles." Kawano said. "We have no intention of immediately shifting from the PS3 to the PS4."
> ...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 28, 2013)

Gollum said:


> *Sony won't abandon PS3 after PS4 launch, execs say - AfterDawn*



Obvious.They will dump all their unsold PS3's in India or other 3rd world countries


----------



## vickybat (Jun 28, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Spoiler



That was a great presentation and chronicles the man's activities in the industry. This guy is no wonder a genius ( no sarcasm here).
From developing coin based arcade titles at Atari to lead system architect, its been a long journey for mark. He also was the first engineer to test code the cell processor and it benefits. (The guy also went to berkeley state university at 16  )
A man to really idolize or look forward to.

It's the longest presentation i've ever watched. 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Obvious.They will dump all their unsold PS3's in India or other 3rd world countries



I don't think so. Playstation support in india is no inferior compared to other first world countries.
They've done good business here and the playstation brand itself has been quite common among retailers as well as gamers.

Sony india is quickly bringing all products as soon as they're launched. India isn't treated as a third world, atleast by Sony.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Obvious.They will dump all their unsold PS3's in India or other 3rd world countries



Nope. They will continue to support the PS3 in the west too. They're still planning to go as per the 10 year PS3 plan.

EA: Mirror's Edge sequel will reach a bigger group of people - GameSpot.com

Coming from EA, it is downright terrifying. Lets hope they don't AssCr-ify the free running.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 28, 2013)

Good thing is the day one release of games in India. 
This itself says the receptions of games and gamers in India.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

vickybat said:


> That was a great presentation and chronicles the man's activities in the industry. This guy is no wonder a genius ( no sarcasm here).
> From developing coin based arcade titles at Atari to lead system architect, its been a long journey for mark. He also was the first engineer to test code the cell processor and it benefits. (The guy also went to berkeley state university at 16  )
> A man to really idolize or look forward to.
> 
> ...



Don't you mean UC Berkely?  He started attending at the age of 13 :O

Sony treats India as second world, so to speak. We still do not have prepaid playstation cards. Also, many Sony product lines (such as most of their home theatre equipment) are unavailable here. Yes while it is often the more niche lines that are unavailable, countries such as Thailand and Malaysia are treated better than us.

Oddly, Electronics division for us is Asia Pacific while Entertainment division is europe


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 29, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Don't you mean UC Berkely?  He started attending at the age of 13 :O
> 
> Sony treats India as second world, so to speak. We still do not have prepaid playstation cards. Also, many Sony product lines (such as most of their home theatre equipment) are unavailable here. Yes while it is often the more niche lines that are unavailable, countries such as Thailand and Malaysia are treated better than us.
> 
> Oddly, Electronics division for us is Asia Pacific while Entertainment division is europe



you are shifting the topic again. And btw did you know the countries you mentioned are the place where they make those damn things. Secondly malaysia has no import duty on electronics. ( so i figure if that has something to do with this?! )

and btw, india is not treated as third world country. You arent a ps fan that much i can tell from your lack of knowledge about how sony operates in india. 

India is the only so called " third world country / sony dumping ground " where killzone 2 broke the street date for the game release. You just need to have contacts what is not possible here?

now we know, you are just like a figment of imagination of your brother dead5. Not a ps fan, not an extreme gamer, just a rich spoilt brat with too much money to spend who thinks buying limited edition releases is the way to proclaim his stake, and claim himself as the mr. know-it-all-i-am-the-extreme-gamer

I dont mean this in an insulting manner, just think about this and then reply ( if you wish to )

and sony is all well damn ready to bring prepaid cards to india, the question is are rich brats like you ready to pay 25% cutoms duty and vat ?

dont post bullshit when you dont know nothing about anything. 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Obvious.They will dump all their unsold PS3's in India or other 3rd world countries



and they will make you buy a second ps3.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 29, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> you are shifting the topic again. And btw did you know the countries you mentioned are the place where they make those damn things. Secondly malaysia has no import duty on electronics. ( so i figure if that has something to do with this?! )
> 
> and btw, india is not treated as third world country. You arent a ps fan that much i can tell from your lack of knowledge about how sony operates in india.
> 
> ...



I'm not shifting the topic. I was only responding to what Vickybat wrote. BTW, if Thailand and Malaysia are the locations they make their products, why do Europe and North America get more of those product lines than the APAC region? In case you didn't know, customs is obnoxious in Canada and USA for goods outside the NAFTA region (and bad in the NAFTA region).

I'm not posting BS, you are. I never claimed India is treated as a third world country. Obviously an arrogant person like you will choose not to notice that I said India is treated as a _second world_ country.

India is an Apple dumping ground, not Sony dumping ground. Don't associate comments that I do not make with me.

I never said buying limited edition edition releases proclaims my stake. IDK how you got that into your head 

They aren't yet ready to bring in those cards yet. I happen to have read two interviews discussing it long before posting my previous post. They believe that the legislation is hazy with regards to these cards. They have not been able to determine whether these prepaid cards are services or products.

They could just print those cards here. After all, it is the activated key in the card that is important, not the damn card itself. That way a significant amount of money is saved from customs (if any would be applied).


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 29, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm not shifting the topic. I was only responding to what Vickybat wrote. BTW, if Thailand and Malaysia are the locations they make their products, why do Europe and North America get more of those product lines than the APAC region? In case you didn't know, customs is obnoxious in Canada and USA for goods outside the NAFTA region (and bad in the NAFTA region).
> 
> I'm not posting BS, you are. I never claimed India is treated as a third world country. Obviously an arrogant person like you will choose not to notice that I said India is treated as a _second world_ country.
> 
> ...



this is why you are still ending up here, posting read ( still bullshit ) on tdf instead of working for sony india and importing stuff. Its not logistically possible. 

you dont have respect for anything, except for what your brother says.. you will blindly follow him into a well to commit suicide too. If you dont respect something or someone dont expect any in return.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 29, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> this is why you are still ending up here, posting read ( still bullshit ) on tdf instead of working for sony india and importing stuff. Its not logistically possible.
> 
> you dont have respect for anything, except for what your brother says.. you will blindly follow him into a well to commit suicide too. If you dont respect something or someone dont expect any in return.



See, you have no response. That is why you're resorting to BS yet again.

I admit when I make mistakes. This time I've made none. It is very much logistically possible. They aren't doing it because they're not sure through what channel they can import the stuff.

Why don't you point out the errors in my post instead of making one line about how I'm posting BS?

And stop talking about respect. I totally respect Sony 1st Party devs like SuckerPunch, Sony Santa Monica, the former SCE Studio Liverpool etc. I like Naughty Dog, but I don't like their latest game.

Respect is earned, not assumed/ demanded.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 29, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I admit when I make mistakes.


 oh no you don't.. Remember, we are all reading the posts and we have responded for peoples comments here.. 

For example:: (this is just one case that I remembered right away)
In case you have forgotten, your jargons that the forum has denied clearly stating that you should not be using them in a forum where people do not appreciate them, you still stood by to explain, rather elaborate the topic instead of accepting it and move on


----------



## Cilus (Jun 29, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> you are shifting the topic again. And btw did you know the countries you mentioned are the place where they make those damn things. Secondly malaysia has no import duty on electronics. ( so i figure if that has something to do with this?! )
> 
> and btw, india is not treated as third world country. You arent a ps fan that much i can tell from your lack of knowledge about how sony operates in india.
> 
> ...



* NoasArcAngel, STOP PERSONAL INSULTS RIGHT NOW. I DON'T WANT ANY KIND OF PERSONAL FIGHTING GOING ON HERE. OPEN A THREAD IN CHIT CHAT SECTION AND FIGHT EACH OTHER. 
THERE ARE OTHER WAYS TO PUT YOUR THOUGHTS HERE INSTEAD OF THROWING MUD TO EACH OTHER *


*EXTREME GAMER, REQUESTING YOU NOT TO ENCOURAGE THIS FIGHT AND DO THE RIGHT THING BY PRESSING THE REPORT BUTTON.*

What the hell with you guys? Really I don't want to take any strong actions against you guys and trying to make you understand how to behave here but again and again, you are doing the same mistake and forcing us to do handle it in the harsh way.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> * NoasArcAngel, STOP PERSONAL INSULTS RIGHT NOW. I DON'T WANT ANY KIND OF PERSONAL FIGHTING GOING ON HERE. OPEN A THREAD IN CHIT CHAT SECTION AND FIGHT EACH OTHER.
> THERE ARE OTHER WAYS TO PUT YOUR THOUGHTS HERE INSTEAD OF THROWING MUD TO EACH OTHER *
> 
> 
> ...



Okay Cilus. I guess I have to teach myself to be the bigger person and not respond. But I do report such comments.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> * NoasArcAngel, STOP PERSONAL INSULTS RIGHT NOW. I DON'T WANT ANY KIND OF PERSONAL FIGHTING GOING ON HERE. OPEN A THREAD IN CHIT CHAT SECTION AND FIGHT EACH OTHER.
> THERE ARE OTHER WAYS TO PUT YOUR THOUGHTS HERE INSTEAD OF THROWING MUD TO EACH OTHER *
> 
> 
> ...



im not insulting him, im just stating the fact. If you dont like it i wont post the facts. But this is what he is and someone needs to tell him that.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> im not insulting him, im just stating the fact. If you dont like it i wont post the facts. But this is what he is and someone needs to tell him that.



Well, maybe "I think you're wrong" is better than "You're talking BS". Just saying


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2013)

*Shuhei Yoshida Re-Confirms no Power Brick for PS4, Console Size is “Very Close to the 2nd Gen PS3, and PS4 is Slimmer” (Update)*

No external power brick and its a very good thing. Reminds me of my PS1 days.


*Mark Cerny Explains Why The Cell Processor Was Not Included In The PS4*

X86 has long evolved and considering the complex third party game engines like id-tech 5, frostbite 3 running on PC hardware, its clear that x86 indeed had come a long way, for console programmers to embrace the vibe. Then the decision of giving indie devs to self publish, strongly supported the decisions in going the x86 route. A powerPC CELL chip was on the cards and it would have been great considering how current PS3 titles like "The last of us" has been benefiting from it. But the indie and other third party developers woud have been left out from immediate access and development time possibly would have again taken a big hit. Not only x86 is easier, it has become very powerful as well.

One interesting notion about Cerny's presentation was that how he was appointed as a consultant by Ken Kutaragi ( Father of playstation), back in 2005, to test the cell architecture.
Cell was the brain child of Ken Kutaragi and not IBM. Cerny had to study the architecture and devise ways how to code on it. The results were overwhelming according to Cerny, and he was deeply impressed by the power of Cell. We all know its true, considering the titles coming out now, but back then without ready SDK's and documents, developing in CELL was a nightmare. It took 1-2 years for the first party devs to get on holds with CELL architecture.Repeating this mistake would have been foolish, and thus CELL was scraped for PS4. 

*One Year of PlayStation Plus Value In Free Games: $1854.86 *


*Shuhei Yoshida: Hopefully PS4′s DualShock 4 Analog Sticks Won’t Get Slimy, Stand Confirmed Sold Separate*




Spoiler






> Ever left your DualShock 2 or 3 controllers unattended for a while only to find the analog sticks covered by a sticky, yucky, slimy substance that seemed to come from nowhere and was really hard to remove? I sure did, and many others experienced that annoying surprise.
> Suhei Yoshida hopes it won’t happen with the PS4′s DualShock 4, because the sticks are made of a different material, as he confirmed on Twitter.







*Cerny: PS4's 'time-to-triangle' to rival PS1*

This simply means that development time for ps1 will be as quick as ps4. 


*Father of PS4 Mark Cerny Was Initially Denied his First PlayStation DevKit, Shuhei Yoshida Saved Him*

This is how Shue Yoshida and Mark Cerny formed a sort of emotional business bond. Shue kind of saw the talent in mark back then.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 29, 2013)

God damn, thats a massive list of games, but unfortunately I already have everything I want to play on PS3 from that list


----------



## vickybat (Jun 30, 2013)

*PS4 and Mark Cerny: “All Part of Shuhei Yoshida’s Master Plan” Who is the Real Father of the PS4?*

All hail Mark Cerny and Shuhei Yoshida. These guys are extremely humble and down to earth, and all their hard work is finally paying off, in form of insane PS4 preorders.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 1, 2013)

*PS4: 500GB retail box revealed*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/2veZSbw.png



Looks cool in blue!


----------



## Gollum (Jul 1, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *PS4: 500GB retail box revealed*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my fav color


----------



## vickybat (Jul 1, 2013)

*Mark Cerny Explains The PS4′s GPU – Can Perform Asynchronous Complex Processes*

This GPU can handle a lot of CPU based tasks. Everything from ray tracing, physics etc will be processed by GPU. This is a heavily modified GCN GPU.


*Best Thing About Next-Gen: Stunning List of Open World Games*

Quite an ambitious as well as amazing list.


*First Impressions: Stomping Around with Knack on PS4*

This is Cerny's title.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2013)

*PS4 Release Date Could be as Early as October*



Spoiler






> > When gamers will be able to get their hands on the PS4 and Xbox One has been a hot topic since E3, when Sony said “this holiday” for a general PS4 release date and Microsoft said “November” for the Xbox One release date. During the hubbub of E3, we reported the PS4 release date could be mid-November, based on a press release that EA sent out for Need for Speed Rivals. However, looking at revised pre-order data from Amazon, Sony’s next console may in fact ship well earlier than anyone expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Jack Tretton on Xbox One Reversal: “I Guess They Got the Message”*



Spoiler






> One of the main reasons that Sony ‘won’ E3 was that they announced that no new restrictions would be placed on used games, and that the console would work offline, unlike the Xbox One which planned to heavily restrict users. Now that Microsoft has reversed their decision, what does Sony think?
> 
> Jack Tretton, President and CEO of SCEA, and the man who gleefully announced the used games news at E3, told IGN:
> 
> ...


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 3, 2013)

Next-Gen: 'It Will Take A While To Use Full Power Of Those Machines' Says Watch Dog Producer - NowGamer



			
				Ryan King for NowGamer said:
			
		

> Watch Dogs producer Dominic Guay says it will "take a little while before we can get to the full power of those machines", in reference to PS4 and Xbox One.





			
				Mark Cerny in reference to the PS4's 'Time to Triangle' said:
			
		

> It's basically back to where it was on PlayStation 1





			
				The Slide said:
			
		

> *i.minus.com/jbg6W2pnI6msKX.jpg



I'll leave figuring the implications out to you.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2013)

*Daylight PS4 gameplay footage brings even more survival horror to next-gen*

I'm very excited about this particular game. Its the first to use UE4 and that too in a horror game.



Spoiler



Its also in PC.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

*Destiny PS4 gameplay = Awesome!!!*
[youtube]gIp7vZuYzoA[/youtube]


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2013)

^^ Awesome!!!! Bungie games do have that typical haloish feeling. This game is going to sell like crazy.
Co-operative gameplay is recommended and the cross chat features make it so alive.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Awesome!!!! Bungie games do have that typical haloish feeling. This game is going to sell like crazy.
> Co-operative gameplay is recommended and the cross chat features make it so alive.



absolutely. I love these games like cs but with better graphics and a game with a story to go along instead of just chor police or army millitant gun battle


----------



## vickybat (Jul 5, 2013)

*Sony: PS4 is the most powerful gaming device ever conceived.:Interview: More big PlayStation 4 announcements coming at Gamescom*

Probably more exclusives will be announced at Gamescom.

*Watch_Dogs Interview with Ubisoft Montreal: PS4 Advantages, Perks, Story Details, Vehicles and Tons More*


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 5, 2013)

Loved the fact that DS4 touchpad has been utilized so early in the evolution.. 
It was a nice readon watchdog


----------



## vickybat (Jul 6, 2013)

*Exclusive PS4 First Look Hands-on*

[YOUTUBE]0a6cjcB085s[/YOUTUBE]

*Sony never had any intention to block used games, says exec*


*Shuhei Yoshida Confirms You Can’t Turn off DualShock 4′s Light Bar, USB Ports on PS4 are in the Front for Easy Access*


*9 Things You Didn’t Know About PS4*


*First Impressions: Could the PS4 Controller Be Gaming's Greatest Ever Input Device?*

This controller is extremely deceptive and may have more than what meets the eye.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 6, 2013)

Gollum said:


> *Destiny PS4 gameplay = Awesome!!!*
> [youtube]gIp7vZuYzoA[/youtube]



Things that literally gave me goosebumps, the 'Ghost' assistant, which seems to be a direct nod to Halo's 343 guilty spark in CE during the Library level, love it!
Second one is how the huge spaceship teleports to the gamer's location, lot of Halo and half life essence in that moment alone, absolutely love it, hope it comes to PC someday.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 6, 2013)

^^ Buy a PS4.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 6, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Buy a PS4.



May be some time later, 2014? The price is still an issue to me, and I still don't have a job yet, so a console will have to wait. I'm also quite skeptical on the pay for online too.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> May be some time later, 2014? The price is still an issue to me, and I still don't have a job yet, so a console will have to wait. I'm also quite skeptical on the pay for online too.


You will soon forget the pay for online thing because most of the ps3 users here has ps+ or experienced it at some point. which also means ps+ isn't anything new and Indians do find it useful even now (when its not mandatory to have) for all the free games psn brings in for ps+ subscribers..

believe me its completely worth it.. (I am a new user of ps3 and ps+)


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 6, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> You will soon forget the pay for online thing because most of the ps3 users here has ps+ or experienced it at some point. which also means ps+ isn't anything new and Indians do find it useful even now (when its not mandatory to have) for all the free games psn brings in for ps+ subscribers..
> 
> believe me its completely worth it.. (I am a new user of ps3 and ps+)



Being a PC gamer, who enjoys the games completely with all the features(offline or online) without paying an extra rupee, it could be a difficult transition. I'm not saying Sony is greedy for charging players for the online features, but its an issue for me to pay more than what I already would have.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Being a PC gamer, who enjoys the games completely with all the features(offline or online) without paying an extra rupee, it could be a difficult transition. I'm not saying Sony is greedy for charging players for the online features, but its an issue for me to pay more than what I already would have.



Bro I am no different from you on my gaming habits.. I have been and still playing games on pc (check my sig for the specs and u will know my dedication for pc gaming). But having said that, I agree with your thought on the transition but I assure its worth it.. completely.. and u will agree with me once you get onto a console.. 

I used to make fun of my frns with consoles, now I know.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 7, 2013)

Sony still hasn't responded to my email asking them how would the cost of keeping online multiplayer free be absurd for games you pay for but isn't absurd for free to play games or my email asking for a clarification on Mark Cerny's "time to triangle" claims, and asking them whether they considered devs from grorius nippon who have not had much experience with x86 while making those claims(and a followup email asking them why even one of the worlds best western dev was saying that they needed more time to fully exploit the hardware even though they had the devkits for at least 5 months) or my email asking them if they could affirm that we will get AAA games with massively front loaded sales on the PS4 PS+ even after the first month.



Spoiler



A comparison to a certain something with astounding similarities comes to mind that I am not mentioning here to prevent certain people from jumping on me. I'll feel safer saying it over a private channel.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Bro I am no different from you on my gaming habits.. I have been and still playing games on pc (check my sig for the specs and u will know my dedication for pc gaming). But having said that, I agree with your thought on the transition *but I assure its worth it*.. completely.. and u will agree with me once you get onto a console..
> 
> I used to make fun of my frns with consoles, now I know.



I hope it does


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2013)

*Sony: PS4 is the most powerful gaming device ever conceived*

Now i'm getting fan-boyish. 

*Sony vs Microsoft: PS4 Exclusive Line-Up are Way Better Than Xbox One?*

Now i know Xbox-one's current line up definitely looks formidable, but PS4's line is no slouch either. There are some proven, tried and tested exclusives here.
Sony still has a lot of titles to announce, possibly ( it's a surety now) at Gamescom.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 9, 2013)

*GameStop Stops PS4 Pre-Orders, as “Unlimited” Supply Runs Dry*

People are just going crazy over the PS4. It seems the ps2 days are back for Sony.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 9, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *GameStop Stops PS4 Pre-Orders, as “Unlimited” Supply Runs Dry*
> 
> People are just going crazy over the PS4. It seems the ps2 days are back for Sony.


I love my PS2. I wish the PS3 was cheaper so i could afford it. And no way i could possibly afford the PS4 at 30-35k


----------



## Gollum (Jul 9, 2013)

Yebis 2 
Graphics Eye Candy! on PS4!
[youtube]52ojtk9N5yo[/youtube]


----------



## vickybat (Jul 10, 2013)

^^ That's great!!!! 

Some news!!!!

*Wal-Mart Says the PlayStation 4 Release Date is This November 2013*

This should be a genuine info.

*Sony Teasing When Worlds Collide.Probably, a new IP*

Hmmm, this looks interesting....


----------



## Gollum (Jul 11, 2013)

PS4 in UK is for 350 Euro

In India we have the same price tag so it will be retailing at 27498.99INR

Sony PlayStation 4 (PS4): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 11, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> I love my PS2. I wish the PS3 was cheaper so i could afford it. And no way i could possibly afford the PS4 at 30-35k



And also, shell out 2.5k for a game, no wait, 3.5k. 

It's actually the opposite. PC = dirty peasants, while consoles = master race.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 11, 2013)

game prices have not come yet, have they?


----------



## dan4u (Jul 11, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> And also, shell out 2.5k for a game, no wait, 3.5k.
> 
> It's actually the opposite. PC = dirty peasants, while consoles = master race.


Well that's the case only in India, in other places PC games cost the same as consoles upon release....



Gollum said:


> game prices have not come yet, have they?


It's $59.90 in the US....


----------



## Gollum (Jul 11, 2013)

dan4u said:


> Well that's the case only in India, in other places PC games cost the same as consoles upon release....
> 
> 
> It's $59.90 in the US....



Eh...One game a month will do. Same as I do these days.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 11, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Eh...One game a month will do. Same as I do these days.


I saw a post in ggmania.com that there are leaked pricing from EA for their ps4 games and its a whooping 80$ (55 pounds is what they mentioned if I remember it right).

here you go - *playstationnews.game.co.uk/ps4-faq/

check the price confirmation by EA


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 14, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I saw a post in ggmania.com that there are leaked pricing from EA for their ps4 games and its a whooping 80$ (55 pounds is what they mentioned if I remember it right).
> 
> here you go - PlayStation 4 FAQs «
> 
> check the price confirmation by EA


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/customavatars/avatar60024_31.gif


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2013)

*Unannounced PS4 games they *have* to be making – PlayStation 4′s secret line up*

Some interesting titles.

*The Xbox One And PlayStation 4 Face Off On The Comic-Con Show Floor*

Battle of the titans!!!!

*Next-Gen Face-Off: Forza Motorsport 5 vs. Driveclub*

So which is better guys?? Driveclub or forza 5


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 19, 2013)

well.. none of those links open when i am office.. 

I wish the important part of the articles are put into a spoiler


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 20, 2013)

How The Crew was ported to PlayStation 4 &bull; Articles &bull; Eurogamer.net

*www.vgleaks.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/lvp2.jpg

I'll just leave this here without pointing _anything_ out and let y'all keep on buying whatever is being said.



So Sony can afford to support party chat, something that requires a substantially larger investment in infrastructure for free but allowing basic online multiplayer for games is "absurd" even though the games developer/publisher would be investing in the servers and lobbies for that game and most of the multiplayer is P2P. I see absolutely no contradiction over there.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 21, 2013)

x86 FTW!!!
Read a PC Magazine article on how the x86 architecture used in the PS4 and X1 will help and improve ports for the Games on PC and how that would result in better optimization. Gotta say, excited but skeptical. Lets see if there are some legitimate significant improvement in optimizations for games.
Going  now, better stop.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 25, 2013)

*Sony's PS4 Has Fifty Percent Lead Over Microsoft's Xbox One, Says Strategy Analytics Survey*

It seems the role has reversed from current gen consoles.


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 27, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> well.. none of those links open when i am office..
> 
> I wish the important part of the articles are put into a spoiler



Please someone do that for us who are in office. :\


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 28, 2013)

PS3 game disc will not be playable on PS4, but as sony has confirmed that old ps3 games will be playable via steam, so here the restriction is to the old ps3 game disc, but it can be playable if stored in hdd or soft trasferre to ps4, now this will be interesting to see, i also like that the hdd of the ps4 can be changed by user, whereas in xbox 1 it cant be changed by user, but all this will only time will tell


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 29, 2013)

SuperH3art said:


> PS3 game disc will not be playable on PS4, but as sony has confirmed that old ps3 games will be playable via steam, so here the restriction is to the old ps3 game disc,* but it can be playable if stored in hdd or soft trasferre to ps4, now this will be interesting to see*, i also like that the hdd of the ps4 can be changed by user, whereas in xbox 1 it cant be changed by user, but all this will only time will tell



Who told you this?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 29, 2013)

sorry my mistake

i want to say this

"*but can it be playable if stored in hdd or soft trasferre to ps4 ? now this will be interesting to see*"


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 30, 2013)

No, its impossible to play ps3 games on PS4, unless Sony re-works the PS3 games to fit the PS4 architecture and sell them as re-mastered versions. But for now, its just the streaming service to play the PS3 games, even though it hasn't even been announce yet.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 30, 2013)

*SONY: GAMESCOM WILL BE PS4 FOCUSED*

Some nice announcements to be made. A new IP anyone??


----------



## Gollum (Jul 30, 2013)

I hope the PS vita price get a Drop.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 31, 2013)

And i hope they announce UC4 or even RDR2


----------



## vickybat (Jul 31, 2013)

*Sony’s Gamecom conference confirmed for August 20th, 6pm GMT. 24 first party PS4 games & 8 new IPs left to reveal?*

Gamescom is going to be one heck of an event for Sony. Pretty excited about the new ip's. 



*Hands-on with the PlayStation 4 console out the box*

A simple hands on video.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 5, 2013)

I hope it Comes here (India) sooon


----------



## vickybat (Aug 5, 2013)

*PS4 & PS Vita bundle coming for 'around $500' - Rumour Bundle announcement set for Gamescom?*

This might be a bold move from Sony. Also hints at a vita pricedrop.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 8, 2013)

*PS4's 'GPU Is A Beast'*

Most developers seem happy by this fact.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 9, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *PS4's 'GPU Is A Beast'*
> 
> Most developers seem happy by this fact.



Isn't xbone supposed to have the same card?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Isn't xbone supposed to have the same card?



PS4 simply has more number of compute engines. 18 as opposed to 12 in the xbox one. So its termed as "beefier".
Xbox one has recently increased the clock speeds of its gpu.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 9, 2013)

do we have any preorders or final pricing yet on these much awaited machines?

isnt it time yet to have something solid now that its due in another 2 to 3 months of time?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 17, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> do we have any preorders or final pricing yet on these much awaited machines?
> 
> isnt it time yet to have something solid now that its due in another 2 to 3 months of time?



It won't be available in india this year. 

*Sony's Viacom Deal Is Big News For PS4*

Microsoft is going to face big competition.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 10, 2013)

*PlayStation 4 Delayed for Japan, Release Date Announced*

*Check Out the Gameplay Presentation of PS4 Exclusive Deep Down by Capcom*

Deep Down is a PS4 exclusive.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 25, 2013)

PS4 will retail for Rs 39,990 i guess


----------



## Gollum (Sep 25, 2013)

there will be a huge crator in my pocket.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 25, 2013)

Killzone and Infamous are must buy with this.


----------



## vijju6091 (Sep 30, 2013)

vickybat said:


> It won't be available in india this year.
> 
> *Sony's Viacom Deal Is Big News For PS4*
> 
> Microsoft is going to face big competition.



It seems it will be available in India This year only. pre-orders begins soon. Enjoy folks


----------



## vickybat (Oct 3, 2013)

*Impressive PS4/PS3 action RPG "Reborn" debuted, Kickstarted*

Looks impressive. This is a Sony exclusive.


----------



## snap (Oct 11, 2013)

Sony's PS4 Team Makes Disabled Fan's Day


----------



## Gollum (Oct 11, 2013)

That was nice to hear, they arew anyway plying life in hard mode. They deserved the gift!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 11, 2013)

May Lord GabeN smite your Un-Holy PeasantStation 4's with his Holy Paladins : The Steam Machines!


----------



## vickybat (Oct 12, 2013)

*Check Out PS4 Exclusive Deep Down in Two Videos Showing 25 Minutes of Direct Feed 1080p Gameplay*

Deep Down is a looker. Clearly shows the power of PS4.

*PlayStation 4 & AMD Radeon R9 290X GPU share the same 8 ACE ( Asynchronous Compute Engines )*


Talk about power, PS4 gpu seems to be a part of AMD's GCN 2.0 architecture as it has 8 ACE's which offers 8 compute queues each, totaling to 64 compute queues.
The upcoming R9 290X gpu also sports same architecture as PS4's liverpool gpu.

Compared to ps4, xbone one gpu has only 2 ACE's but offers same 8 compute queues per ACE totaling upto 16 compute queues.

Deep Down really shows PS4's power.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 12, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Check Out PS4 Exclusive Deep Down in Two Videos Showing 25 Minutes of Direct Feed 1080p Gameplay*
> 
> Deep Down is a looker. Clearly shows the power of PS4.
> 
> ...



vicky, even if all that is availavle, it all depends ;n sonys supporrt for devs and also the requirement of good devs who can make full use of the hardware or we would be looking at another ps3 scenario where the devs had a hard time coding games for it.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 31, 2013)

Straight from the newsdesk

Sony releases a lengthy FAQ for the PlayStation 4|GSMArena


----------



## vickybat (Oct 31, 2013)

*What the PS4 Can and Can't Do*

Some essential facts are revealed. Some are real big deal while the same may be not for others.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 1, 2013)

^^as Article says Virtually no Free Online play lets me down... Is it like XBL or What? I mean we have to pay if we want play online... Nothing like PSN on PS3


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 3, 2013)

Bought used PS2 from olx for 2.7k.Screw the PS4 ,PS2 ftw !!(btw this is my 2nd PS2,first one recently died after 5 years of service).


----------



## Gollum (Nov 3, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Bought used PS2 from olx for 2.7k.Screw the PS4 ,PS2 ftw !!(btw this is my 2nd PS2,first one recently died after 5 years of service).


i can say the opoosite. i've used pcsx2 on my pc at work. playing ps2 games at full hd is awesome. but ps2 still looks great on crt.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 14, 2013)

PS4 Review 2013 - Full Review of Sony Playstation 4 - Tom


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_SnJPTkrD7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 15, 2013)

^Sony fanbois be wettin' themselves, me guess.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 16, 2013)

*PlayStation 4 Scores High On Repairability Scale*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 16, 2013)

I would get a PC instead of the PeasantStation 4



The reviews of the PeasantStation 4 on Amazon


----------



## vickybat (Nov 16, 2013)

*How to Upgrade PS3 Games to PS4 Versions*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 16, 2013)

The new PeasantStation 4 is a pure gaming machine,And just that.
* It DOES NOT play MP4's/AVI/MKV or any other video format.
* It DOES NOT play MP3's/AAC or any other music format.
* You can't view photos on it.
* No external storage.
* To top it all it it sucks at playing games.
To watch/hear video/music you need to subscribe to Sony's Video/Music Unlimited service,And the peasants say we're shackled by DRM


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 17, 2013)

Sony PlayStation 4 review

_A very balanced and detailed review. Great read._

Broken PlayStation 4 Systems

_IGN reports PS4 having problems ?  I hope they fix it soon_

[YOUTUBE]2Frp0rFYD4I[/YOUTUBE]

_A teardown showing the PS4 internals_


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 17, 2013)

OK, it “SEEMS” like the PS4 has a big Failure rate Problem – Update | PLAYERESSENCE


----------



## snap (Nov 17, 2013)

Ctrl+Alt+Del - Viral vernacular (2013-11-15)


----------



## vickybat (Nov 17, 2013)

*Playstation 4 – Secondary Processor & 2Gb RAM Discovered*


*PS4 APU Apparently Has 128 Hidden Stream Processors – 10% More Power*

*PS4 Review*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> OK, it “SEEMS” like the PS4 has a big Failure rate Problem – Update | PLAYERESSENCE


Are you happy as a Wiipeasant or a member of the Glorius PC Master Race?
If Master Race,


----------



## vickybat (Nov 17, 2013)

*Playstation 4 Thermal Images*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Playstation 4 – Secondary Processor & 2Gb RAM Discovered*
> 
> 
> *PS4 APU Apparently Has 128 Hidden Stream Processors – 10% More Power*
> ...



2 Gb, not 2GB,dont get your hopes high
2 *G*iga*b*its = 256MB


----------



## vickybat (Nov 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 2 Gb, not 2GB,dont get your hopes high
> 2 *G*iga*b*its = 256MB



I know the math.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 17, 2013)

I can't believe we cannot play our pirate stash on this
Greedy ******* Sony
PS4 can't play any movies or music,Aside from Blu-ray/Music/Video Unlimited


PS4 games also cost 4.5k each


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I can't believe we cannot play our pirate stash on this
> Greedy ******* Sony
> PS4 can't play any movies or music,Aside from Blu-ray/Music/Video Unlimited
> 
> ...



PC Gaming FTW !


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Playstation 4 – Secondary Processor & 2Gb RAM Discovered*
> 
> 
> *PS4 APU Apparently Has 128 Hidden Stream Processors – 10% More Power*



Sony in it's own video showed that the "secondary processor" that these guys are talking about is the network processor that sony is using to reduce load on the PS4's CPU. I wouldn't be surprised if this idea was copied from Bigfoot networks (of Killer NIC fame), or it actually is a Bigfoot networks design.

You can be sure that those two cores are disabled to keep yields viable (like the disabled core in PS3's cell), or they're already working and developers are already using the full chip. To "enable them" in future could result in unforeseen bugs in older games. Not saying that it's not possible to work around them, but to fix a game released in 2013 after 3 years or so is unnecessary work and money spent on that could be used on better games 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Are you happy as a Wiipeasant or a member of the Glorius PC Master Race?
> If Master Race,



I'm a Haswell + GTX 780 junkie. I would enjoy Pokemon just the same. Does that answer your question?

Man, take a break. You're becoming a borderline troll now. No offense.



vickybat said:


> *Playstation 4 Thermal Images*



56C is very hot for an external temperature gauge. External temps ideally should not be over 45C.

In the light of the numerous failure reports, I'd like to see someone put a probe inside and try to get a feeling for what temps the innards face. The temperature on the camera is as relevant as the temperature on my processor's IHS, which is less than half of what the core faces at 100% Linpack AVX loads.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> I can't believe we cannot play our pirate stash on this
> Greedy ******* Sony
> PS4 can't play any movies or music,Aside from Blu-ray/Music/Video Unlimited
> 
> ...



Get a wii U. Play Smash bros. Or play on your PC.

Problem solved.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> *Get a wii U. Play Smash bros. Or play on your PC.
> 
> Problem solved.*



More like get a kickass PC
May the Light of GabeN burn these Peasants!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> More like get a kickass PC
> May the Light of GabeN burn these Peasants!



I mentioned both...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 17, 2013)

All the peasant lol's are here
The PCmasterrace subreddit

*PlayStation 4 ‘unofficially’ arrives in Pakistan for $900, games and accessories cost $100+*

*gearnuke.com/playstation-4-unofficially-arrives-pakistan-900-games-accessories-cost-100/
*i2.wp.com/gearnuke.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/482435_640025142686876_602162722_n.jpg?resize=798%2C350


*i2.wp.com/gearnuke.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/1472772_640025336020190_1025572266_n.jpg?resize=798%2C449


----------



## vickybat (Nov 17, 2013)

*PS4 has sold through over 1 million units within 24 hours of the launch in North America!!!*



> The million in 24 hours number means that this is Sony’s fastest selling console ever, surpassing the PlayStation 2′s launch in Japan which had units flying off the shelves back in 2000.For comparison’s sake, these are dramatically better numbers than the North American PS3 launch back in 2006.



Sony Sells A Million PS4s Within 24 Hours Of North American Launch - Forbes

*PS4 Defection Rate*



> Sony Entertainment President Shuhei Yoshida said:
> 
> *“Be assured we are investigating reported PS4 issues. The number is very small compared to shipped, we believe they are isolated incidents.”*
> 
> ...



*Shuhei Yoshida Gives Five Reasons to Buy a PS4 Instead of a Xbox: Power, 1080p, Price and More*


*Sony Posts Troubleshooting Guide for the PS4 'Blue Light' Issue*



> If you're experiencing this problem, Sony recommends turning off your PlayStation 4 completely and holding down the power button for at least seven seconds (until the system beeps twice), disconnecting your  PS4 AC power cord from the electrical outlet, and checking for visibly damaged parts - this includes the system's HDMI port, which has been the cause of a recent publicized issue.  Of course, check all input settings and cables, too.
> 
> Failing that, Sony recommends contacting PS4 customer support, as the publisher continues to investigate the root of the problem.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 18, 2013)

I only want PS4's release date for India, nothing more.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 18, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I only want PS4's release date for India, nothing more.



Nobody knows.Not even Bose babu
Game4u says BF4/FIFA/NBA/NFS fro PS4 are releasing on Dec 15 so....


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2013)

Huge win for Sony and AMD. 1 million sold.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 18, 2013)

^^ Yup huge win for AMD and Sony indeed for putting together such a highly competitive device. The noteworthy part is that it sold 1 million units within 24 hours of launch, that too only in North America as it isn't launched anywhere else yet. The numbers are mind boggling and this makes the PS4 the fastest selling console at launch, in video game history.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 18, 2013)

Now the Next-Gen of Squeakers will migrate to the PeeEs Fo from the EcksBawks TweeSixtee
The worst among the squeakers are the
Squeakerus Anglis,Also known as the English(British) Squeaker
*puts on fake English Accent*
Mum,ca you ge me a ps4?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Now the Next-Gen of Squeakers will migrate to the PeeEs Fo from the EcksBawks TweeSixtee
> The worst among the squeakers are the
> Squeakerus Anglis,Also known as the English(British) Squeaker
> *puts on fake English Accent*
> Mum,ca you ge me a ps4?



Never diss Brits. Nevah! *Mike Caine-style*

PS4 rawx! Fu(k PC.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 18, 2013)

PS4 is expected to be around 40k in India.That makes the 500GB PS3 at 20k seem like a steal even though 20k is also overpriced.
Also PS4 games at 4.5k each makes PS3 games at 2.5k each a steal even though 2.5k is also too much(Older titles cost even less).


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> PS4 is expected to be around 40k in India.That makes the 500GB PS3 at 20k seem like a steal even though 20k is also overpriced.
> Also PS4 games at 4.5k each makes PS3 games at 2.5k each a steal even though 2.5k is also too much(Older titles cost even less).



anyone who can spend 40k on a ps4 can surely afford a game at 4.5k too.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 19, 2013)

One hardcore console fan-guy on IVG after seeing the news about ps4 games being 4.5k 


			
				AnK said:
			
		

> Where is a good place in Delhi to build a PC?


BTW 4.5K are the prices of EA games,Sony FP games may come @ 3.8K(or 3799,in suit-speak)which is by no means cheap 
I got the magical 3.8k figure since GT6 is on pre-order for the same


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 19, 2013)

Gollum said:


> anyone who can spend 40k on a ps4 can surely afford a game at 4.5k too.



Also, PS3 is priced at ~20K from some time now. It never came down after the release/launch of PS4. Besides, some of the latest games on PS3 is touching 3.5K at release.


----------



## ico (Nov 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *PS4 APU Apparently Has 128 Hidden Stream Processors – 10% More Power*


Redundancy to improve yields. They won't get enabled ever unless every chip's extra CUs are in working condition.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 19, 2013)

ico said:


> Redundancy to improve yields. They won't get enabled ever unless every chip's extra CUs are in working condition.



I think those stream processors + 2 Gb Ram are for Video Capturing + Compression/Encoding  feature of PS4


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I think those stream processors + 2 Gb Ram are for Video Capturing + Compression/Encoding  feature of PS4



Why?

I hope you realize that there are no binning options for Sony with these processors. They can either match the spec or exceed it, but they cannot go below it. If they don't comply with the spec, then they have to be discarded- you cannot repair them in that lithographic level. By disabling two units, they can ensure that more chips pass the spec.

Remember that Sony has to cough up the costs for not only working chips, but also failed ones. It is a decision to keep the rate of change of the bank balance with respect to money positive, not negative.


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I think those *stream processors* + 2 Gb Ram are for Video Capturing + Compression/Encoding  feature of PS4


Those extra CUs - No. They're there for redundancy to improve yields.

Rest all for video capturing, whatever et cetera? may be.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 20, 2013)

ico said:


> Those extra CUs - No. They're there for redundancy to improve yields.
> 
> Rest all for video capturing, whatever et cetera? may be.



Nah it's none of that. That extra chip and it's 256MB of RAM are nothing more than the dedicated network processor that Sony had talked about during the PS4 announcement itself.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 20, 2013)

In an age where Samsung is selling over 40 million S4s in 6 months, 1 million seems trivial and i think Ps4 wont reach 40 million mark anytime soon in 6 months.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2013)

srkmish said:


> In an age where Samsung is selling over 40 million S4s in 6 months, 1 million seems trivial and i think Ps4 wont reach 40 million mark anytime soon in 6 months.



samsung is selling phones, whereas a console is targeted only for a specific consumer group.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 20, 2013)

srkmish said:


> In an age where Samsung is selling over 40 million S4s in 6 months, 1 million seems trivial and i think Ps4 wont reach 40 million mark anytime soon in 6 months.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 21, 2013)

srkmish said:


> In an age where Samsung is selling over 40 million S4s in 6 months, 1 million seems trivial and i think Ps4 wont reach 40 million mark anytime soon in 6 months.



When did Samsung start making consoles?


----------



## srkmish (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: 5 Reasons the PlayStation 4 Will Be a Must Own Console for Gamers*

My point was sony does not make as much financial profit making consoles as samsung does simply making phones


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: 5 Reasons the PlayStation 4 Will Be a Must Own Console for Gamers*



srkmish said:


> My point was sony does not make as much financial profit making consoles as samsung does simply making phones



Dude.. They are two different businesses and cant be compared to each other. A thought on it before posting it would have avoided an unintended post


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 21, 2013)

The PS4 UI looks gorgeous


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> The PS4 UI looks gorgeous



Xboners' better though. Too much blue kinda gets bored after sometime.


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 21, 2013)

A completely noob question (haven't even seen a PS3 in front of me).... 
what do PS3 & 4 games come in DVDs or Blurays?? 
If its DVD can they read pirated one or only originals??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 21, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> A completely noob question (haven't even seen a PS3 in front of me)....
> what do PS3 & 4 games come in DVDs or Blurays??
> If its DVD can they read *pirated *one or only originals??



can't you newbs read the forum rules?
PS4/3 Games are in blu-rays
One simply can't play "pirated" blu-rays on the ps3


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Xboners' better though. Too much blue kinda gets bored after sometime.



Blue is my fav color, and what a nice choice has sony made 
I will get a PS4 in 2014 probably on the 4th of april.
the date will be 4-4-2014 max number of 4's for a ps4


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome controll better than Xbox one and the graphics is something we can debate on.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 22, 2013)

Guys I'm thinking of getting PS4 but not yet decided. Wanted to check if in PS4 or PS3 do we get any brain training games, puzzles etc.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 22, 2013)

*PlayStation 4 CPU using AMD Turbo Core to go from 1.6GHz up to 2.75Ghz ?*

*Assassin’s Creed 4: Black Flag’ 900p and 1080p resolutions compared on PS4*

*PlayStation 4 vs. Xbox One: The winner is …*

*PS4 Browser Runs 5 Times Faster Than Xbox One Explorer*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 22, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm thinking of getting PS4 but not yet decided. Wanted to check if in PS4 or PS3 do we get any brain training games, puzzles etc.



Not telling you to get a handheld console, but I do know that the DS has some brain training games. That said, you should check out the indie titles on the PS3/4. There might be a few puzzle games. If I remember correctly there was this awesome 3D puzzle game (forgot the name) that first came out on the PSP and was then ported to the PS3 (or was it the other way round?).


----------



## vickybat (Nov 22, 2013)

*PS4 Gets Its First Post-launch Firmware Update*



> The PS4 has been available for almost a full week; yesterday Sony released the console's first firmware update. The update, 1.51, addresses stability issues and also contains some minor UI tweaks or 'refinements.'



Important for Indian buyers:



Spoiler






> The PS4 launched last week in the United States and Canada. Come November 29, the console will launch across Europe and in Australia. It will then launch in the UAE and Saudi Arabia on December 13. Hong Kong, Taiwan, Singapore, and Malaysia are getting the console on December 17, 18, 19, and 20, respectively, while South Korea, South East Asia, South Africa and *India* are also supposed to get the console in December. A total of 99 days after the U.S. launch, on February 22, 2014, the PS4 will hit Japan. Presumably, update 1.51 will be available right out of the box for users in these regions.


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> can't you newbs read the forum rules?



get lost!!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 22, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> get lost!!


<OT>
Attitude huh?? keep it to yourself.. u may not like peoples reactions to your attitude shown on the forums... Just an advice (free of cost)
</OT>


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 22, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *PlayStation 4 CPU using AMD Turbo Core to go from 1.6GHz up to 2.75Ghz ?*



Oh god NC = Heat(correct me if i am wrong) Heat = dead game console
turbo boost is just another word for automatic OC right?



gamerbloke said:


> get lost!!


Bhai yeh FB nahi hai ki kuch bhi bol sakte ho.Tameez se raho.Pls


> * No posts related to anything that can be considered illegal.
> 
> Do not post/link to anything related to punishable hacking / warez / cracks / pornography, etc. Piracy, and anything related to it is not allowed on this forum. Exchange / sale of pirated software / music / games / movies, etc., is forbidden.


Forum Rules


----------



## vickybat (Nov 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Oh god NC = Heat(correct me if i am wrong) Heat = dead game console
> turbo boost is just another word for automatic OC right?



Yes, OC = heat, but in this case, its well controlled. Consumers have nothing to worry about.

Turbo core kicks in when fewer number of cores are put to task in cases where clock speed matters.
For example when all eight cores are processing simultaneously, then they run at 1.6ghz. But in cases, when only four are required and the other four are idle, the clock speed is bumped using turbo core. The max turbo core in ps4 is 2.75ghz as per that article.

*Gran Turismo 7 is coming in 2014*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 22, 2013)

I hope Santa Monica makes a new God of War for ps4 
*God of War*


			
				Kratos said:
			
		

> AREEEEEEEEESSSS!!!!!!!!


*God of War II*


			
				Kratos said:
			
		

> ZOOOOOOOOOOSSSS!!!!!!!!


*God of War III*


			
				Kratos said:
			
		

> ZOOOOOOOOOSSSSSS!!!!!!!


And how it should be in
*God of war IV*


			
				Kratos said:
			
		

> ATHENAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!



btw

Nextworld.in & Game4U both have EA PS4 games up for pre-order,and the *release date is listed as 15 Dec*


----------



## srkmish (Nov 22, 2013)

ajayritik said:


> Guys I'm thinking of getting PS4 but not yet decided. Wanted to check if in PS4 or PS3 do we get any brain training games, puzzles etc.



Android is filled with quality fun puzzle games. No need to buy a console for that i feel. 

A great puzzler im playing currently is Trainyard. Multiple ways to finish your train tracks. Engages your creative skills


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 22, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Gran Turismo 7 is coming in 2014*



So GT6 was a rushed game. Hmm. Also can't imagine what they'll achieve with PS4 in GT7.

And.... err.... since PS4's closer to PC in mechanics, isn't it easy to be Blackbeard'd?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Oh god NC = Heat(correct me if i am wrong) Heat = dead game console
> turbo boost is just another word for automatic OC right?



Not exactly. Turboclocking is more about staying within the design TDP of the product. It's not overclocking, seriously. As long as it is within the thermal and power specification of the PS4's jaguar unit, you have no cause for concern.

That said, those thermal images vickybat posted aren't very promising. Not because the console will die or anything - the heat management may well be within spec, but that the case surface is as hot ~56C during gameplay is not good. You would not want to enclose the console while it's running. It seems that plenty of ventilation is required for optimal functioning.


----------



## abuzar (Nov 22, 2013)

guyz what do you think of the pricing of ps4 games cds in india ?


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 23, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> <OT>
> Attitude huh?? keep it to yourself.. u may not like peoples reactions to your attitude shown on the forums... Just an advice (free of cost)
> </OT>



what attitude did i earlier showed to get such a reply.... asking my doubt was that too much??
so keep ur advice with u nd focus on topic (free advice- 1 pr 1 free)


----------



## snap (Nov 23, 2013)

@bloke

you should srsly read more to catch on peoples tone, commander was just joking no need to take it personally. this is why one should lurk more


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 23, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Oh god NC = Heat(correct me if i am wrong) Heat = dead game console
> 
> Bhai yeh FB nahi hai ki kuch bhi bol sakte ho.Tameez se raho.Pls



Bhai agar apne tameej dikhai hoti to mene bhi acche se reply krna tha pr just tell me at what point did i promoted PIRACY? 
Ary yr i was just asking something that crossed my mind.... if i would have said-
1) from where can i dl PS cracked games?
2) are pirated versions available in Nehru place
then it would have been infraction!
a guy who can't afford PS how come Original or Pirated matters for him. Seems like u impulsively replied coz my question was off topic and u all were in serious discussions!!



snap said:


> @bloke
> 
> you should srsly read more to catch on peoples tone, commander was just joking no need to take it personally. this is why one should lurk more



Ary yr PLEASE IGNORE MY INSOLENCE and u people just carry on!! I am not worth replying.....lol  Everyone HAPPY


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 23, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> what attitude did i earlier showed to get such a reply.... asking my doubt was that too much??
> so keep ur advice with u nd focus on topic (free advice- 1 pr 1 free)



if you had read the *forum rules* then this doubt would not have risen. 

_ignorance of forum rules is not an excuse._



gamerbloke said:


> Bhai agar apne tameej dikhai hoti to mene bhi acche se reply krna tha pr just tell me at what point did i promoted PIRACY?
> Ary yr i was just asking something that crossed my mind.... if i would have said-
> 1) from where can i dl PS cracked games?
> 2) are pirated versions available in Nehru place
> ...



wut??


----------



## vickybat (Nov 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IVT7lMUuzsg[/YOUTUBE]

Exclusive for PS4, RIME is an indie title developed by Tequila Works and published by Sony. It uses Unreal Engine 4.
The trailer gave me instant memories of "ICO" & "Shadow of the Colossus", which i consider to be the best games i've ever played on the PS2.

The artwork of RIME looks so beautiful.
It has all the ingredients to be an instant hit like "Journey". Please post your comments on this guys.

*Your first look at stunning PS4 adventure Rime*

*Rime gives you reason to be excited for PS4*

*5-amazing-looking-indie-video-games-coming-to-the-ps4*


----------



## Gollum (Nov 23, 2013)

looks nice, im emulating soc on my pc these daya at 1080p, looks amazing. ps2 version looks like poop in front of it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 24, 2013)

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/adNg892_460sa.gif


----------



## vickybat (Nov 24, 2013)

^^ lol 

So true man.

Btw, your initial thoughts on RIME?



Gollum said:


> looks nice, im emulating soc on my pc these daya at 1080p, looks amazing. ps2 version looks like poop in front of it.



Cool. Is it working fine? 
You run it on a quadro?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 24, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ lol
> 
> So true man.
> 
> ...


yes quadro 4k


----------



## bippukt (Nov 24, 2013)

Landmark etc are suggesting a price of Rs 40k for the PS4...too much as for slightly more I can build a very good gaming PC


----------



## Gollum (Nov 24, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Landmark etc are suggesting a price of Rs 40k for the PS4...too much as for slightly more I can build a very good gaming PC



PS3 was more at launch. I wanna check were the console is made in if its Japan made I will get it for the price.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 24, 2013)

Gollum said:


> PS3 was more at launch. I wanna check were the console is made in if its Japan made I will get it for the price.



Wait, how much did the PS3 cost? I remember 39,990 for the 1st 60GB model although I'm not sure.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 24, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Wait, how much did the PS3 cost? I remember 39,990 for the 1st 60GB model although I'm not sure.



yes, nearly 40k in those days.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 24, 2013)

*PlayStation 4 hot on Xbox One's heels*

Its going to be a big launch in the UK. I hope India does something in the same lines.

Btw, Xbox one is doing equally good as the PS4. It too managed to sell 1 million units in less than 24 hrs.



Gollum said:


> yes quadro 4k



Hmm that's why its running fine. PS2 emulators don't work that well with AMD accelerators. I had tried it once too but the frame rates were less than 5 and unplayable.

*Teardown of Sony PlayStation 4 Shows That Console Nears Breakeven Point*



> *PS4: Only $381 to Make*
> Sony PlayStation 4 Costs Less Than $400 to Manufacture, Likely Makes Money


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 24, 2013)

Gollum said:


> PS3 was more at launch. I wanna check were the console is made in if its Japan made I will get it for the price.



The EMEA region ones are reportedly from Japan, NA is from China.



vickybat said:


> *PlayStation 4 hot on Xbox One's heels*
> 
> Its going to be a big launch in the UK. I hope India does something in the same lines.
> 
> ...





> The teardown assessment is preliminary in nature, accounts only for hardware and manufacturing costs, and does not include other expenses such as software, licensing, royalties or other expenditures



Hadn't Sony confirmed that they are selling at a slight loss but will make it back if people buy a game or two at launch and subscribe to P$+?

Keep in mind that the Xbox launched WW, PS achieved that in NA only.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 24, 2013)

dead5 said:


> The EMEA region ones are reportedly from Japan, NA is from China.


India come under APAC region


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 24, 2013)

Gollum said:


> India come under APAC region



Not for Sony Computer Entertainment.

Only Sony Electronics.

FWIW, India will get the units that also go to Russia. These are the EMEA units IIRC.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 24, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> what attitude did i earlier showed to get such a reply.... asking my doubt was that too much??
> so keep ur advice with u nd focus on topic (free advice- 1 pr 1 free)



Playing dumb doesn't make you any good after saying a get lost in this forum when someone told you to check forum rules before posting your crap here. You very well know what was I pointing to.. Anyways, if this is how you want it from the forum behave the same.. I care the damn..


----------



## vickybat (Nov 25, 2013)

*Sony Introduces New PS4/PS Vita Ultimate Bundle*

*Vita/PS4 'Ultimate' bundle in-bound this year*


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 25, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Playing dumb doesn't make you any good after saying a get lost in this forum when someone told you to check forum rules before posting your crap here. You very well know what was I pointing to.. Anyways, if this is how you want it from the forum behave the same.. I care the damn..



Don't need ur advice.... so keep it with u!
I don't give a damn either so stop wasting time of others,,, who cares what u think!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 25, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> Don't need ur advice.... so keep it with u!
> I don't give a damn either so stop wasting time of others,,, who cares what u think!!


Watch out, we've got a badass over here


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2013)

Calm the hell down everyone.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 26, 2013)

*Guerrilla Games: PS4 Pushes 26,000 Building Blocks In Killzone Shadow Fall; PS3 Did 7 to 8K Blocks*

*PS4 vs Xbox One: Clockspeed Battle Says PS4 Likely Ahead*

*Reverse engineered PS4 APU reveals the console’s real CPU and GPU specs*

*PS4 vs. Xbox One: Side-by-side speed tests to decide which console is faster (video)*

*Assassin's Creed 4 foliage comparison - shows why next gen graphics matter*

These next-gen consoles are no doubt much powerful.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2013)

They're so next gen that a mid range PC can do better haha.

Notice how the foliage is static.


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 26, 2013)

ico said:


> Calm the hell down everyone.
> 
> 
> cyborg47 said:
> ...



I already said 2-3 times before to stop this conversation further but still people are provoking..... don't know derailing the topic! if they intend to do it definitely will get gud replies 



cyborg47 said:


> Watch out, we've got a badass over here



Seriously i want to use some really "Lovely" words for u but there are ethics to be followed so.... wait till next time 

I have a question if i buy a game for PS4 can i share the disk with multiple people.... i mean is there activation kind of thing which works only for one person??
whatever is ur reply, does it stand same for PS3 also??


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 26, 2013)

Most of the times its funny to know that the simplest answer for lot of questions is google.

We think we are so sophisticated that we ask everything that even seem dumb at times in the forums for the sake of asking and increasing the post count. 

PS:: Any resemblance to any person or any attacks direct/indirect is purely unintended and only a coincidence.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 26, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Notice how the foliage is static.



You didn't notice clearly i guess. The foliage is static in ps3/x360 version. PS4/XOne and PC versions are totally different.
The leaves fully interact with the character, as he passes through. The physics effects are completely noticeable.
Its in the 2nd half of the video.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2013)

vickybat said:


> You didn't notice clearly i guess. The foliage is static in ps3/x360 version. PS4/XOne and PC versions are totally different.
> The leaves fully interact with the character, as he passes through. The physics effects are completely noticeable.
> Its in the 2nd half of the video.



My comment was on the X360.

Also, the foliage does not really interact accurately with the player model in the XO version.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2013)

gamerbloke said:


> I already said 2-3 times before to stop this conversation further but still people are provoking..... don't know derailing the topic! if they intend to do it definitely will get gud replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can share discs ps3 and 4
to play online, pay for the PSN



vickybat said:


> *Sony Introduces New PS4/PS Vita Ultimate Bundle*
> 
> *Vita/PS4 'Ultimate' bundle in-bound this year*



I was gonna wait for that but then I could not so I bought the vita for 17k. I bought my ps3 for 17k too.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Not for Sony Computer Entertainment.
> 
> Only Sony Electronics.
> 
> FWIW, India will get the units that also go to Russia. These are the EMEA units IIRC.



Oh I didn't know that it was this way. All I hope for is that the console is defect free when it reaches india. I wanna get either drive club or infamouse or dying light if it comes to india at ps4 launch


----------



## vickybat (Nov 26, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I was gonna wait for that but then I could not so I bought the vita for 17k. I bought my ps3 for 17k too.



Congrats on the vita. Pics??

*Infamous Second Son - High res images*

*Uncharted 4 MoCap Has Begun, A Bounty of Apples Confirmed*



Extreme Gamer said:


> My comment was on the X360.
> 
> Also, the foliage does not really interact accurately with the player model in the XO version.



Foliage interaction is identical across next-gen systems and PC. No differences in them apart from the fact that XOne version of AC4 runs at 720p.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 26, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Foliage interaction is identical across next-gen systems and PC. No differences in them apart from the fact that XOne version of AC4 runs at 720p.



Obviously. I said the PC is can *do *better. Not the same as AC's foliage is better on PC.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Obviously. I said the PC is can *do *better. Not the same as AC's foliage is better on PC.



pc can do really well if the game is made for it. If its just a port from consolt to PC than you can expect something crap like the nfs rivals game.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 29, 2013)

I didn't post this earlier. My companion for the PS4


Spoiler



*imageshack.com/a/img571/6500/vpw0.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2013)

*New Footage of PS4 Exclusive Driveclub Looks Amazing, Shows Day and Dusk Racing*

*Wow!!!!* Driveclub looks kickass. This title really shows the true power of PS4, that too so early in its lifecycle. I would say this looks better than NFS rivals and more natural than forza 5.

*PS4 looks set to break records at launch*

U.K launch is going to be huge. Gamers have gone crazy there.

*PlayStation UK Provides Hundreds of Gamers in Line for a PS4 With Blankets and Pizza*

Sony has shown tremendous marketing skills promoting PS4. Everything seem to be going their way.

*PlayStation 4 Makes It To ‘Page 3′ In UK, Overtakes Long Running Glamour Models*

This is surprising. The page is dedicated to players!!!!

*This Is How Long The Line Was For PlayStation 4 Outside Sony Center In Berlin*

Just look at that line. Europe has gone crazy over PS4.

*CD PROJEKT: PS4 IS A LITTLE MORE COMPLICATED THAN X1*

The complication lies in API. They also admitted that there's plenty of untapped power in there. Its a compliment actually.



Gollum said:


> I didn't post this earlier. My companion for the PS4
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Congrats buddy. Indeed a worthy companion.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 30, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *New Footage of PS4 Exclusive Driveclub Looks Amazing, Shows Day and Dusk Racing*
> 
> *Wow!!!!* Driveclub looks kickass. This title really shows the true power of PS4, that too so early in its lifecycle. I would say this looks better than NFS rivals and more natural than forza 5.
> 
> ...



bought gravity rush today.
touch of vita is so strong that it can reguster touch even without touching the screen at 1.5mm lol.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2013)

Gollum said:


> bought gravity rush today.
> touch of vita is so strong that it can register touch even without touching the screen at 1.5mm lol.



Wow great.  Vita's build quality is impeccable. So is the display.

*PlayStation EU Honcho Silences Pundit Blaming PS4 for Kids Playing Too Much: “Look After Your Kids Better”*

Lol


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 30, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *New Footage of PS4 Exclusive Driveclub Looks Amazing, Shows Day and Dusk Racing*
> 
> *Wow!!!!* Driveclub looks kickass. This title really shows the true power of PS4, that too so early in its lifecycle. I would say this looks better than NFS rivals and more natural than forza 5.
> 
> ...



DriveClub does look good, but the handling, man, I'm disappointed. Look at how R8 turns. :< But yeah, PS4 owned this gen. Also heard that, max life cycle of PS4 would be 3-4 years.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 30, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Wow great.  Vita's build quality is impeccable. So is the display.
> 
> *PlayStation EU Honcho Silences Pundit Blaming PS4 for Kids Playing Too Much: “Look After Your Kids Better”*
> 
> Lol



and the best part is that the little thing feels heavy and expensive in your hands.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 1, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> DriveClub does look good, but the handling, man, I'm disappointed. Look at how R8 turns. :< But yeah, PS4 owned this gen. Also heard that, max life cycle of PS4 would be 3-4 years.



I couldn't notice the handling part. Looked fine to me. Lets wait some more for Driveclub to show up properly. Btw, yes, Sony bosses had said that PS4's PLC will be short than PS3, which is a good thing. The rate at which hardware technology is progressing, a new iteration sooner down the line is always good to keep things rolling.

*Sony Selling PlayStation 4 Near Break-Even Point, IHS Says*

Its not even a month since release and they're already reaching break-even point. Astonishingly, the console hasn't even launched worldwide, but only in America and Europe.

*Kojima: The Phantom Pain will come out when there are many PlayStation 4 owners*

I guess the launch is near. PS4 owners list is increasing rapidly. I guess he's waiting for PS4's Japanese release.

*(Update) - PS4 - Sony Store and 800 consoles counter attract the world (our pictures and videos)*

*Witness The Crazy Stampede Of People Getting The PlayStation 4 At Launch in France*

*PS4 Paints GameStop UK’s Top 10 Chart Almost Fully Blue, 11 Out of First 12 Items are PS4 Products*


----------



## vickybat (Dec 3, 2013)

*PS4 has sold over 250k in the UK*



> Over 250k PS4 consoles were sold in the UK in the machine’s first 48 hours on sale.
> 
> Retail sources have confirmed the extent of PS4’s tremendous performance to MCV following Chart-Track’s confirmation this morning that* PS4 is the UK’s fastest selling console ever.*
> 
> MCV estimates that UK PS4 sales reached approximately £87m during this period.



Note that these figures are only for UK and not entire Europe. Its a phenomenal achievement for Sony and AMD.

Xbox One also sold 150k units which is fantastic too.



> Xbox One sold in the region of 150k units in its first 48 hours on sale.
> 
> This means that the current-gen trio (which until recently referred to as ‘next-gen’) already enjoys an install base of around 600k units in the UK. Both PS4 and Xbox have already comfortably outsold Nintendo’s Wii U, which was released in the UK over a year ago.



*PS4 fastest-selling console in UK history*

*UK PS4 sales surpass Wii U's lifetime total*

*PS4 Sells Over 2.1 Million Units Globally*



> Speaking about the global 2.1 million figure, House said, "It's an impressive and record-setting accomplishment for our company and for our industry, and we couldn't have done it without you. I want to personally thank PlayStation fans, both old and new, for your vote of confidence.



*Sony reveals 2.1 million global PS4 sales*

*SONY SOLD 700K PS4 UNITS IN EUROPE AND AUSTRALASIA*


----------



## vickybat (Dec 5, 2013)

*Sony in Talks to Purchase Factory That Manufactures the Embedded DRAM “Heart” of the Wii U*



Spoiler






> One of the most important components of Nintendo’s Wii U is its embedded DRAM chip, that is considered the “heart” or the “life stone” of the console. That chip is manufactured at the state-of-the-art Renesas Electronics plant of Tsuruoka, in the Yamagata Prefecture, Japan.
> Back in August we reported Renesas’ plans to close the factory due to the sluggish sales of the console, that caused a decline in production of the chip, that was responsible for more than half of the manufacturing load of the plant, but things may yet go differently.
> Today several Japanese sources, starting with the morning edition of the Nihon Keizai Shimbun newspaper and followed by several reputable business sources like Toyo Keizai, Nikkei, Reuters, Sankei Digital, Mainichi and Asahi Digital, reported that Sony is currently in talks with Renesas for the acquisition of the Tsuruoka plant.
> The process for the acquisition may start as early as next week, as Sony is said to plan using the well known expertise of the staff at the plant at Tsuruoka to bolster its production of CMOS sensors for smartphones, for which the company is already market leader worldwide.
> ...






This ain't PS4 news, but a pretty important one for the video game industry.

See more here - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/consoles/...-wii-no-trolling-post2040369.html#post2040369


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2013)

*Hidden Features of the PS4*



Spoiler






> Whilst these features are by no means, genuinely hidden. There perhaps features that consumers are less likely to stumble upon of their own accord. I mean I’m sure their documented somewhere in the instruction manual already, but seriously who’s reading that instead of playing on their shiny new system? Below are several features that are incredibly handy, yet not so obvious. Hopefully you’ll find some of them to be of use.
> 
> *Make any set of headphones ‘wireless’*
> 
> ...






Pretty handy i must say.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Hidden Features of the PS4*
> 
> Using a PS Vita as an extra controller
> 
> Pretty handy i must say.



The only problems (thus making it less than ideal as stated in the article) I can see are the lack of dedicated L2/R2 triggers and any potential lag because this is actually a whole console rather than a controller. All in all, a casual gamer should hardly be concerned.

40GBP is pretty steep for the Dualshock. Over here they're selling at $60 + tax if that's any indication.

Also, the power draw from keeping USB powered up in standby is overrated.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 8, 2013)

looks like noas got himself a ps4........


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 8, 2013)

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aQqEZYq_460sa.gif


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2013)

^So DS4 is about the same size as DS3? IDK the 4 seems like a bigger device.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 10, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^So DS4 is about the same size as DS3? IDK the 4 seems like a bigger device.



The analog sticks are higher up due to the new shape of the handles.

I don't like the feel of the new controller compared to the DS3.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 10, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The analog sticks are higher up due to the new shape of the handles.
> 
> I don't like the feel of the new controller compared to the DS3.



Did u actually try them in ur hands?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 10, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Did u actually try them in ur hands?



Yes. A demo unit.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 10, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Yes. A demo unit.



Nice buddy, I would love to have my hands on it.. But yeah as i have decided not to upgrade the console until an year from now, it wont make much difference now


----------



## vickybat (Dec 11, 2013)

*Sony patents 'Flat Joystick Controller'*



> Proposed device looks like a revamped PS Move with a touch surface



This seems to be a replacement of PS move. Has an extra touchpad, just like the DS4.
Would make good use of PS camera.

PS move first appeared in this form(with its own patent), and eventually saw light of day.
This should fall along the same path too, considering PS4's overwhelming initial success.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 11, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Sony patents 'Flat Joystick Controller'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems to be influenced from Valve's haptic feedback tech.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 14, 2013)

*Sony: There’s Some “Epic Stuff” for PS4 Still Under Wraps, “Can’t Wait for E3″*



> With the next Uncharted revealed, inFamous: Second Son coming in March, The Order arriving in 2014, and DriveClub coming in early 2014, what “epic stuff” do you think Sony still has under wraps?



*HOAX: The Last Of Us Game Of The Year Edition Coming To PS4 – UPDATE*

*Thanks to You, PlayStation 4 Just Made History*

*Sony PlayStation 4 coming to India on Dec 18*

This should be an absolute delight for those who are waiting to get their hands on PS4. Though pricing hasn't been revealed, official pricing will be less than the ones currently publicized in several e-commerce portals like Flipkart , snapdeal etc.

I guess it to be around 30-32k. This is an official launch.

*PS4 officially sells out in South Africa within 24 hours*



Spoiler






> Ster Kinekor Entertainment, the South African distributor of PlayStation in South Africa, has just announced that the PlayStation 4 has sold out around the country within 24 hours of going on sale at midnight on December 12th, 2013.
> 
> Ster Kinekor says that this makes the PS4 “the fastest selling console in Ster Kinekor Entertainment history,” according to the company’s most recent sales figures, which has in the past distributed the original PlayStation, PlayStation 2, PlayStation 3, PSP and PS Vita.
> 
> ...






*Sony’s Adam Boyes “Lost His Mind” for an “Amazing” Upcoming PS4 Game after Getting a Sneak Peek*



Spoiler






> I got a chance to get a super sneak peak of a game that’s coming up and I’ve lost my mind, it was amazing. I can’t say what it is but… For PS4…


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 14, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *Sony’s Adam Boyes “Lost His Mind” for an “Amazing” Upcoming PS4 Game after Getting a Sneak Peek*


Either Naughty dog or Santa Monica's new game for sure.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 15, 2013)

if its 30k i will be really tempted to buy it


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 15, 2013)

Gollum said:


> if its 30k i will be really tempted to buy it



Buy it and then what ? It has nothing interesting to play that isn't already available elsewhere on current consoles or PC.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 15, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Buy it and then what ? It has nothing interesting to play that isn't already available elsewhere on current consoles or PC.



Agreed. The Wii U has some great quality titles out at the moment as well.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 15, 2013)

i would only buy it because its ps4. i would have it even without games for months. 
when i bought my PS3, i didn't even have a tv lol.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 15, 2013)

@Gollum: u da man!!


----------



## Gollum (Dec 15, 2013)

well im a bachelor working hard to earn money so i can fulfill my dreams and wants. thank goodness i dont have a money  draining girlfriend


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 15, 2013)

Gollum said:


> i would only buy it because its ps4. i would have it even without games for months.
> when i bought my PS3, i didn't even have a tv lol.



With a Wii U you wouldn't need a TV for a number of games


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 16, 2013)

Gollum said:


> well im a bachelor working hard to earn money so i can fulfill my dreams and wants. thank goodness i dont have a money  draining girlfriend



same here brother..


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 16, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> With a Wii U you wouldn't need a TV for a number of games



Wii U is much cheaper console but it can not be compared with PS4( in terms of hardware). And oh yes they have best first party titles like zelda and Mario, etc etc but when it comes to third party AAA title they fall much behind from sony or micro soft. but it depends on personal test too, as i have many friends who brought Wii U for games Like Zelda. but again there are many other guys who dont care about them.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 16, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Wii U is much cheaper console but it can not be compared with PS4( in terms of hardware). And oh yes they have best first party titles like zelda and Mario, etc etc but when it comes to third party AAA title they fall much behind from sony or micro soft. but it depends on personal test too, as i have many friends who brought Wii U for games Like Zelda. but again there are many other guys who dont care about them.



I don't disagree. More than hardware specs, which are meaningless if the user gets a good experience, it is the games that matter. Also, there are a number of titles outside of Nintendo's kitty that are actually very good, even if they're not exclusive. Not as many as found in the PS4 perhaps but they're there.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 16, 2013)

^^^Yeah exactly it is purely based on personal perspective which kind of games one likes at what budget.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 16, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^^Yeah exactly it is purely based on personal perspective which kind of games one likes at what budget.



Well the entire point was that if you don't have a display, might as well get the Wii U


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 16, 2013)

ops sorry for interrupting things but If no display then How will one able to play on PS4. 
With Vita bundle


----------



## vickybat (Dec 16, 2013)

*PlayStation U.S. Boss Says He Gave Up His PS4 So Someone Could Buy One*

There's shortage of PS4's everywhere. This thing is selling like crazy.
Wonder if they can provide enough for the India launch.

*5 PS4 games We Want Sony to Announce*

Sony has some serious announcements including new ip's.

*Sony: We Haven't Created an Artificial Shortage of PS4 Stock*



Spoiler






> Sony has broken virtually every system sales record in history with the PlayStation 4, but that’s not stopped some people from pondering whether it’s attempting to increase demand by holding back stock. Unsurprisingly, SCEA president Jack Tretton has rubbished such claims, stating that the company’s working around the clock to get new units on store shelves as promptly as possible.
> “I get asked a lot if we’ve created an artificial shortage in order to create a feeding frenzy, and the answer is no,” he explained on the PlayStation Blogcast.
> 
> “We have competition out there and there are lots of things that people can spend money on. The holidays only come around once a year, so that’s when we really want to take advantage of the market opportunity.”
> ...






*PlayStation India Boss on PS4: “We are Being Deemed Technically Superior”*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 17, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> ops sorry for interrupting things but If no display then How will one able to play on PS4.
> With Vita bundle



Costs way more, don't you think?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 17, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Costs way more, don't you think?



Can we just stick to PS4 and its titles here (if any) and not talk about Wii U?? If you remember, you were one of them who argued much on these terms in the same thread of future consoles (the mods split the thread and put a strong statement in the heading of each sibling threads) before and lets not get or provoke some fan boys here and get into an arguement.

So far, you were insisting on a look at what Wii U offers (a spark), but this can potentially be a war if someone thinks of lighting a cigar in the spark. So lets avoid that.

PS:: Only peace intended and I am no moral police.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 18, 2013)

^^ well said.
PS4 Launching today in delhi, super exited about pricing and availability here.


----------



## rish1 (Dec 18, 2013)

like i told you before

ps4 launched in india for 39,990 will be available from January 6

fair price not too good not too bad ..

Sony PlayStation 4 launched in India for Rs 39,990, will be available from January 6 | News & Video Reviews of Gadgets at BGR India


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 18, 2013)

I am not buying it.. will wait for few months. cant spend more than 35k on this console.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 18, 2013)

35k launch price should have been acceptable. It's a bit too high at the moment.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 18, 2013)

I have decided long back that I wont upgrade until they stop games for ps3 and ps4 has some exclusive games in its kitty. I also told my frnds that I am expecting issues with the release of new gen and it might all be addressed by the next version of the new gen consoles.

Considering all these, I was expecting myself to own a ps4 only after an year or so of its release over the world. And I think I am right on it so far.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 18, 2013)

So, its 40K then. Sad. I wonder how messed up xbone's pricing will be, 45-50K?


----------



## Gollum (Dec 18, 2013)

40k hmm.. i guess i will have to wait a month.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: 5 Reasons the PlayStation 4 Will Be a Must Own Console for Gamers*

I just scrapped my idea of buying it.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 18, 2013)

credit card + emi = ps4


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 18, 2013)

just GK.Games cost 4-4.5K


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 18, 2013)

LOL price
Isn't it possible to get htpc gaming setup with controllers ? remote control ? for 40k ? value much over ps4!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 18, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> LOL price
> Isn't it possible to get htpc gaming setup with controllers ? remote control ? for 40k ? value much over ps4!



How will one play first party exclusives without the PS4. Sony is well-known in the gaming industry for delivering beautiful first party experiences.
Some of them has been genre defining. See some of the best games of PS3 and you'll know. Games like "Journey", "Shadow of the Colossus","Heavy Rain","The Last Of Us" cannot be experienced anywhere. I'm a huge huge "Metal Gear Solid" fan. How will i play it if i don't own a console and have a 2 lakh + gaming rig? Different people have different priorities.

Its not only about the hardware but also the number of studios and developers involved. Console gaming exists due to these factors.

*P.S -* Besides, that 40k setup won't be able to outdo a PS4 in gaming performance. You need to spend much more than that.
                 And PS4 is in its infancy and these are launch titles. It has lots and lots of untapped power.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 18, 2013)

4.5k for a game is a joke


----------



## vickybat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Sony: We're more committed to new IP than other publishers*



> Sony's major new franchise for the PS4 is The Order: 1886, an action adventure game set in an alternate universe. *Killzone developer Guerrilla Games is also working on a new IP, described as "completely different" than the shooter series the studio is known for*.


Guerrilla Games are awesome developers. A new IP from them is indeed refreshing as well as highly anticipated always.

*Sony’s Andrew House comments on third-party exclusives for PS4*

*Sony's PlayStation 4 sold out until February*






CommanderShawnzer said:


> 4.5k for a game is a joke



Yes, this can be a factor in India. 4.5k is indeed a lot expensive. Meanwhile, game prices in the west are the same as previous consoles.
Maybe the situation here changes after the console is accepted widely here.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 18, 2013)

Also the PS4 Can only play Games/blu-rays/DVD.Real stepdown from its predecessor


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 18, 2013)

What are the India sales looking like so far?

40k is way too expensive. It's a 60% increase in price in a nation.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Also the PS4 Can only play Games/blu-rays/DVD.Real stepdown from its predecessor



That can change with a software update. Lots of people have complained and Sony had given hints of making the PS4 as media center capable as the PS3 , with an update.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> That can change with a software update. Lots of people have complained and Sony had given hints of making the PS4 as media center capable as the PS3 , with an update.



Wait, the PS4 isn't already media-center capable?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Wait, the PS4 isn't already media-center capable?



Nope its not. It can only play physical media as of now.
You have to rely on online streaming solutions to access digital content. 

But those features will be added soon.

*@Gollum*

Your ticket to the PS4 buddy 

*www.flipkart.com/sony-ps4/p/itmdqy8bjwe4xcj5?pid=GMCDNZCHPFVHKGAT&otracker=hp_widget_banner_tab_0


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Nope its not. It can only play physical media as of now.
> You have to rely on online streaming solutions to access digital content.
> 
> But those features will be added soon.



That's retarded.

We don't know when Sony is going to add them, and they haven't said anything in a confirmed manner about adding them.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> That's retarded.
> 
> We don't know when Sony is going to add them, and they haven't said anything in a confirmed manner about adding them.



True that. But its hardly affecting gamers anyway.
Same thing for Xbox-One too. They don't have DLNA or media server capabilities.


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> How will one play first party exclusives without the PS4. Sony is well-known in the gaming industry for delivering beautiful first party experiences.
> Some of them has been genre defining. See some of the best games of PS3 and you'll know. Games like "Journey", "Shadow of the Colossus","Heavy Rain","The Last Of Us" cannot be experienced anywhere. I'm a huge huge "Metal Gear Solid" fan. How will i play it if i don't own a console and have a 2 lakh + gaming rig? Different people have different priorities.
> 
> Its not only about the hardware but also the number of studios and developers involved. Console gaming exists due to these factors.
> ...


Well i dont have PS3 but still i have experienced games like Last of Us,Beyond Two Souls,Heavy Rain,etc by watching lets plays on youtube.These games are interactive movies anyways so i got to experience for free their wonderful stories. The only game i really want is GTA V which will also come to PC nxt year.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> True that. But its hardly affecting gamers anyway.
> Same thing for Xbox-One too. They don't have DLNA or media server capabilities.



Well the Xbox One was a crapsole even before launch anyway.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Well the Xbox One was a crapsole even before launch anyway.



Maybe, but it still sells like crazy. Gamers are almost as interested on it, as they are for the PS4.

Infact, its the quickest selling console of all time.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Maybe, but it still sells like crazy. Gamers are almost as interested on it, as they are for the PS4.
> 
> Infact, its the quickest selling console of all time.


More like Dude-Bro Yanks and Limeys


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 19, 2013)

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aRQBoR5_460s.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Dec 19, 2013)

*Sony Goes on a Hiring Spree in Wake of PS4′s Success While Microsoft Continues its Own in Full Swing*



Spoiler






> One of the best indicators of the success of a platform is seeing the company behind it hire new personnel actively to support it. We’ve seen it happening with Microsoft and the Xbox One over the last month and now Sony Computer Entertainment America is at it as well.
> Today the publisher opened 13 new career opportunity ads seeking a variety of professionals, following another slew of 6 on December the 12 and several more in the last month. Since the North American launch of the PS4 the number of career opportunities offered by SCEA was 46, including multiple at Sony Santa Monica, which is known to be working on new titles for the PS4.






*Sony Is Testing A Cloud Gaming Service Right Now*



Spoiler






> Thanks to an anonymous source, it appears we now have visual proof that Sony is testing their long awaited cloud gaming service with select persons today, under the rather clearly named “Cloud Gaming Test”.
> 
> Unknown at this time is any detailed information, but one can safely assume that this is connected to Sony’s much hyped Gaikai-powered streaming service, which was absent from the console’s launch but according to Sony Computer Entertainment President Andrew House, in an interview with The Guardian on Monday, is on track for a 2014 release and they are taking a “very gradual, step-by-step approach because, first and foremost, we want to ensure a good experience for customers.” Also mentioned are plans to bring the service to the PlayStation Vita.
> 
> A beta test for select gamers would certainly fit in line with a step-by-step approach, and one can imagine that new information from Sony cannot be far behind. You can see the image below.






*PS4, Xbox One power consumption analysis points to Sony advantage and future efficiency gains*

Very interesting article.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> More like Dude-Bro Yanks and Limeys



Not really.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 20, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Well i dont have PS3 but still i have experienced games like Last of Us,Beyond Two Souls,Heavy Rain,etc by watching lets plays on youtube.These games are interactive movies anyways so i got to experience for free their wonderful stories. The only game i really want is GTA V which will also come to PC nxt year.



Going by your logic, all you need is a tab and internet. I am sure you will not need much of explanation here on what i mean.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 20, 2013)

*PS Vita sales jump 68% following PS4 launch*



Spoiler






> The launch of PlayStation 4 has helped boost PlayStation Vita sales significantly, MCV reports.
> 
> According to the magazine, Vita sales rose by 68 per cent in the week of PS4's launch, and by 65 per cent the week after. It isn't known how many units that translates to, however.
> 
> ...






*PS4 Exclusive The Order: 1886 Gets New Story and Background Details*

Watch the new trailer with Japanese voice acting here:



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]fuAPnCdDqsQ[/YOUTUBE]



*PS4 restocking plans and goals revealed by Sony’s Andrew House*


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 20, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Well i dont have PS3 but still i have experienced games like Last of Us,Beyond Two Souls,Heavy Rain,etc by watching lets plays on youtube.These games are interactive movies anyways so i got to experience for free their wonderful stories. The only game i really want is GTA V which will also come to PC nxt year.





you dont play many games, do you??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2013)

BTW EA dropped their prices from 4.5k per game to 4K


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> BTW EA dropped their prices from 4.5k per game to 4K


Not sure if the indian console gamers should rejoice or cry inside


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Not sure if the indian console gamers should rejoice or cry inside



Everyone is happy on IVG using their equivalent of  smileys.  
Ek 500 ki discount de di aur kitne ucchal rahe he ye log.sheesh


----------



## rish1 (Dec 20, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Well i dont have PS3 but still i have experienced games like Last of Us,Beyond Two Souls,Heavy Rain,etc by watching lets plays on youtube.These games are interactive movies anyways so i got to experience for free their wonderful stories. The only game i really want is GTA V which will also come to PC nxt year.



here's a tip for you

instead of wasting bandwidth on youtube video 
head onto wikipedia and read the story plot from there , 
you will save time,money and bandwidth on movies and games ..

 lol..


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> BTW EA dropped their prices from 4.5k per game to 4K



yeah so??


----------



## srkmish (Dec 20, 2013)

IndianVideoGamer » PS4: Thief, Watch Dogs, Dying Light to be priced Rs 3,499 or lower in India | IVG is your source for video game news, reviews and previews with an unique Indian perspective


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 21, 2013)

^^Now this is reasonable pricing for next. gen. games .
when will EA learn something from this article


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 21, 2013)

realistic pricing would be sticking to current gen prices, 3K or less. 
maybe the prices will decrease as it becomes more popular.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 21, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^Now this is reasonable pricing for next. gen. games .
> when will EA learn something from this article



3.2k max for new games.not a dime more than that


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 21, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 3.2k max for new games.not a dime more than that



You don't use dimes in India. The more correct term would be paisa.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 21, 2013)

But still okay. and resale value of Games are good so there shall not much money wasting after all.
And if priced around 3.4k then i have no issues with pricing at all.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 23, 2013)

*Rumor: Sony Might Announce Its Virtual Reality Headset For PlayStation 4 At CES 2014*

Sony's answer to Occulus VR. PS4 might get receive a big upgrade if this becomes an addition to the already impressive system.
This will be a massive announcement.

*Sony London Working on a “Very High-Profile” New IP for PS4, More Titles, “Will Push Creativity, User-Experience, and Technology to Incredible New Heights”*



Spoiler






> Long before the PlayStation 4 was even official, we let you know that SCE London Studio was creating a PS4 graphics library that aimed to “set the bar for the industry” visually, but we knew little about what those tools would actually be used for. Now, we’ve found the first clues hinting at their upcoming PlayStation 4 games, giving us a peek at the future.
> 
> Before we get into it, it’s important to note that SCE London is much like SCEA’s Sony Santa Monica, in that they help countless developers create PlayStation games, so the studio has already helped release the PS4 title The Playroom. One team at SCE London, however, has begun work on an entirely new IP for PS4, and apparently it’s a big one.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 23, 2013)

well i m pretty sure i won't buy a 399$ 'thing' for 629$........ it just doesn't make the right sense........


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 23, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> But still okay. and resale value of Games are good so there shall not much money wasting after all.
> And if priced around 3.4k then i have no issues with pricing at all.



Once the console gets broken into, you can expect resale value to go down.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 30, 2013)

PS4 comes out on 6th Jan.

Old news maybe.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 30, 2013)

PS4 at 40K? Darn. VGs for 4.5K? Dayum.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 5, 2014)

*70 Games coming on PS4 this year, List & Info.*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Nn28czU.jpg



The year of PS4. 

*The Chinese Room on its PS4-exclusive Everybody's Gone to the Rapture*

*Everybody's Gone to the Rapture*



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]CKyoVQKnD4U[/YOUTUBE]



Another gem from "The Chinese Room" and "Sony Santa Monica Team".

Its cryengine 3 !!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 5, 2014)

The console section is so dead without vickybat, lol.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2014)

^^  lol

PS4 is simply replicating the success story of PS2. That too moved along these lines.
Fans will definitely enjoy high quality exclusive content.

I'll definitely get one when the time is right. After all it was playstation where i began all my gaming. 

*Playstation 4 available now in India and in stock.*


----------



## Gollum (Jan 6, 2014)

i spent a lot of money this hoiday. i will now buy it after september. i have to buy a FHD TV first.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm waiting for the next revision of PS4. PS4 slim or shyt like that. Heard PS3 fat can't play GTAV properly for hours.



vickybat said:


> *70 Games coming on PS4 this year, List & Info.*



Only 3 of them takes the cake from me. The Order, Destiny and DriveClub. Rest are coming/has come to PC. Played Infamous 2, felt dead to me.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 7, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Only 3 of them takes the cake from me. The Order, Destiny and DriveClub. Rest are coming/has come to PC. Played Infamous 2, felt dead to me.



Metal Gear Solid Ground zeroes.......The most highly anticipated game which will of course be followed by "The Phantom Pain".

Whats your take on "Everybody's gone to rapture"? Its co-developed by sony santa monica team and runs on cryengine 3.

*Next Gen Only Reveal on Game Informer Cover Will Make People “Flip Out Over;” Coming Tomorrow*

Any guesses!!!!


----------



## Gollum (Jan 8, 2014)

So I thought of checking the size of a PS4 game

*Knack=39GB + Intial download of 4276MB *

I once Had a pc with a 40GB Hdd, Pentium4 days. Now a damn game takes up all that space lol


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 8, 2014)

Gollum said:


> So I thought of checking the size of a PS4 game
> 
> *Knack=39GB + Intial download of 4276MB *
> 
> I once Had a pc with a 40GB Hdd, Pentium4 days. Now a damn game takes up all that space lol



Feel free to look at BF games


----------



## Gollum (Jan 8, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Feel free to look at BF games



battlefield games?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 8, 2014)

Gollum said:


> battlefield games?



 yeah


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2014)

*See How The Last Of Us Looks Being Streamed On The VITA And HDTV Using PlayStation Now*

For starters, "PlayStation Now" is Sony's Cloud streaming service. So the PS4, vita can play most of PS3's classic hits using this service.

*PlayStation Now: Here’s How God of War: Ascension Looks on Sony’s New Streaming Service*

*4.2 Million PS4 Units Sold to Customers Worldwide To Date, Sony Confirms *

PS4 is showing no signs of slowing down. After more games come in, the numbers are even more likely to increase. They are going to surpass their own comments by a mile, which projected around 5 million units sold by march 2014. At this rate, its gonna surpass 6 million easily by then. Wii u's lifetime sales are already going to get beaten. Software sales of PS4 are over 9.7 million.



> Andrew House announced in his CES keynote speech that the PS4 had sold 4.2 million units before the end of 2013,with over 9.7 million software sales.



PS4 hasn't even been launched in a lot of important territories including japan.

*February Cover Revealed – Evolve*


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2014)

*Dedicated PS4 HDD/SSD Upgrade Kits with Up to 1.5 TB Released; 25% Faster Loading Promised with SSD*



Spoiler






> Woodstock-based hardware retailer Other World Computing released four upgrade kits dedicated to the PS4, offering four different ways to upgrade the stock 500 GB HDD coming with Sony’s New Console.
> The options offered include a 1 TB HDD/SDD hybrid drive or a 1.5 TB HDD if you want more space to download more content. Alternatively, if you prefer speed you can choose between a 240 GB SSD (which could definitely prove a little a little tight) and a more reasonable 480 GB SDD.
> Why would you want to actually reduce the space available in your PS4′s disk? According to the retailer the SDD options offer 25% faster load, saving and booting times. Faster times are also promised for the 1TV HDD/SDD hybrid, but the actual gain isn’t specified. Your mileage may vary on whether faster loading speed is worth the trade off or not.
> Together with the selected HD the bundle also include the following items:
> ...






*Hideo Kojima Shows Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes Actually Running on PS4*


----------



## Zishi (Jan 14, 2014)

It is waste of money. you can get a good gaming PC with *AMD BULLDOZER FX 6300 and Radeon HD7870* by spending so much money....


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 14, 2014)

Zishi said:


> It is waste of money. you can get a good gaming PC with *AMD BULLDOZER FX 6300 and Radeon HD7870* by spending so much money....



We all know that


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2014)

Zishi said:


> It is waste of money. you can get a good gaming PC with *AMD BULLDOZER FX 6300 and Radeon HD7870* by spending so much money....



PC is not an alternative to the PS4 as PC is not only for gaming.

Besides, how will the above configuration play games like *Metal gear solid 5* ? Even if you have an R9 290X quadfire, you won't be able to play the console exclusive games.
Quality software is what drives these consoles, and most are simply unavailable for the PC. Depends on one's tastes for gaming.

You are not making a straight forward point here. By your take, consoles are useless.
In India, console gaming is expensive, but not the rest of the world.

Gamers who plan to play exclusives or console multiplatforms, will go for consoles, irrespective of whether they have a good gaming PC or not.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Zishi said:


> It is waste of money. you can get a good gaming PC with *AMD BULLDOZER FX 6300 and Radeon HD7870* by spending so much money....



after 2 years who is going to upgrade again ?
it won't be able to play latest game like crysis 5 .. consoles and pc aren't directly comparable because of optimization which a pc never enjoys.. 
sure in current scenario ps4 games and consoles prices are higher in india ..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2014)

rish said:


> after 2 years who is going to upgrade again ?
> it won't be able to play latest game like crysis 5 .. consoles and pc aren't directly comparable because of optimization which a pc never enjoys..
> *sure in current scenario ps4 games and consoles prices are higher in india ..*



its the same every where...

and we have had your point of view on console gaming long back. so thanks. 

we enjoy it and thats why we do it. 

capiche?


----------



## Gollum (Jan 15, 2014)

why the heck is ps4 selling for 500$ on amazon.com?
i thought it was cheaper in the US.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> its the same every where...
> 
> and we have had your point of view on console gaming long back. so thanks.
> 
> ...



so who won ?.. I am guessing it would be a tie  

pc gaming is hardware expensive ps gaming is software expensive.. would like to have a link if possible



Gollum said:


> why the heck is ps4 selling for 500$ on amazon.com?
> i thought it was cheaper in the US.



www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BGA9WK2/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1389774297&sr=8-1&pi=SL75 

It is out of stock everywhere in USA hence private sellers are selling for profit.. at launch they were selling it for 1000$ a piece as well.. so that rich people who can't wait can buy


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2014)

rish said:


> so who won ?.. I am guessing it would be a tie
> 
> pc gaming is hardware expensive ps gaming is software expensive.. would like to have a link if possible



we have had better s than you bud. you have a loong way to go.


----------



## Akira (Jan 15, 2014)

As time passes, PC gaming is dying. Just look at 2014. Halo, Infamous, MGS, Final Fantasy, Destiny, The Order 1886, Kingdom Hearts,...all AAA most anticipated games. What does PC have?? Witcher 3,DA3, Titanfall, Watchdogs, Wolfenstein, Thief ...and a few others. 

True, PCs have awesome graphics. But how many games can really utilize them?? Most are just ported to PC, and start glitching out at 1080p maxed out. Not to mention, some devs have just sh!tty PC customer support. They just don't care that much. Not to mention, it's harder to make a PC game, since all systems can have different combinations of hardware(CPU, GPU) as opposed to a console. Why else do you think PC doesn't have GTA5 yet??

I just hope SteamMachines and AMD Mantle can make a difference, and bring more exclusives to PC. People in the west are shifting to consoles, and PC was never considered a gaming machine in Japan. Caught in between are poor souls like us , who just can't buy a console even with your own money, because society looks at you sideways(Arre, itne bade ho gaye, abhi game hi khel rahen hain??!! ) 

 It's just sad, really.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2014)

Mantle is already almost dead.


----------



## Akira (Jan 15, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Mantle is already almost dead.



Nah,...Mantle is meant for devs, so that portablity to PC and AMD GPUs becomes easier. It's apparently 45% faster than DirectX, which might be bollocks, considering AMDs habit of exaggeration.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2014)

yeah, and only a few devs showed interest. even sony and microsoft have their own tools for development, similar to mantle, but custom.


----------



## rish1 (Jan 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> we have had better s than you bud. you have a loong way to go.



lol..   askyourself do you really think I was trolling or asking a genuine link to a thread ? 
well if you still think I was trolling all I can say is sorry if I gave you wrong impressions..


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Mantle is already almost dead.


Hasn't even taken birth lol.


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2014)

ico said:


> Hasn't even taken birth lol.



Not really. BF4, Thief, and Star Citizen are slated to be running on Mantle(BF4 patch coming soon). In fact, EA(or was it DICE) announced that all future titles will optimize systems using mantle, soo...let's see.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2014)

a patch that will convert bf4 from frostbite to mantle?? not so soon i guess


----------



## vickybat (Jan 17, 2014)

It won't be frostbite to mantle but DX11 to mantle.
In the options, you can select Mantle instead of DX as an alternate render path.
It's the same way how we used to switch multiple versions of DX (DX9, DX10, DX11)in the Menu settings.

Mantle is a low level graphics API, while frostbite is a game engine. The aim is to bring console level game optimizations to PC.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 17, 2014)

vicky, please enlighten me, how is console level game optimization is better than that of PC's and why, Is it  because most games are ported and hence glitched? because visually till now the lean towards PC gaming is authentic with obvious FPS reasons.


----------



## Akira (Jan 17, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> vicky, please enlighten me, how is console level game optimization is better than that of PC's and why, Is it  because most games are ported and hence glitched? because visually till now the lean towards PC gaming is authentic with obvious FPS reasons.



It's rather obvious really. We all have different mobos, graphic cards, amount of ram(with diffrent frequencies and latencies), audio cards, different OS; and a lot more. Hundreds and Hundreds of combinations of hardware, where a single component might create glitches...who knows??

And then you have the consoles where programmers always code for a hardware that never really changes(majority of the people don't throw buy custom consoles), they get experience coding after a few months and the game runs at 30fps with NO higher resolution textures, anti-aliasing, more advanced lighting effects, Depth of Field and Ambient Occlusion, more advanced Post-Processing, and Tessellation, as well a the ability to render the game at much higher resolutions than 720p. 

Why was there so much hubaloo over Xbone not able to run CODGhosts at 1080p otherwise. Even in next gen, consoles will never match PCs at graphics/performance. But they more than make up for it in different exclusives.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 17, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> vicky, please enlighten me, how is console level game optimization is better than that of PC's and why, Is it  because most games are ported and hence glitched? because visually till now the lean towards PC gaming is authentic with obvious FPS reasons.



Well its quite simple if you look at the big picture. Consoles have a fixed set of hardware throughout their lifetime. From a development perspective, i'll give a quote from an article that i gave in the Wii U thread.



Spoiler






> But first, let's go back to the beginning. The genesis of a new games console generally follows a standard pattern. Initially there is a prolonged period of research and development internally within a manufacturer where the goals and hardware designs are sketched out. These then go through a process of refinement with the hardware parts manufacturers, based on their technology and, obviously, cost.
> 
> *Once the basic hardware design has been thrashed out, the internal software (SDK) teams get involved in writing the initial code/drivers and tests that are required to run the hardware. Once the teams are happy with the hardware, cost and timelines, the companies start to go out and talk to developers about the new hardware.*
> 
> ...






Now you should have a brief idea what i mean. The fact is, hardware and software designers for a console work in union. They have time and resources to design their own thing and develop system software and API to use that hardware efficiently. The API's developed in this process is of extreme low level, that can almost directly talk with the hardware. I don't know the entire technical details, as i'm no API developer, but this is how it is. In other words, the level of abstraction is far lower.

As a result, the IO operations and draw calls become highly optimized. By draw calls, i mean the commands that tell a GPU to draw the units(vertices) on a frame.Knowing the hardware better results in more number of draw calls. 

The API might also have some rendering methods that work better on a particular hardware, that a game engine needs to call.

In case of Direct X , Microsoft provides generic methods that works on a wide set of hardware. But the low level API method will be a better performer than the generic one for a particular hardware. Its all about developing something that works well for a particular hardware set, against developing something that is generic and works for all. Both have their pros and cons. But the former will always have the performance advantage, and Mantle plans to do the same for GCN.

This explains how stone age consoles like PS3 and Xbox 360 can still produce graphics like "The Last Of Us" and "Halo 4".

I hope i'm clear. 

*Sony Patents A New And Strange Controller Design, New AR Applications*


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 19, 2014)

> Knowing the hardware better results in more number of draw calls.



Please elaborate on this.



anirbandd said:


> even sony and microsoft have their own tools for development, similar to mantle, but custom.



The tools they offer devs aren't that low level.



anirbandd said:


> a patch that will convert bf4 from frostbite to mantle?? not so soon i guess



More correctly it would be from DirectX to Mantle.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2014)

*Sony Engineer Compares PS4 to Formula 1 Car; Shares Detailed Schematics and Info on Cooling Solution*

Nice and informative schematic designs that explain the airflow.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2014)

Extreme Gamer said:


> The tools they offer devs aren't that low level.
> 
> 
> 
> More correctly it would be from DirectX to Mantle.



1st. Source?

2nd. Precisely. Yes.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> 1st. Source?
> 
> 2nd. Precisely. Yes.



1. All you need to do is look at the SDKs. They go deeper than the PC distribution of compareable APIs (the sole reason why the PS3 was able to do 3D), but not as deep as Mantle.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: 5 Reasons the PlayStation 4 Will Be a Must Own Console for Gamers*

Sorry.. I'm more of a hardware guy and certaintly not a software guy. Cant decipher sdk.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: 5 Reasons the PlayStation 4 Will Be a Must Own Console for Gamers*



anirbandd said:


> Sorry.. I'm more of a hardware guy and certaintly not a software guy. Cant decipher sdk.



I'm a software guy and man i'm telling you, unless you're a first hand technically sound game developer/system programmer , working in AAA studios or even 
a respectable indie developer with tons of first hand experience, there's no way you can tell the differences between PS3 and mantle sdk and tell which one is deeper and which one is not... and that too, by just looking at them 

Besides, PS3 sdk's along with Mantle are proprietary. There's no way a common man can obtain the sdk's along with the documentation detailing their working.
Unless, you have some relatives working internally with Sony or AMD. 

There are some lightweight homebrew sdk's available for developing homebrew applications. But they won't give you any detailed insight to the topic at hand.
Don't be intimidated mate. These things are not that easy to decipher, even for the elite developers. 

*25 Games That Will Push Graphical Boundaries In 2014*

Great list. Good to see some indie names making it in there.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: 5 Reasons the PlayStation 4 Will Be a Must Own Console for Gamers*



vickybat said:


> I'm a software guy and man i'm telling you, unless you're a first hand technically sound game developer/system programmer , working in AAA studios or even
> a respectable indie developer with tons of first hand experience, there's no way you can tell the differences between PS3 and mantle sdk and tell which one is deeper and which one is not... and that too, by just looking at them
> 
> Besides, PS3 sdk's along with Mantle are proprietary. There's no way a common man can obtain the sdk's along with the documentation detailing their working.
> ...



Oh.. Then... How.. 

Well ok.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 20, 2014)

The suggestion of understanding API was like looking at the Processor and get the inside architecture of it, no matter how many billion transistors it has..


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2014)

*Microsoft On 1st Party Studios: Naughty Dog Is "A Special Studio", "They Are Unique"*

So true. 

*PS4 Exclusive InFAMOUS: Second Son Boasts Press Praise With New Trailer and Awesome Graphics*

The game looks incredible.

*More Fantastic Driveclub 1080p Footage Emerges; Shows Beautiful Visuals And Lots of Racing*


----------



## Gollum (Jan 23, 2014)

Can't wait to get my precious PS4


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2014)

*EXCLUSIVE: Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition PS4/XONE Framerates Revealed*

PS4 version runs at 1080p and 60 fps.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 23, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Can't wait to get my precious PS4



your "precious".. hehehe


----------



## Gollum (Jan 23, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> your "precious".. hehehe



you will be all jelly when I post pictures and a review here


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2014)

*Six Awesome PS4 Games Coming Within Two Months*

Awesome list. Something for everyone.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 25, 2014)

woohoo... infamous in march. i wonder when driveclub will come.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2014)

*Sony will unveil its “slimmest” Playstation ever on Jan. 30th*

Wonder what this could be ??


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2014)

Gollum said:


> woohoo... infamous in march. i wonder when driveclub will come.



Gollum you lucky ba****d. :beer:


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 25, 2014)

vickybat said:


> *Sony will unveil its “slimmest” Playstation ever on Jan. 30th*
> 
> Wonder what this could be ??


i think its ps vita slim or something...

or maybe a ps3 super-super slim...like a ps2 slim but a bit bigger?


----------



## Gollum (Jan 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Gollum you lucky ba****d. :beer:



I waiting for my friend to come from gulf with my ps4, he's already purchased it with Knack *t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT1vg-CJZatWOQQpVj3ipLbPo9zXRDAGBdyoY7QTddktMjK6WMD3Q


Spoiler



Hard earned money bro





vickybat said:


> *Sony will unveil its “slimmest” Playstation ever on Jan. 30th*
> 
> Wonder what this could be ??



he's talking about vita slim which is alreaqdy released
also the vuta tv is announced too which dows not have a screen and can be used with a dualshock controller

this might be a slim ps3 as they have no other playstation device to make smaller.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I waiting for my friend to come from gulf with my ps4, he's already purchased it with Knack *t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT1vg-CJZatWOQQpVj3ipLbPo9zXRDAGBdyoY7QTddktMjK6WMD3Q
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Yeah. Thats what makes it sweet.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 26, 2014)

*Sony Gearing Up For A Big VITA Re-Launch, New Games And #JRPGVITA Announcement Expected*


----------



## vickybat (Jan 29, 2014)

*PS1/PS2 games heading to PlayStation 4*

Fantastic move by Sony. Those are two glorious consoles of the PlayStation family ever, with countless memories.
Sony is nailing things one after the other. It seems unstoppable.

*The Games:*



Spoiler



*The Order: 1886 Gets Some Impressive New Screenshots*

Impressive!!!!

*Kojima shares images of MGSV: Ground Zeroes on PS4, Deja Vu mission*

*Kojima Productions Testing Metal Gear Solid V With Sony’s Head Mounted Display; Shows Box Prototypes*

Awesome. This game is going to explore every nook and corners of technology.

*PS4 Exclusive inFAMOUS: Second Son Gets Lots of New Info on Controls, Powers, Choices and Endings*

*Check Out PS4 Exclusive inFAMOUS: Second Son’s Spectacular Presentation and Demo From Taipei Game Show*


*Now some 60 fps indie fun !!!!!!!!*

*Galak-Z Targeting 60 fps on the PS4, Dev Explains Why They Don’t Have Anything Planned For Xbox One*


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: 5 Reasons the PlayStation 4 Will Be a Must Own Console for Gamers*

My gawd!!! Sony seems to be on an unstoppable roll!


----------



## Gollum (Jan 29, 2014)

*Infamous second SON*
[IMGG]*2.bp.blogspot.com/-cMZUS9S24vQ/T4COe24UVQI/AAAAAAAAAK0/_rhKcHTOIes/s1600/in%2Bawe%2Bface%2Bsparkly%2Beyes%2Bdrawing.png[/IMGG]


----------



## vickybat (Jan 30, 2014)

*Sony: Killzone Shadow Fall sold 2.1 Million Units*

Although this game wasn't as good as the previous Killzone titles, story and gameplay wise, the gorgeous visuals giving that next gen feel was enough to propel it to these heights.
Considering Guerrilla games are developing a new IP for PS4, the success of Killzone Shadowfall will definitely boost their morale and confidence to unprecedented levels.


*Outlast PS4 Runs At 60 fps, Developer Faced No CPU Thread Management Issues*

The critically acclaimed PC survival horror is now on PS4 and that too free for PlayStation Plus users.

*Flash Sale Starts Now: PS4, PS3 and PS Vita Games Up to 50% Off*

Wow, nice sale. Wonder if these will reflect in India.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 30, 2014)

vickybat said:


> *Sony: Killzone Shadow Fall sold 2.1 Million Units*
> 
> Although this game wasn't as good as the previous Killzone titles, story and gameplay wise, the gorgeous visuals giving that next gen feel was enough to propel it to these heights.
> Considering Guerrilla games are developing a new IP for PS4, the success of Killzone Shadowfall will definitely boost their morale and confidence to unprecedented levels.
> ...


i checked, not here


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 30, 2014)

@vickybat, where do you get all the info?
i too wanna be updated, thanks


----------



## vickybat (Jan 31, 2014)

^^ loyalty and interest. PlayStation is the platform where i began my gaming.
For information, the inter web is your best friend. 

*The Order: 1886 Described as “Sony’s First Naughty Dog Game,” Insider Says*

The order is starting to gain popularity. Particularly the visuals and polish.

*First PS4 Build of Everybody’s Gone to the Rapture “Up and Running”*

This one grabbed my attention quite a while back. Uses Cryengine 3 and promises promises much more interaction than "Dear Esther", a PC exclusive.
This one is exclusive to the PS4.

*Why Thief’s DualShock 4 Features Are Better Than Any Other Game We’ve Seen*

Interesting stuff.

*PlayStation Plus: February Preview*

Good list.



Gollum said:


> i checked, not here



Hmmm, just as i thought.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 31, 2014)

*Lords of the Fallen on PS4 Leads Bandai Namco’s 2014 Showcase*
[IMGG]*farm4.staticflickr.com/3789/12211234816_72402cf766_z.jpg[/IMGG]


> Thousands of years before the beginning of Lords of the Fallen, the people of the world fought and defeated their god, imprisoning him beneath the soil. In his last moments, he thrust his fingers upwards in an attempt to escape, leaving five unsettling mountains above as a reminder of his reign. But people have largely forgotten this legend, and eye the menacing rocks with indifference.
> This ancient conflict sets the stage for the dark fantasy in Lords of the Fallen, by CI Games. In it, players control Harkyn, a man of immense stature bearing strange markings across his face. As the fallen god’s power returns, Harkyn works against the demons that are rising again.
> Lords of the Fallen requires a patient and tactical state of mind to play, as Harkyn’s enemies — the Rhogar — can make quick work of the man. Players must study enemy behavior, move in and out of attack range carefully, and dodge often.
> Good timing is a foundation of play in Lords of the Fallen, though players will also explore devastated ruins for loot, and wield powerful, class-specific magic. Harkyn can take the role of the Warrior, Cleric, or Rogue, which affects his performance in combat and the types of spells he employs.



Another Nice PS4 Exclusive


----------



## vickybat (Jan 31, 2014)

^^ Nice, but its not a PS4 exclusive.

Lords of the Fallen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Its coming to both PS4 and Xbox One as well as PC.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 31, 2014)

its gonna suck on xbone


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2014)

*Sony on 'Driveclub' delay: 'No point in it coming out and half doing that job'*

This might prove to be a good decision on their part.

*List of Games Available for the PlayStation Now Beta Leaked*


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 1, 2014)

Ready to run-PS4 coming soon


----------



## Gollum (Feb 1, 2014)

D day tomorrow, OMG I can't wait or sleep


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2014)

Gollum said:


> D day tomorrow, OMG I can't wait or sleep



Congratulations galore brother. The games will be expensive. :O


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm always so jelly when I see "PS4" in internetz. Too bad it's freaking 40K here. And also games at 4K. (lol)


----------



## vijju6091 (Feb 1, 2014)

Gollum said:


> D day tomorrow, OMG I can't wait or sleep



Congrates 
 bro...:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 2, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm always so jelly when I see "PS4" in internetz. Too bad it's freaking 40K here. And also games at 4K. (lol)


lelz same here


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: 5 Reasons the PlayStation 4 Will Be a Must Own Console for Gamers*

I dont think we'll be seeing gollum much, now that his new "wife" is with him.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 2, 2014)

PS4 is here
[IMGG]*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13460&d=1391346675[/IMGG]
photos later 
View attachment 13460


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: 5 Reasons the PlayStation 4 Will Be a Must Own Console for Gamers*

Use img tags... 

Which other games did you get??


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2014)

Finally we have an owner.

Hoping that news spamming will end in every thread and concentration will be more on the console and games.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2014)

ico said:


> Finally we have an owner.
> 
> Hoping that news spamming will end in every thread and concentration will be more on the console and games.



For me the news aint spamming. Vickybat is doing a very nice work... Scouring the net and giving the links so that we dont have to.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 2, 2014)

*Re: 5 Reasons the PlayStation 4 Will Be a Must Own Console for Gamers*



anirbandd said:


> Use img tags...
> 
> Which other games did you get??



Only knack right now. WIll download a free game called warframe ninjas


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> For me the news aint spamming. Vickybat is doing a very nice work... Scouring the net and giving the links so that we dont have to.


True. Posting news is the only thing which happens in the console forum. Console gamers aren't around here.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 2, 2014)

ico said:


> True. Posting news is the only thing which happens in the console forum. Console gamers aren't around here.



that's because console gamers game more and chat less. PC gamers play even more.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2014)

ico said:


> True. Posting news is the only thing which happens in the console forum. Console gamers aren't around here.



Explain why you mentioned spamming?? ???


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2014)

Gollum said:


> that's because console gamers game more and chat less. PC gamers play even more.



LulZzz


----------



## Gollum (Feb 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> LulZzz



i will post a review of knack when i get time to play it.


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Explain why you mentioned spamming?? ???


because this section is more like "Console News" rather than "Console Gaming/Discussion". We need posts by people on how the games are and what their experience is in their own voice, not _only_ how much copies X game sold or what the other people are saying about it. Both sets of posts are needed, but currently the latter outweighs the real content which is nowhere to exist. This isn't a thriving section with only 3 threads having posts. Got the point?


----------



## snap (Feb 2, 2014)

yep the console players don't interact much regarding games here, they are not involved much just play when they get the time i think


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2014)

ico said:


> because this section is more like "Console News" rather than "Console Gaming/Discussion". We need posts by people on how the games are and what their experience is in their own voice, not _only_ how much copies X game sold or what the other people are saying about it. Both sets of posts are needed, but currently the latter outweighs the real content which is nowhere to exist. This isn't a thriving section with only 3 threads having posts. Got the point?



Well  that contradicts your first point.. If the console hasent yet broken into indian living rooms how can one expect experiences and reviews?? Till the console reaches the average indian homes, or atleast vickybat's living room, we will continue to see news posts. 

I still dont see where spamming comes in.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 2, 2014)

@gollum congrats dude 
pls post pics


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Well  that contradicts your first point.. If the console hasent yet broken into indian living rooms how can one expect experiences and reviews?? Till the console reaches the average indian homes, or atleast vickybat's living room, we will continue to see news posts.
> 
> I still dont see where spamming comes in.


It doesn't contradict anything. What I said is crystal clear. Threads are for discussions - should have a fair bit of everything. Not solely newsfeeds.  I'm not even pinpointing or taking names, lol, you're doing it.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 2, 2014)

PS4 baby!
*i.imgur.com/lLN3exB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/chzVzEV.jpg
Plz ignore crap behind
*i.imgur.com/76T0XRY.jpg
Accessories that you get in the box
*i.imgur.com/9KKlt8V.png
Bundles game
*i.imgur.com/5Cu4P3X.jpg
Controller
*i.imgur.com/2yQouTa.jpg
And when it does its magic
*i.imgur.com/389e3ql.jpg
Initial Update - [on dell s220l something very commonly suggested monitor]
*i.imgur.com/YVAZgOU.jpg
Chief guest, Asuka chan on top of PS4 and in the background PS3 and peasant desktop
*i.imgur.com/MA0XCaN.jpg


----------



## snap (Feb 2, 2014)

woo congratz  needs video, and peasant desktop? where is commander


----------



## Gollum (Feb 2, 2014)

snap said:


> woo congratz  needs video, and peasant desktop? where is commander



under Asuka chan


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2014)

ico said:


> It doesn't contradict anything. What I said is crystal clear. Threads are for discussions - should have a fair bit of everything. Not solely newsfeeds.  I'm not even pinpointing or taking names, lol, you're doing it.



What you said was that it was spamming. It was not, IMO.

And yes, vickybat did a good job of keeping us updated and I'm praising his work. Lolol. Anything wrong in that?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 3, 2014)

*@Gollum*

Wow, many congrats to you man. You kind of made this thread alive.

Of-course that's hard earned money,which is well spent imo.


----------



## snap (Feb 3, 2014)

yeah get the exclusives and post your view


----------



## vickybat (Feb 3, 2014)

ico said:


> It doesn't contradict anything. What I said is crystal clear. Threads are for discussions - should have a fair bit of everything. Not solely newsfeeds.  I'm not even pinpointing or taking names, lol, you're doing it.



Ico, any specific reason for removing the console threads from sticky status? 
The console gaming segment should have sticky threads so that its easier for interested users, checking them from time to time, without the need to bump them.
I don't see any valid point on this decision.

We need a better explanation on this action.


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> What you said was that it was *spamming*. It was not, IMO.
> 
> And yes, vickybat did a good job of keeping us updated and I'm praising his work. Lolol. Anything wrong in that?


You surely interpreted it the way I didn't mean.



vickybat said:


> Ico, any specific reason for removing the console threads from sticky status?
> The console gaming segment should have sticky threads so that its easier for interested users, checking them from time to time, without the need to bump them.
> I don't see any valid point on this decision.
> 
> We need a better explanation on this action.


Only three active threads. They're bound to stay on top whether they are sticky or not.


----------



## vijju6091 (Feb 3, 2014)

^^Lol , I think PS4 deserves a sticky thread..


----------



## abhidev (Feb 3, 2014)

congos @Gollum ...cost and from where?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 3, 2014)

ico said:


> Only three active threads. They're bound to stay on top whether they are sticky or not.



That is not at all a valid reason for the action taken, imo. Not at all a proper justification.
Threads are active now, might not remain in the future. Why to unnecessarily take the trouble to search and bump them?

The consoles are here to stay for the next 5 years+ and cater to the current generation. You have a whole dedicated section regarding consoles, in the forum.
No point in taking them out. Same pattern exists in a lot other forums.

Yes, individual game threads should be left as it is, as constantly, something new comes up from time to time. But the consoles themselves are going to stay the same.
And so are the discussions.

So i request you to please restore the sticky status to the respective threads. 

*@all_TDF_members*

*Guys, do you want the console threads to be sticky or not?*


----------



## Gollum (Feb 3, 2014)

abhidev said:


> congos @Gollum ...cost and from where?



30k from Abu Dhabi



vickybat said:


> That is not at all a valid reason for the action taken, imo. Not at all a proper justification.
> Threads are active now, might not remain in the future. Why to unnecessarily take the trouble to search and bump them?
> 
> The consoles are here to stay for the next 5 years+ and cater to the current generation. You have a whole dedicated section regarding consoles, in the forum.
> ...



Everything was okay before ICO came. we need a moderator that knows something about consoles. PC lovers will always be biased towards consoles


----------



## abhidev (Feb 3, 2014)

Gollum said:


> 30k from Abu Dhabi



You had to pay any charges at the airport?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 3, 2014)

abhidev said:


> You had to pay any charges at the airport?



no, my friend put the box in his luggage filled with clothes and just came through. so zero charges.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 3, 2014)

Gollum said:


> no, my friend put the box in his luggage filled with clothes and just came through. so zero charges.



Awesome!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2014)

ico said:


> You surely interpreted it the way I didn't mean.
> 
> *Then try and put it in a way it sounds like something you are trying to mean.*
> 
> ...



My replies in *bold*.



vickybat said:


> *@all_TDF_members*
> 
> *Guys, do you want the console threads to be sticky or not?*





action taken is not justifiable.



Gollum said:


> no, my friend put the box in his luggage filled with clothes and just came through. so zero charges.



it didnt show up in the xray scanners?? :O


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 3, 2014)

Man, I'm ultra jelly. But Knack? That isn't how you show the badarsery of PS4. Actually, Infamous Second Son is the only one now until DriveClub and The Order which looks great.

Congratulations, Gollum.


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2014)

@anirbandd

I've made my point very clear not in one post, but many posts.


Gollum said:


> Everything was okay before ICO came. we need a moderator that knows something about consoles. PC lovers will always be biased towards consoles


Neither biased, nor a PC lover. I'm the one who created this section again after it was scraped and merged back because of lack of proper activity.

Also thinking of locking/unsticking that Backlog thread in the PC section. Every game discussion is going into it, not in the right place. This happened earlier as well.

For these threads to be sticky, start posting about the console games you play. Increase the activity first in this forum. Break away from one or two mega threads and _start_ discussing more about games rather than news. There should be a healthy discussion on everything. Once the section thrives, sticky threads will be back. This isn't something permanent anyway!

Much ado about nothing. Duh!


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2014)

+1 to block/unstick that backlog progress section in PC games thread. People over there are just posting anything and everything, replying to previous posts and asking "How is this game? / Can I run it? " etcetc.

Also, what I think* Ico* is asking you guys to do is, to discuss about the game specific content, like people 4 do when they play a certain game and talk about it in depth. They dont talk about how many copies sold or did it break any records. 

*For eg*. when we are in Dota 2 thread, we arent discussing about how and why Dota 2 is better than HoN or LoL or Starcraft 2 ... We are discussing our matches we played together , how one can play a certain hero better, etc. Just an example.

I'm not biased to any side but whenever I visit Console section, I find it .. well dull and boring. Only *Gollum* keeps it alive by sharing his gaming progress, screenshots and all. Just like he was doing in GTA V thread (in PC section). Even though I dont own a PS3/4, I still used to visit every post made by him in that thread just because of content he shared.

So.. thats just my opinion. Hope I didnt post anything wrong meanwhile


----------



## heidi2521 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ico does have a point. This is more circlejerking about games and sales data than discussion about the games you are playing and what you think about it. 

I guess if the Paywall Twins had any games worth talking about we would see more discussion here.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2014)

Well thats the thing until the console enters the living rooms f our FMs and people start buying the games and playing them we will see majorly news updates... Apart from gollum, that lucky ba***rd.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 3, 2014)

ico said:


> Neither biased, nor a PC lover. I'm the one who created this section again after it was scraped and merged back because of lack of proper activity.
> 
> Also thinking of locking/unsticking that Backlog thread in the PC section. Every game discussion is going into it, not in the right place. This happened earlier as well.
> 
> ...



No offense, but it does not really matter who started this section in the first place.
The forum does not belong to a single person (moderator, super moderator, admins alike), but everybody.

You cannot dictate people what to do and what not to, unless the forum rules are broken, or the person gets innate negative 
feedback from members for questionable actions. You still don't have a single valid reason, that's even remotely believable.
I know its no big deal, but then nothing is. One day, you'll just unstick all threads and cite "They are all active so no need".
This way, the forum is going to lose active members, not gain more.

There is no question here of breaking away from a certain trend and embracing another.
News were posted before and will be posted again. Talk about people, posting views about their actual experience, that is always welcome.

Unstickying the threads does not solve any purpose. It was plain unnecessary.
Honestly, actions like this does not stamp authority, but are extremely lowly and childish.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2014)

vickybat said:


> No offense, but it does not really matter who started this section in the first place.
> The forum does not belong to a single person (moderator, super moderator, admins alike), but everybody.
> 
> You cannot dictate people what to do and what not to, unless the forum rules are broken, or the person gets innate negative
> ...



Very well put.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 4, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Man, I'm ultra jelly. But Knack? That isn't how you show the badarsery of PS4. Actually, Infamous Second Son is the only one now until DriveClub and The Order which looks great.
> 
> Congratulations, Gollum.


that was the last piece there. they were out of stock till 21jan. got the stock on 22 and were sold out the same day. my friend made it just in time to get the console.
i can live with no game at all. knack is a bonus.
i was looking for killzone bundle.

i could not even open my ps4 yesterday because of fatigue from sunday and workload on monday. hopefully i get time to play or update or do something on my ps4 and play rocksmith on 3 today.


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2014)

vickybat said:


> No offense, but it does not really matter who started this section in the first place.
> The forum does not belong to a single person (moderator, super moderator, admins alike), but everybody.
> 
> You cannot dictate people what to do and what not to, unless the forum rules are broken, or the person gets innate negative
> ...


I'm not dictating anything and would like you to carry on with the discussion.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 4, 2014)

more pictures of hardware
power and eject are touch buttons. I had no idea they were there. I started the console as I normally do with the ps3 [press the PS button]
*i.imgur.com/pggcoJV.jpg

I have not connected my speakers to the dell s200L so I am using all audio out from the controller and the sound is great with my sennheiser earphones.
A very nice addition, free BT headset !!!
*i.imgur.com/JIACohz.jpg

Lower surface ofthe controller is very smooth
*i.imgur.com/umyFpq2.jpg


Headset
it has an on off button...which is cool
*i.imgur.com/DZPzqoF.jpg
Tiny ps logo
*i.imgur.com/SFI66T5.jpg
hole on top ?wtf?
*i.imgur.com/7bkkOCi.jpg

Application screenshots straight from the share button
This is how you close an application
*i.imgur.com/GwHT0jV.jpg

Sound settings - I forgot there was a share button on the controller 
*i.imgur.com/2F526yt.jpg

Update/notification area - similar to psvita
*i.imgur.com/G7mZOze.jpg

TDF on PS4
*i.imgur.com/hfYcjMh.jpg

Cute playroom
*i.imgur.com/paAIzbj.jpg

Knack
*i.imgur.com/kFpNmIt.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## snap (Feb 4, 2014)

noice!


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2014)

Sound output from controller was a genius idea!!


----------



## Gollum (Feb 5, 2014)

this option was there in xbox360 controller but the jack was small.
it was also there in nes


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 5, 2014)

knack actually looks good..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

Gollum said:


> this option was there in xbox360 controller but the jack was small.
> it was also there in nes



Ohhh.. Never used any of those. 

Ps for life!!


----------



## Gollum (Feb 7, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> knack actually looks good..


Initial stages are crap
Later on it gets better


anirbandd said:


> Ohhh.. Never used any of those.
> 
> Ps for life!!


I have the x360 controller which I use for PC.
It works well but is heavy and big and not the ideal one IMO.  I like its triggers cause they are like triggers of a gun.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 8, 2014)

Just wanted to share another Knack screenshot
[IMGG]*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t31/1800107_10203086332940048_1823536830_o.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Initial stages are crap
> Later on it gets better
> 
> I have the x360 controller which I use for PC.
> It works well but is heavy and big and not the ideal one IMO.  I like its triggers cause they are like triggers of a gun.



I use the playstation controller with an emulator... Motion joy.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Just wanted to share another Knack screenshot
> *fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t31/1800107_10203086332940048_1823536830_o.jpg



Oi.. 

Use img tags.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 12, 2014)

INFAMOUS SECOND SON B7TCH3S
[IMGG]*farm4.staticflickr.com/3758/8906353277_4b5ed7cab7_o.jpg[/IMGG]
[IMGG]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7420/8906973810_0984d65d94_o.jpg[/IMGG]
[IMGG]*farm3.staticflickr.com/2888/9551384984_7971b19589_o.jpg[/IMGG]


Oooooooooooo See i'm sparkly!
[IMGG]*farm4.staticflickr.com/3712/12470963293_8854d68df5_o.jpg[/IMGG]


Fug Yeah!
[IMGG]*farm4.staticflickr.com/3714/9551384876_d6f98f2918_o.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## Gollum (Feb 14, 2014)

I will just leave this here for the PC zamindars
[YOUTUBE]a3Qq6b19xO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2014)

Holy cow!!

Pc is in for some flames!!


----------



## Gollum (Feb 17, 2014)

*Evolve *PS4 exclusive from the makers of Left4Dead

COOOOOOOOOOL
[YOUTUBE]noyjxCsxP5M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2014)

^^ No that isn't an exclusive, but a multiplatform. Its coming to PC too.

Evolve (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Btw, this definitely shows the power of PS4:

*Real gameplay video of "The Order 1886" :*

[YOUTUBE]IhuubcZUMr0[/YOUTUBE]

Can't believe how ready at dawn managed to do this. One cannot distinguish between a cut scene and real live gameplay now. 
The transitions are mind bending. The CGI trailer that people thought was shown at last years E3, wasn't CGI. Atleast after watching this gameplay video its quite clear.
Ready at dawn has really done impressive work.

The game runs at 1080p, with a 21:9 format, much different from the conventional 16:9 that we're used to. According to the developers, the former ratio was better suited considering the game's near cinematic flow. Can't believe a studio who has been developing games for handhelds(psp), could churn out a game of this magnitude.
PS4 is a beast, and after this footage, there's no doubt about it. Sony's first party studios are indeed a big asset for the company.

Also take a look at the new PLEDGE TRAILER:

[YOUTUBE]e_p_TFtrqlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 25, 2014)

Man.. I see this thread and i get depressed. 

I hope gollum plays all these and goes bankrupt.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Man.. I see this thread and i get depressed.
> 
> I hope gollum plays all these and goes bankrupt.



arey bhedu, I am already kangall
I have a PS4 and no money to buy any new game lol


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 25, 2014)

Rofl !!


----------



## Gollum (Feb 26, 2014)

I am really tempted to buy assassin's creed Freedom cry as its a standalone PSN game for ps4 and costs INR900 on PSN
[IMGG]*store.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com/store/api/chihiro/00_09_000/container/IN/en/19/EP0001-CUSA00435_00-ACBFDLCSPSA00001/nsx/8193/1080655482[/IMGG]


*Information:*
Standalone Edition of Assassin

*PSN Store:*
*store.sonyentertainmentnetwork.com...-cry/cid=EP0001-CUSA00435_00-ACBFDLCSPSA00001

*Youtube:*
[YOUTUBE]bAf2EFILmeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 26, 2014)

Yessssss... Buy it. Go bankrupt.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 26, 2014)

I have to wait till payday


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 26, 2014)

Noooo.. Buy it Now! 

Go bankrupt!!


----------



## Gollum (Feb 26, 2014)

Updated my signature after looking at yours.


----------



## funskar (Feb 26, 2014)

Gollum said:


> arey bhedu, I am already kangall
> I have a PS4 and no money to buy any new game lol



Sell ps3,vita n save urself from bankruptcy n buy games for ps4


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 26, 2014)

funskar said:


> Sell ps3,vita n save urself from bankruptcy n buy games for ps4



Yeah.. Sell that ps3. Aand I'll  find you and I'll kill you. 

Gta5...


----------



## funskar (Feb 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Yeah.. Sell that ps3. Aand I'll  find you and I'll kill you.
> 
> Gta5...



Why ?


----------



## Gollum (Feb 27, 2014)

funskar said:


> Sell ps3,vita n save urself from bankruptcy n buy games for ps4



you must be joking, there are so many new ps3 games that are coming out and so many more that i have yet to play or complete. It would be really stupid  to sell the ps3.

@anirband
i transfer all cash into the bank as soon as i get some so anyone who kills me will not get anything and i always use passive mode so those who kill me will pay for my hospital bills.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh.. I'd kill you in real life. 

GTA v is another matter.


----------



## funskar (Feb 27, 2014)

Gollum said:


> you must be joking, there are so many new ps3 games that are coming out and so many more that i have yet to play or complete. It would be really stupid  to sell the



FIrst Decide ..
Ps3 or ps4 which games you gonna complete first
Between i m saving for ps4 ,, can't control more after second son gameplay video

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> Oh.. I'd kill you in real life.
> 
> GTA v is another matter.



Between Mobster's daughter want to sue rockstar for copying his life story in gta V


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 27, 2014)

funskar said:


> FIrst Decide ..
> Ps3 or ps4 which games you gonna complete first
> *Between *i m saving for ps4 ,, can't control more after second son gameplay video
> 
> ...



Is there a person named "Between" here whom you are refering to?? Or is it your abbrevation for BTW??


----------



## Gollum (Feb 27, 2014)

funskar said:


> FIrst Decide ..
> Ps3 or ps4 which games you gonna complete first
> Between i m saving for ps4 ,, can't control more after second son gameplay video
> 
> ...



Well, rocksmith2014 PS3 is a never ending game so I can't finish it.
I am still halfway through TLOU and the DLC is already out
I want to buy infamous second son - again no money
I also want to by a 42" TV but damn it again I have no maneyyy


@anirband
You can't kill me as I am in mordor living in the shadows and I have my precious with me, so basically you can't see me 
plus I've go big muscles IRL, so skinny guys don't take panga with me. One more good thing that comes when you hit the gym
[IMGG]*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9f/John_Cena_-_You_Can't_See_Me.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 27, 2014)

Just coz i love games dosent mean im a skinny ass guy. I workout regularly too. 

I'll still find you and kill you. Precious my a$$.


----------



## gautam_07 (Mar 6, 2014)

games are so cheap now i forgot about buying ps4 already xD
i heard the game discs were going to be manufactured here in india as per the news..... but its rather overpriced .
4k 4.5k for games? seriously? wtf re!


----------



## Gollum (Mar 7, 2014)

gautam_07 said:


> games are so cheap now i forgot about buying ps4 already xD
> i heard the game discs were going to be manufactured here in india as per the news..... but its rather overpriced .
> 4k 4.5k for games? seriously? wtf re!



for most new ps4 games the cost is 4k even on PSN. But for PS3 the games are quite cheap on PSN as compared to retail DISC.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 12, 2014)

So Infamous Second Son comes on 21 March - I'm so excited.


----------



## snap (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## snap (Mar 16, 2014)

All Games Beta: Infamous: Second Son Gameplay Screenshots

damn exclusives!


----------



## Gollum (Mar 16, 2014)

snap said:


> All Games Beta: Infamous: Second Son Gameplay Screenshots
> 
> damn exclusives!



*static.memrise.com/uploads/discuss/1903535000121127204751.png
*3.bp.blogspot.com/-6EtMXB7mh5Q/T_FAUUvrbHI/AAAAAAAAAEw/cri-0Xv1nO8/s1600/you-jelly.jpg


Spoiler



*i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/567/181/d6f.jpg


----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2014)

GDC: Sony Reveals Project Morpheus PlayStation 4 VR Headset - IGN


----------



## Gollum (Mar 21, 2014)

So I went to buy infamous second son today and the guy only had the limited edition selling for 4.5k. I said balls to you and came back.
I'm gonna get the regular edition.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 21, 2014)

What's the diff anyway?

Extra content?


----------



## Gollum (Mar 22, 2014)

yeah extra bulshit content

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/eg4MePX.jpg

O Yeah! 1080p HD gaming+PS Vita remote play is awesome!
*i.imgur.com/QYaF62z.jpg
*i.imgur.com/TviFGXi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/lDQ822p.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kIHXhfd.jpg

Full HD links to photos
*i.imgur.com/QYaF62z.jpg
*i.imgur.com/TviFGXi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/lDQ822p.jpg
*i.imgur.com/kIHXhfd.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Remote play with PSVITA
*i.imgur.com/3jdcYtp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5sP8CIm.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SWNdD5g.jpg


----------



## funskar (Mar 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> yeah extra bulshit content



Second son ..
I think i should cancel my home theatre buy n save more n get ps4


----------



## snap (Mar 26, 2014)

PS4 rumoured to be getting PS1 & PS2 game compatibility again. Native 1080p for "select titles" | PS4 Games | Official PlayStation Magazine


----------



## Gollum (Mar 26, 2014)

snap said:


> PS4 rumoured to be getting PS1 & PS2 game compatibility again. Native 1080p for "select titles" | PS4 Games | Official PlayStation Magazine



It might be the HD remastered versions like the ones that were released for PS3.
Many people have a huge backlog of games that they wanted to play but now dont have the console to play.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2014)

*PS4 reaches 7 million worldwide as Infamous : Second Son sells a million at launch*

That's fast.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 31, 2014)

vickybat said:


> *PS4 reaches 7 million worldwide as Infamous : Second Son sells a million at launch*
> 
> That's fast.



The game is fantastic and the hype sells it more.


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 4, 2014)

Any idea about the availability of PS4 again in the markets?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 4, 2014)

shwetanshu said:


> Any idea about the availability of PS4 again in the markets?



it is available in sony showrooms


----------



## funskar (Apr 5, 2014)

Gollum said:


> it is available in sony showrooms



No stock re

Tells to wait till 15th april


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 5, 2014)

funskar said:


> No stock re
> 
> Tells to wait till 15th april



10th In bangalore, end of april on flipkart and snapdeal doesnt reply. Croma says give advance payment and we will have it within a week. Waiting for Sony and Flipkart only as of now.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 5, 2014)

shwetanshu said:


> 10th In bangalore, end of april on flipkart and snapdeal doesnt reply. Croma says give advance payment and we will have it within a week. Waiting for Sony and Flipkart only as of now.


go to sony world indiranagar


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 5, 2014)

Gollum said:


> go to sony world indiranagar


snapdeal started preorder for it. 25th april. 

Sony world indiranagar are the ones that said 10th april, kormangala one said end of this month, ezone kormangala is taking prebooking for an amount for end of this month. Croma kormanagala is saying 10th april. In any case it should be available in this month. But flying to delhi on 17th and returning on 5th 

didnt go to reliance and girias. dont trust them. and uniltet is **** always. tomorrow might do a bike ride to mysore to check there though


----------



## Gollum (Apr 5, 2014)

shwetanshu said:


> snapdeal started preorder for it. 25th april.
> 
> Sony world indiranagar are the ones that said 10th april, kormangala one said end of this month, ezone kormangala is taking prebooking for an amount for end of this month. Croma kormanagala is saying 10th april. In any case it should be available in this month. But flying to delhi on 17th and returning on 5th
> 
> didnt go to reliance and girias. dont trust them. and uniltet is **** always. tomorrow might do a bike ride to mysore to check there though



go to landmark in Forum Mall kormangala. They have it.


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 6, 2014)

thanks!!!

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> go to landmark in Forum Mall kormangala. They have it.


not even there and no word on availability as of now. Might just preorder on snapdeal, if flipkart doesnt open up or sony stores dont get it on 11th april.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 6, 2014)

shwetanshu said:


> thanks!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



what about glasgow computers, Brigade Road.
Or the Game Shop in SP road?
*card.psnprofiles.com/1/niku4186.png


----------



## snap (Apr 9, 2014)

Playstation 4: Modder enables Mouse and Keyboard support · Wololo.net


----------



## Gollum (Apr 9, 2014)

snap said:


> Playstation 4: Modder enables Mouse and Keyboard support · Wololo.net



Its there already
And you can use it with the upcoming Final Fantasy for the PS4


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 12, 2014)

Gollum said:


> what about glasgow computers, Brigade Road.
> Or the Game Shop in SP road?



too much effort to go there plus on weekends that place is ****. Anyways Sony Center Indiranagar confirmed it will be here on 25th April and they are taking preorders. Will most prolly be ordering from Snapdeal. Flipkart has been completely useless in this regard. Not confirming anything at there end.


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 22, 2014)

Planning to get 600VA UPS for PS4 and TV. Should be enough, right? TV is old panasonic LCD


----------



## Gollum (Apr 22, 2014)

shwetanshu said:


> Planning to get 600VA UPS for PS4 and TV. Should be enough, right? TV is old panasonic LCD



I use APC 600VA with my PC and PS4 connected. But I normally have a sonyD8, ps4, asus router and dell s2204l monitor connected when running the ps4


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 22, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]


----------



## Gollum (May 9, 2014)

Just updating my ps4 to 1.7OFW
*i.imgur.com/tdxUgre.jpg


----------



## Gollum (May 28, 2014)

I am really loving the USB copy feature.
I can copy some awesome game play moments with it.
Waiting for more updates.


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2014)

you mean videos? in which format? mp4 i guess??

PS: that is a ghetto setup, not meaning any disrespect or offence. its just damn dirty.


----------



## Gollum (May 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> you mean videos? in which format? mp4 i guess??
> 
> PS: that is a ghetto setup, not meaning any disrespect or offence. its just damn dirty.



It keeps changing. I've got no place to keep stuff.

Video formati is mp4, 720p aac audio stereo.
screenshots are 1080p


----------



## vickybat (Nov 29, 2014)

*PlayStation 4 Sales Top 15M Worldwide, Over 50M Games Sold at Retail*

*PS4’s 15M sales is historically significant*

That's a record breaking figure. A $299 SKU along with project morpheus are on cards too.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 29, 2014)

vickybat said:


> *PlayStation 4 Sales Top 15M Worldwide, Over 50M Games Sold at Retail*
> 
> *PS4’s 15M sales is historically significant*
> 
> That's a record breaking figure. A $299 SKU along with project morpheus are on cards too.



awesome it is, yes we buy and keep it at a corner to feel satisfied of at last being able to have a console with no money to buy games


----------



## $hadow (Nov 29, 2014)

Man if the games cost a little less it would have been an excellent buy but still we can't complain.You got what you pay for but yeah it is bit more when you compare it with other countries.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2014)

*David Jaffe Teases New God of War Game, Hilariously Trolls Everyone*

The original creator is back !


----------



## Tenida (Dec 1, 2014)

Gollum said:


> awesome it is, yes we buy and keep it at a corner to feel satisfied of at last being able to have a console with no money to buy games


Same situation for me lol. I got the console accidentally and able to buy one game only.


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guys, I have been inactive on this forum for too long 

I'm back and I have got a PS4 !!


----------



## Gollum (Jan 6, 2015)

digit1191 said:


> Hi guys, I have been inactive on this forum for too long
> 
> I'm back and I have got a PS4 !!



Congrats, Welcome to the Club

now update your signature.


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 7, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Congrats, Welcome to the Club
> 
> now update your signature.



haha. updated. Add me!


----------



## snap (Mar 24, 2015)

Bloodborne released, PS4 getting some good exclusives now.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 25, 2015)

snap said:


> Bloodborne released, PS4 getting some good exclusives now.



no money to buy


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 25, 2015)

snap said:


> Bloodborne released, *PS4 getting some good exclusives now*.



this was expected. PS exclusives have always owned xbox.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2015)

This is always on the cards to happen in terms of exclusive titles.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> This is always on the cards to happen in terms of exclusive *tittles*.



i read that as titt**s

what is happenign


----------



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> i read that as titt**s
> 
> what is happenign



Damm this auto correct


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 26, 2015)

vickybat said:


> *PS4 reaches 7 million worldwide as Infamous : Second Son sells a million at launch*
> 
> That's fast.



seven million ps4's in how much time?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 26, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> seven million ps4's in how much time?



Mate that's a very old post of mine. Ps4 sales top 20 million units worldwide currently. 

PS4 sales top 20.2 million units worldwide | Polygon


----------



## Gollum (Mar 27, 2015)

vickybat said:


> Mate that's a very old post of mine. Ps4 sales top 20 million units worldwide currently.
> 
> PS4 sales top 20.2 million units worldwide | Polygon



Damn, I must buy one more 
Please gimme moni


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

vickybat said:


> Mate that's a very old post of mine. Ps4 sales top 20 million units worldwide currently.
> 
> PS4 sales top 20.2 million units worldwide | Polygon



Wonder where Xbox one standing as of now.


----------



## mohit9206 (Mar 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Wonder where Xbox one standing as of now.


Around 11 million last i heard.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 27, 2015)

vickybat said:


> Mate that's a very old post of mine. Ps4 sales top 20 million units worldwide currently.
> 
> PS4 sales top 20.2 million units worldwide | Polygon



what's the best buy price ?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> Around 11 million last i heard.



So that means it is catching up.


----------



## armada_red (Jun 17, 2015)

Any idea where can I get a carrying case for ps4? I travel sometimes and need a carrying case to keep my ps4 protected.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 17, 2015)

armada_red said:


> Any idea where can I get a carrying case for ps4? I travel sometimes and need a carrying case to keep my ps4 protected.



I havent seen any.
ps4 is not made for travelling and is quite heavy


----------



## armada_red (Jun 21, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I havent seen any.
> ps4 is not made for travelling and is quite heavy


I have seen few of them on Amazon US.  Couldn't find anywhere online here except for Ebay but I can't trust that product. Was looking for other options or else I'll ask someone from US to get me one. Thanks for your help though  


Gollum said:


> I havent seen any.
> ps4 is not made for travelling and is quite heavy


----------



## hitman4 (Jun 22, 2015)

If i buy ps4 from canada do i need voltage coverter?
Also is the ps4 region locked ?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2015)

region lock only for DVD movies.
not games
no need for converter as it's 110-220v compatible but do check specs. I may be wrong and just one person on the internet


----------



## hitman4 (Jun 22, 2015)

Gollum said:


> region lock only for DVD movies.
> not games
> no need for converter as it's 110-220v compatible but do check specs. I may be wrong and just one person on the internet



thanks 4 reply buddy.
Since I see you own both ps3 and ps4 pls give a piece of advice .
currently ps3 is of INR 12,000 [CA$ 220] and ps4 is of INR 24000 [CA$ 450]
so is ps4 worth twice the price of ps3 ?
Which 1 should i buy?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 23, 2015)

hitman4 said:


> thanks 4 reply buddy.
> Since I see you own both ps3 and ps4 pls give a piece of advice .
> currently ps3 is of INR 12,000 [CA$ 220] and ps4 is of INR 24000 [CA$ 450]
> so is ps4 worth twice the price of ps3 ?
> Which 1 should i buy?



All games look better on PS4
PS3 has more games right now
remember that ps4 is only 1 year old and ps3 came out in 2006
So there are wayy more games on ps3
almost all games that release for ps3 come out on ps4 as well but are more expensive
ps4 needs psn+ subscription to play online - this is not the case with ps3

ps3 can play video and mp3 from Fat32 HDD but ps4 cannot, yet.
ps4 can take screenshots and video of your gameplay in realtime but ps3 cannot

dualshock4 controller is super advanced and has a headphone socket built in for online play
ps3 needs a USB or BT headset for online play - you can play without a headset too.

almost all games on ps3 are 720p 30fps
All games on ps4 are 1080p 60fps

ps4 is the current gen console and its better to invest in ps4 than ps3 if you are going to play games in future years too.
PS3 will stay around for a while but will evntually fade away.

both consoles are region free for games so there is no worries for that part.

ps4 comes with a good HDMI and micros USB cable that you can use to charge the controller and phone

Remote play with PS4+VITA is great where you can play the game in full detail at 60fps on the VITA making it an ideal handheld companion.
Vita can play 1080p video that is stored on your PC via windows media player network server.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 23, 2015)

hitman4 said:


> If i buy ps4 from canada do i need voltage coverter?
> Also is the ps4 region locked ?



I am using my ps4 which was bought from US. And would suggest you to get Ps4 coz once you start gaming on it you can easily feel the difference.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 23, 2015)

ps4 finally supports media playback
Media Player Coming to PS4 Tonight ? PlayStation.Blog

Video
MKV
Visual: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High Profile Level4.2
Audio: MP3, AAC LC, AC-3(Dolby Digital)
AVI
Visual: MPEG4 ASP, H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High Profile Level4.2
Audio: MP3, AAC LC, AC-3(Dolby Digital)
MP4
Visual: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High Profile Level4.2
Audio: AAC LC, AC-3(Dolby Digital)
MPEG-2 TS
Visual: H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High Profile Level4.2, MPEG2 Visual
Audio: MP2(MPEG2 Audio Layer 2), AAC LC, AC-3(Dolby Digital)
AVCHD: (.m2ts, .mts)
Photo
JPEG (based on DCF 2.0/Exif 2.21)
BMP
PNG
Music
MP3
AAC (M4A)


----------



## hitman4 (Jul 8, 2015)

which is the best place to trade used games for a ps4.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 8, 2015)

hitman4 said:


> which is the best place to trade used games for a ps4.



game4u.com


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 4, 2015)

anyone playing bloodborne?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 4, 2015)

ghouse12311 said:


> anyone playing bloodborne?



I dont have it


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 6, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I dont have it



go and buy it right now, it is really an amazing game..was stuck at the third boss, finally defeated the boss after like 20 tries and now stuck with another boss called undead giant with ridiculous area attack with his long blades...apart from being an rpg and the difficulty, i would say this is a true horror game...pretty scary at times..


----------



## Gollum (Aug 6, 2015)

ghouse12311 said:


> go and buy it right now, it is really an amazing game..was stuck at the third boss, finally defeated the boss after like 20 tries and now stuck with another boss called undead giant with ridiculous area attack with his long blades...apart from being an rpg and the difficulty, i would say this is a true horror game...pretty scary at times..



Noob question, does it have Multiplayer?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 6, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Noob question, does it have Multiplayer?



yes it has but it needs playstation plus subscription..read here..


----------



## hitman4 (Aug 10, 2015)

Do you guys switch off your ps4?


----------



## ravimadrad (Sep 2, 2015)

ghouse12311 said:


> go and buy it right now, it is really an amazing game..was stuck at the third boss, finally defeated the boss after like 20 tries and now stuck with another boss called undead giant with ridiculous area attack with his long blades...apart from being an rpg and the difficulty, i would say this is a true horror game...pretty scary at times..



im stuck at undead giant too! you killed it yet?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 3, 2015)

ravimadrad said:


> im stuck at undead giant too! you killed it yet?



I beat the game and just finished the ailing loran chalice with a very tough last boss

which weapon are you using? I used ludwig's blade and dodged to his sides to get some quick heavy attacks...


----------



## Sudh4r (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm planning to buy PS4 by this month end. I already have GTA V, will purchase COD Ghost/Killzone SF/Watchdogs. Any other suggestions ? And how many here have PS Plus subscription ?


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Last week i have sold my 2 year old PS 3 and now looking to buy PS4 .
I have 1 doubt so need your help on this. Can i go for PS4 or make my custom Gaming Rig(as PC games are more cheap) or i will go for steam valve?

Thanks


----------



## Gollum (Jan 7, 2016)

go for gaming PC, these days there are a lot of good pc games and not many console exclusives.
But if you want to be semi future ready then go for console and pay high price for the games.
Pirates buy pc and play for free until their PC's can't run the newer games any more. Then they upgrade!


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks Gollum for ur reply.
And what is the cost of PS4 in India?


----------



## Gollum (Jan 7, 2016)

silicon_fusion said:


> Thanks Gollum for ur reply.
> And what is the cost of PS4 in India?



last time I checked it was 34K
for 500Gb standard version.


----------



## Kaltrops (Jan 7, 2016)

silicon_fusion said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Last week i have sold my 2 year old PS 3 and now looking to buy PS4 .
> I have 1 doubt so need your help on this. Can i go for PS4 or make my custom Gaming Rig(as PC games are more cheap) or i will go for steam valve?
> ...


It all depends on the games you wanna play. Are Multiplats more important to you than Exclusives? If so then get a PC. If not then pick the exclusives you wanna play the most (XO or PS4) and buy that console. 

Obviously, it will also come down to cost. PC will be more expensive. How much more expensive will depend on your needs -- Do you want to play at 1080p60 on Ultra or do you want console graphics? 

Conversely, PC games are cheaper and will offset the cost of the hardware in the long run when direct comparisons are made to Console gaming.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks guys for your suggestion.
Yesterday i have ordered PS4 - 1 TB - 2 games (Infamous and GOD remastered) from paytm.
Total damage is 32k, looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## BakBob (May 17, 2016)

Anybody know where to get a DualShock 4 for cheap? 5k is too expensive for a controller.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 18, 2016)

BakBob said:


> Anybody know where to get a DualShock 4 for cheap? 5k is too expensive for a controller.



chk on IVG or webuy


----------



## Gollum (May 19, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> chk on IVG or webuy



I thought it sold for 4k hmm..


----------



## Amithansda (Jul 15, 2016)

I want to get a PS4 from Germany, but before that can anyone get me some ideas on these following things?
1. Will it work in India? (Voltage, Region lock or some other reason)
2. If its activated in Germany, will it be working in India?
3. Do I need an Active internet connection to play? (Not talking about multiplayer obviously)


----------



## Gollum (Jul 19, 2016)

Amithansda said:


> I want to get a PS4 from Germany, but before that can anyone get me some ideas on these following things?
> 1. Will it work in India? (Voltage, Region lock or some other reason)
> 2. If its activated in Germany, will it be working in India?
> 3. Do I need an Active internet connection to play? (Not talking about multiplayer obviously)



1: PS4 has 100v-240v compatibility @50-60Hz
2: You do not activate the console, you activate the Account and link the console. You can link for a limited number times to a single account.
You can be in Germany and use the Indian CC or not. and still get the PS4 to work. I have US, UK, IN, and JP account. but I have linked my PS4 to Indian account. Games from other account work on Indian Account too. JP games have O and X swapped.
I can still use the other accounts and buy games.
3: no need for internet connection for offline games.


----------



## giprabu (Jul 25, 2016)

Can we use Keyboard & Mouse to game on PS4..? 

Sorry if it sounds noob.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 4, 2016)

giprabu said:


> Can we use Keyboard & Mouse to game on PS4..?
> 
> Sorry if it sounds noob.


You can, but only for ui and the games that support it. There are a very few games that support kb+ mouse. You can google them. Same case with ps3


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 4, 2016)

giprabu said:


> Can we use Keyboard & Mouse to game on PS4..?
> 
> Sorry if it sounds noob.



never tried that, but go through these pages:

How to use a keyboard and mouse with the PS4 - PS4 Hom

Connect mouse and keyboard with PlayStation

but may be compatible with very few games


----------



## Desmond (Aug 4, 2016)

You'd need a Keyboard and mouse adapter such as this: Amazon.com: Xim 4 Keyboard and Mouse Adapter for PS4, Xbox One, 360, PS3: Video Game

That should give you an edge in FPS games.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 4, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> You'd need a Keyboard and mouse adapter such as this: Amazon.com: Xim 4 Keyboard and Mouse Adapter for PS4, Xbox One, 360, PS3: Video Game
> 
> That should give you an edge in FPS games.


Omg , i have been living under a rock till now


----------



## vickybat (Aug 5, 2016)

Let the hype train for ps4 neo continue. Guys just let me know if we need a new thread for that. Will be interesting.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 9, 2016)

vickybat said:


> Let the hype train for ps4 neo continue. Guys just let me know if we need a new thread for that. Will be interesting.


I think this thread will suffice


----------



## Darth Vader (Dec 4, 2016)

*Uncharted: The Lost Legacy Reveal Trailer | PSX 2016*

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tfDf3EKQkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm looking to buy both a new TV and a new console this Christmas. I was initially going for a PS4+1080p TV combo, but now with PS4 Pro released in the US, should I wait? Also, I barely consume any 4k content, and only have a 5mbps internet connection at present. And HDR TV's simply cost too much. So is PS Pro worth the wait? Or should I just go with the cheaper PS4?? 
The Last of Us+Driveclub+Infamous SS 1 TB bundle is available at Snapdeal for 31k. Caught my eye. Please advise!!!


----------



## Gollum (Dec 7, 2016)

Akira said:


> I'm looking to buy both a new TV and a new console this Christmas. I was initially going for a PS4+1080p TV combo, but now with PS4 Pro released in the US, should I wait? Also, I barely consume any 4k content, and only have a 5mbps internet connection at present. And HDR TV's simply cost too much. So is PS Pro worth the wait? Or should I just go with the cheaper PS4??
> The Last of Us+Driveclub+Infamous SS 1 TB bundle is available at Snapdeal for 31k. Caught my eye. Please advise!!!



I suggest you to wait for Pro, Unless you plan to buy pro later.
As the time goes on, the games would get heavier and most of the games will look and perform better on the Pro as compared to the original.
Consoles are now beginning to go the PC way with hardware upgrades.
Most PS4 games are cheaper on PSN online rather than discs that are sold on Amazon or Flipkart.
Discs on retail stores are even more expensive.
In fact, ps3 discs are dirt cheap these days and PSN sells ps3 games for the price of peanuts.
I suggest you to buy a FullHD tv with a ps3, save up, and buy the ps4 pro with VR when it gets released in India.

*i.imgur.com/E3rtLHs.jpg
Why did I post this photo?


----------



## Akira (Dec 7, 2016)

Gollum said:


> I suggest you to buy a FullHD tv with a ps3, save up, and buy the ps4 pro with VR when it gets released in India.



Thanks for the suggestions!! But did you mean a 4k TV here? There have been noticeable problems with FHD tv when it comes to Pro, even though it runs at a faster framerate. Also, I dont plan on buying VR. I already own a PC, so most of my gaming happens there. PS was just for exclusives. Pro doesnt have a Blu-ray drive, which I may(or maybe not) have to buy separately.
Tbh, Ive half-convinced myself to get the base model. If I get a Pro, I'll have to get a 4k TV(with HDR). But there's hardly any content available here in India in 4k, nor do I have a competent internet connection. Running 1080p upscaled is just not a good idea. Better to just get a solid FHD TV with the base model PS4. There's plenty of content in the native resolution, and the games are well optimized.

Thanks for the response! Will have to think more about this.


----------



## Stormbringer (Dec 7, 2016)

Akira said:


> Pro doesnt have a Blu-ray drive, which I may(or maybe not) have to buy separately.



PS4 Pro does have Blu-Ray drive. The fact is that it doesn't support 4k Blu-ray. Its supports the regular Blu-rays. Also IMO 4k is worthy if it has HDR. And most of the cheaper 4k TVs in India dont have HDR. But as Gollum said , PS4 Pro would be a better choice in the long run.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am a long time PC gamer, I own the GTX1070 now. I was fascinated by PS3, but never bought it. Last month I bought the PS4 1TB bundle-- TLOU, DC and Infamous second son, out of curiosity.
Now, my problem is that I am unable to aim and shoot while moving or fighting using the controller. I play the same level again and again, still I keep on dying. (TLOU). Any suggestions to improve my controller skills(aiming, shooting, running), etc. I know its a stupid question and a matter of patience, but still I am getting frustrated as I can see the enemies, but by the time I aim, its too late !


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 14, 2016)

quad_core said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a long time PC gamer, I own the GTX1070 now. I was fascinated by PS3, but never bought it. Last month I bought the PS4 1TB bundle-- TLOU, DC and Infamous second son, out of curiosity.
> Now, my problem is that I am unable to aim and shoot while moving or fighting using the controller. I play the same level again and again, still I keep on dying. (TLOU). Any suggestions to improve my controller skills(aiming, shooting, running), etc. I know its a stupid question and a matter of patience, but still I am getting frustrated as I can see the enemies, but by the time I aim, its too late !



relax and have patience.  

its common when you play on a controller for the first time. 
i had this difficulty too and i was able to overcome it after loads of practice. 

try this: 
go to an area void of enemies. find a spot on a wall or somewhere. put your crosshair on that spot. 
now move and try to keep the crosshair on that same spot. 

once you master this, try it on enemies and gradually move to moving targets. 

if you repeatedly fail, throw the damn console out of the window and return to mouse+keyboard. its far superior


----------



## quad_core (Dec 14, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> relax and have patience.
> 
> if you repeatedly fail, throw the damn console out of the window and return to mouse+keyboard. its far superior



  .. Now I think why I got PS4 in the first place.. Anyway, jokes apart thanks for the tip. Will try that out.( practice, not throwing the console)

One more query guys... Is it beneficial to opt for PSN Plus subscription? I read that one gets 2 games free each month. What type of games are these? AAA titles? Worth the 4K? I wanted to play F1 2016 online actually on PS4.. I already have it on PC(steam).


----------



## abhidev (Jul 31, 2017)

quad_core said:


> .. Now I think why I got PS4 in the first place.. Anyway, jokes apart thanks for the tip. Will try that out.( practice, not throwing the console)
> 
> One more query guys... Is it beneficial to opt for PSN Plus subscription? I read that one gets 2 games free each month. What type of games are these? AAA titles? Worth the 4K? I wanted to play F1 2016 online actually on PS4.. I already have it on PC(steam).


 PS plus is essential if you want to play online multiplayer. Also the monthly free games are getting an improvement.
Just saw that the Just cause 3 is gonna be free for the month of August.


----------



## Dr.Lakshay (Aug 1, 2017)

abhidev said:


> PS plus is essential if you want to play online multiplayer. Also the monthly free games are getting an improvement.
> Just saw that the Just cause 3 is gonna be free for the month of August.


What? Seriously? Jc3? 
I gotta buy ps+ again 
I even heard ps+ prices are going to hike. 
Anyone knows any discounts on ps+ subscription? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey guys, so i just got a ps4 pro from Dubai. It has a Dubai plug point port.Can anyone suggest a good adapter to use it in indian port?
Secondly, can anyone confirm if i could use it with indian games.Any issues with location as such?


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 2, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Hey guys, so i just got a ps4 pro from Dubai. It has a Dubai plug point port.Can anyone suggest a good adapter to use it in indian port?
> Secondly, can anyone confirm if i could use it with indian games.Any issues with location as such?


Congrats on the purchase. Even I bought my PS4 Pro from Dubai. I don't use any adapter. I have the European style 2 pin plug which works fine with the Indian sockets. Not a snug fit but works. Game disks are region free. So you can buy any play without any issue. Digital games however are region locked. Also Movie or Tv Show Blu rays are region locked. So you have to use either Region 2(European) or the All Region Blu Rays disks.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 4, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> Congrats on the purchase. Even I bought my PS4 Pro from Dubai. I don't use any adapter. I have the European style 2 pin plug which works fine with the Indian sockets. Not a snug fit but works. Game disks are region free. So you can buy any play without any issue. Digital games however are region locked. Also Movie or Tv Show Blu rays are region locked. So you have to use either Region 2(European) or the All Region Blu Rays disks.


Hey thanks for your response. I have a three pin plug which I am not able to fit in the socket. Could you please recommend an adapter for this?

Thanks for clarifying about the disk games. If I want to play online with friends, what do I have to subscribe for?
Ps I am a noob in all of this. So the questions I ask may sound stupid. Do apologise for it.

Attached a pic of the plug.
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180204/70e9088703496722cbad5d68678d116d.jpg

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 5, 2018)

Ronnie11 said:


> Hey thanks for your response. I have a three pin plug which I am not able to fit in the socket. Could you please recommend an adapter for this?
> 
> Thanks for clarifying about the disk games. If I want to play online with friends, what do I have to subscribe for?
> Ps I am a noob in all of this. So the questions I ask may sound stupid. Do apologise for it.
> ...



AFAIK PS4 Pro has universal voltage support. Just check once. I recently bought an adapter for US Plug type from GE. Works fine. I'm at office can't link you an Amazon link. Will do that from home. 

To play online, you need PS Plus subscription. You get few games free every month and also special discounts during sales along with that.

You can ask any questions in this thread. Nobody judging you


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 6, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> AFAIK PS4 Pro has universal voltage support. Just check once. I recently bought an adapter for US Plug type from GE. Works fine. I'm at office can't link you an Amazon link. Will do that from home.
> 
> To play online, you need PS Plus subscription. You get few games free every month and also special discounts during sales along with that.
> 
> You can ask any questions in this thread. Nobody judging you



Thanks for the help.


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 7, 2018)

Something like this would work fine. *www.amazon.in/PagKis-Set-Travel-Adapter-Converter/dp/B00L74H71S . You may get cheaper from other brands or you can grab one from your preferred brands too.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 12, 2018)

Anyone tried Shadow of the Colossus yet? Looking at the reviews, I feel its monotonous as the player need to make 16 kills, thats all. but the reviewers say its a must play game.
Would like to know some personal views.


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 13, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Anyone tried Shadow of the Colossus yet? Looking at the reviews, I feel its monotonous as the player need to make 16 kills, thats all. but the reviewers say its a must play game.
> Would like to know some personal views.


Try playing the Demo if you can.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 13, 2018)

Stormbringer said:


> Try playing the Demo if you can.



How to get it? I didn't see any demo..


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 16, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> How to get it? I didn't see any demo..


Demos are available in the PSN Store. But not all games provide Demo option. I checked for Shadow of Colossus. Unfortunately it's not available. Since it's a SP game, wait for price drop to play .


----------



## dan4u (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey guys, is a PS4 slim 500GB for Rs.22500 a good deal? Its sealed and imported from Singapore according to the seller.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Sep 21, 2018)

dan4u said:


> Hey guys, is a PS4 slim 500GB for Rs.22500 a good deal? Its sealed and imported from Singapore according to the seller.



This is normally available in almost any market, that you get the system without warranty. If you are okay with it (personally I would be okay with it), go ahead and get it without warranty.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 21, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> This is normally available in almost any market, that you get the system without warranty. If you are okay with it (personally I would be okay with it), go ahead and get it without warranty.


Thanks for the reply, and yea,there's no warranty. Just wondering if that's the normal price in the grey market?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Sep 21, 2018)

dan4u said:


> Thanks for the reply, and yea,there's no warranty. Just wondering if that's the normal price in the grey market?



As far as I know, the rates are similar here in gaffar market or nehru place in Delhi..


----------



## dan4u (Sep 21, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> As far as I know, the rates are similar here in gaffar market or nehru place in Delhi..


cool, thanks for the info.


----------



## dfizams (Jan 15, 2019)

Is it worth buying ps4 now considering ps5 is being launched sooner or later? (I've been playing with PC.)


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 15, 2019)

dfizams said:


> Is it worth buying ps4 now considering ps5 is being launched sooner or later? (I've been playing with PC.)



Absolutely yes. There is a huge library of great games and many more to follow for PS4. Just try to get it @ best possible rate during flipkart/amazon sale festival.


----------



## dfizams (Jan 15, 2019)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Absolutely yes. There is a huge library of great games and many more to follow for PS4. Just try to get it @ best possible rate during flipkart/amazon sale festival.


Ok. Will look for it


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 15, 2019)

PS4 is a no brainer, just like PS2 and PS3. But it is still not at the desired price of either 20k new or 10k used. So the wait continues.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 17, 2019)

mohit9206 said:


> PS4 is a no brainer, just like PS2 and PS3. But it is still not at the desired price of either 20k new or 10k used. So the wait continues.



One of my friends were able to get PS4 Slim for 26k, with one free game and 2 dualshock controllers during flipkart diwali sales. That was pretty sweet deal if you ask me.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vineet Sharma said:


> One of my friends were able to get PS4 Slim for 26k, with one free game and 2 dualshock controllers during flipkart diwali sales. That was pretty sweet deal if you ask me.


I don't really think its all that sweet because PS4 Slim was going for $200 in usa during sales as well so 26k is too much.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 17, 2019)

mohit9206 said:


> I don't really think its all that sweet because PS4 Slim was going for $200 in usa during sales as well so 26k is too much.



Satisfaction can never be achieved if we keep on comparing US prices wrt India lol. The price gap is always going to be there so at best we can just try to narrow it as much as possible. If buying stuff from US isn't an option, its better to compare Indian prices only.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Satisfaction can never be achieved if we keep on comparing US prices wrt India lol. The price gap is always going to be there so at best we can just try to narrow it as much as possible. If buying stuff from US isn't an option, its better to compare Indian prices only.


Ok if you compare Indian prices, then 5 years after launch PS3 was around 18k so i would expect PS4 to be not more than 20k considering depreciation in rupee. Atleast that's what i think the fair price is.
Edit: Also PS3 had free online.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 17, 2019)

mohit9206 said:


> Ok if you compare Indian prices, then 5 years after launch PS3 was around 18k so i would expect PS4 to be not more than 20k considering depreciation in rupee. Atleast that's what i think the fair price is.
> Edit: Also PS3 had free online.



I am coming from a different perspective. What I meant from "sweet deal" is that you get to buy something @ 26k which is normally priced @ 35k (extra controller bundle with a free game) in Indian market. I am not considering the fact that why it is still @ 35k at first place. We "must" find the best option from available options, at the end.
Well surprisingly, 18k in 2011 values at appox. 26.5k in 2018, plus you are getting additional controller (which itself costs 4k min. if bought seperately). Also, PS4 has been a lot more successful than PS3. So it infact is a pretty sweet deal. lol


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 17, 2019)

Vineet Sharma said:


> I am coming from a different perspective. What I meant from "sweet deal" is that you get to buy something @ 26k which is normally priced @ 35k (extra controller bundle with a free game) in Indian market. I am not considering the fact that why it is still @ 35k at first place. We "must" find the best option from available options, at the end.
> Well surprisingly, 18k in 2011 values at appox. 26.5k in 2018, plus you are getting additional controller (which itself costs 4k min. if bought seperately). Also, PS4 has been a lot more successful than PS3. So it infact is a pretty sweet deal. lol


I wouldn't call it sweet deal considering PS5 is on the horizon. Also i already have a PC backlog and eventually will get PS4 when it is at my desired price


----------



## Gollum (Jan 18, 2019)

mohit9206 said:


> I wouldn't call it sweet deal considering PS5 is on the horizon. Also i already have a PC backlog and eventually will get PS4 when it is at my desired price


I used to think like this. Now I dont play any games. Times have changed.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 18, 2019)

Gollum said:


> I used to think like this. Now I dont play any games. Times have changed.


I don't understand. Why don't you play games anymore?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2019)

mohit9206 said:


> I don't understand. Why don't you play games anymore?


Probably real life workload.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 18, 2019)

When your whole life flashes between your eyes, how much of it do you want to not be playstation exclusive #JUSTBUYIT


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 24, 2019)

Gollum said:


> I used to think like this. Now I dont play any games. Times have changed.



Not sure why playing games isn't precious to you anymore. :No pun intended:


----------



## Gollum (Jan 25, 2019)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Not sure why playing games isn't precious to you anymore. :No pun intended:


I am in front of a 14" laptop for 8 hours in the office.
When I'm not in front of the laptop screen, I have a mobile screen in front of me. (breaks and travel time etc)
When I reach home, I want to relax my mind and body so I lie down and either sleep or watch TV while I have my supper and go to sleep.

This is my schedule for 5 days every week.
On the weekends, I try to go out for a ride on my bike or do some other physical activity around the house.
When I'm not riding, I try to catch up on some lost sleep and or try to some household work.
I barely get 5 hours of sleep during the weekdays.

Things were different when I was a student.
I had lots of time away from any kind of Display. So I could easily sit for 8-9 hours in front of the PC and play games. 
I longed for a PS2 but could not afford one. A PS3 was a dream. 

Now I have the money to buy any game or console I want but no time to even take them out of the box.

The last PS4 game disc that my wife gifted me is still sealed in its original box ;(


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 25, 2019)

Gollum said:


> Now I have the money to buy any game or console I want but no time to even take them out of the box.


Reality of life for most,when you have time to enjoy but no money & later you have money to spend but no time to enjoy.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 26, 2019)

Vineet Sharma said:


> One of my friends were able to get PS4 Slim for 26k, with one free game and 2 dualshock controllers during flipkart diwali sales. That was pretty sweet deal if you ask me.


*kotaku.com/massive-lines-in-south-korea-for-the-playstation-4-1832045873

This is the line after Sony announced limited time price cut in south korea which is a rich country. Why do you think so many people there lined up if the ps4 is already a good deal? Because it wasn't. And neither us it in India. I can think of so many people like me holding out for a reasonable price as well.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 18, 2019)

PlayStation Now Adds Horizon Zero Dawn, Uncharted: The Lost Legacy, and More in January


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 25, 2020)

Even I have stopped playing games...

But planning to buy a new or used PS4 ... When I get a good deal.. not hardcore gaming but some occasional time pass ..

Tight now only watching YouTube gameplays  .. it's much better than stupid flood of webseries now days


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 25, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> Even I have stopped playing games...
> 
> But planning to buy a new or used PS4 ... When I get a good deal.. not hardcore gaming but some occasional time pass ..
> 
> Tight now only watching YouTube gameplays .. it's much better than stupid flood of webseries now days


I also stopped playing games
I watch YouTube documentaries on archeology and history topics
Also I watch Amazon Prime & Disney + Hotstar 
I don't know why I lost interest in playing games.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 26, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> Even I have stopped playing games...
> 
> But planning to buy a new or used PS4 ... When I get a good deal.. not hardcore gaming but some occasional time pass ..
> 
> Tight now only watching YouTube gameplays  .. it's much better than stupid flood of webseries now days


Buy a used PS4 when PS5 is launched. you will get them for cheaper than now.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 28, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> Buy a used PS4 when PS5 is launched. you will get them for cheaper than now.



Yes.. eagerly waiting for PS5 launch there may be many more like me...


Waiting for PS 4 price to drop


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 28, 2020)

bssunilreddy said:


> I also stopped playing games
> I watch YouTube documentaries on archeology and history topics
> Also I watch Amazon Prime & Disney + Hotstar
> I don't know why I lost interest in playing games.
> ...



Oh long time man.. hope you doing good

I just want to keep a console around.. in case to play something when have time


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 28, 2020)

While browsing some revies on Amazon and Flipkart .. I came to know that many people were able to get PS4 for 16 and 20 k... 

Really that low ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> While browsing some revies on Amazon and Flipkart .. I came to know that many people were able to get PS4 for 16 and 20 k...
> 
> Really that low ...


Well it's relevant only for the next 6 months or so. Truly the end of life has been reached 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 28, 2020)

Will PS 5 play games of PS4 and PS3  from disc itself.. just like they play o their native console..

And what will be price..

Even PS4 new one gets to below 20 k with some game budle it will be great for many


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> Will PS 5 play games of PS4 and PS3  from disc itself.. just like they play o their native console..
> 
> And what will be price..
> 
> Even PS4 new one gets to below 20 k with some game budle it will be great for many


Yes PS5 will support many PS4 games.

*www.pushsquare.com/news/2020/03/gu...on_ps5_and_does_ps5_play_ps1_ps2_or_ps3_games


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 28, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> Will PS 5 play games of PS4 and PS3  from disc itself.. just like they play o their native console..
> 
> And what will be price..
> 
> Even PS4 new one gets to below 20 k with some game budle it will be great for many


PS4 yes. PS3 no.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 29, 2020)

It PS5 will just play amy PS4 games from disc..

That would be game changing..

As more and more people will go for PS5 only.. those who are having less money can save and go for PS5 instead of ps4


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 29, 2020)

i saw a local electronics store offering a new ps4 1tb with 3 games for 28k.I have always wanted to buy a ps4 but hesitated because of its steep price and unavailability of enough games that are truly worth playing. Is it worth buying a ps4 at this time,when its likely to be phased out after only a few months?

will newer games continue to become available for xb1 and ps4 for the next 1-2 years atleast or will developers stop shipping games for these older consoles when their newer iterations are released?


----------



## Stormbringer (Jun 29, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> i saw a local electronics store offering a new ps4 1tb with 3 games for 28k.I have always wanted to buy a ps4 but hesitated because of its steep price and unavailability of enough games that are truly worth playing. Is it worth buying a ps4 at this time,when its likely to be phased out after only a few months?
> 
> will newer games continue to become available for xb1 and ps4 for the next 1-2 years atleast or will developers stop shipping games for these older consoles when their newer iterations are released?


Make a list of Games you want to play and take a call. I think PS4 has enough great games worth buying. So far developers tend to release games 1 to 2 years post launch of new gen consoles. Games and console tend to be costly at launch and not enough games that make full use of the new gen console hardware. 

You can also look into Pre-owned Ps4 or importing from outside. I got my PS4 Pro for 28k about 3.5 years ago from Dubai.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 2, 2020)

I want it primarily for playing the exclusive titles like uncharted 4, god of war etc. 

Is there any website or e store in India from where one can buy used ps4 games for cheap? 

Also, if i buy a ps4, i will have to buy a hdtv as well as i don't own one currently. Do ps4 games look good when played on a hd ready hdtv rather than a 1080p compliant one? 

Will ps5 exclusives like horizon zero dawn 2 be released for ps4 eventually?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Also, if i buy a ps4, i will have to buy a hdtv as well as i don't own one currently. Do ps4 games look good when played on a hd ready hdtv rather than a 1080p compliant one?


I am not a gamer but I think PS models were the first to fully utilize the capabilities of 1080p screen long before 1080p content became widely available.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 2, 2020)

yeah but 1080p tvs are a lot costlier than their hd ready counterparts.A 32 inch hd ready smart tv can be had for around 15k,whereas its 1080p counterpart will cost upwards of 20k(if they are from reputable brands like samsung,lg etc)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> yeah but 1080p tvs are a lot costlier than their hd ready counterparts.A 32 inch hd ready smart tv can be had for around 15k,whereas its 1080p counterpart will cost upwards of 20k(if they are from reputable brands like samsung,lg etc)


Vu sells 42" 1080p for ~20k(even lower during sale). It is pointless to buy cheap 32" 1080p TV from big brands as it is not worth their price. Either buy cheap models from Vu,TCL/iffalcon etc or buy costlier good models from major brands.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 2, 2020)

The owner of VU is reportedly a scammer who(as well as her father) is involved in certain legal disputes about some of her past dealings.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devita_Saraf
Also they claim that their company is based in california,whereas its actually an Indian firm.Its difficult to put one's trust in a company thats involved in such shady business practices.Also for all these cheap brands,their durability and after-sales service is likely to be an issue,which is something that concerns me the most.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 2, 2020)

I dont understand why the predominant business model for most Indian entrepreneurs and business owners is to make money by scamming their own country men-its seems as if this philosophy is ingrained in their dna and will never change.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 2, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> The owner of VU is reportedly a scammer who(as well as her father) is involved in certain legal disputes about some of her past dealings.
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devita_Saraf
> Also they claim that their company is based in california,whereas its actually an Indian firm.Its difficult to put one's trust in a company thats involved in such shady business practices.Also for all these cheap brands,their durability and after-sales service is likely to be an issue,which is something that concerns me the most.


To be more precise they are an India based company officially registered in USA assembling cheap decent quality TVs using oem panels. Setting aside any possible scandals involving the founder, their budget range TVs have performed quite well in India considering their prices. If their 40" TV costing 18k lasts for 2 years then you already got your money's worth because similar model from lg/samsung/sony would have cost ~35k & unlikely to last beyond 3 years. Also I have read comments about their after sales support also being decent & they also sell extended warranty for 1/2 years at ~10% or less of purchase price.



quicky008 said:


> I dont understand why the predominant business model for most Indian entrepreneurs and business owners is to make money by scamming their own country men-its seems as if this philosophy is ingrained in their dna and will never change.


Not all Indian businessmen are like this but yes I do have to say that hypocrisy is one of the major behaviour pattern found in majority of Indians(aka clean your home but no care for the street & expect "side income" from any lucrative govt/pvt job but expect govt & politicians to be honest).


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 3, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> I want it primarily for playing the exclusive titles like uncharted 4, god of war etc.
> 
> Is there any website or e store in India from where one can buy used ps4 games for cheap?
> 
> ...


I don't think PS5 exclusives will come to PS4.  Sony exclusives drive sales. Some games announced were Sony platform exclusives, which means they will come to PS4 too.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 3, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> The owner of VU is reportedly a scammer who(as well as her father) is involved in certain legal disputes about some of her past dealings.
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devita_Saraf
> Also they claim that their company is based in california,whereas its actually an Indian firm.Its difficult to put one's trust in a company thats involved in such shady business practices.Also for all these cheap brands,their durability and after-sales service is likely to be an issue,which is something that concerns me the most.


This is not a new business and branding tactic . Unilever created a subsidiary called Hindustan Unilever to appeal to India. Flipkart makes and sells TVs under Nokia brand. Philips TVs in India is manufactured and serviced by Videocon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> Philips TVs in India is manufactured and serviced by Videocon.


It was the case before Videocon went bankrupt.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> To be more precise they are an India based company officially registered in USA assembling cheap decent quality TVs using oem panels. Setting aside any possible scandals involving the founder, their budget range TVs have performed quite well in India considering their prices. If their 40" TV costing 18k lasts for 2 years then you already got your money's worth because similar model from lg/samsung/sony would have cost ~35k & unlikely to last beyond 3 years. Also I have read comments about their after sales support also being decent & they also sell extended warranty for 1/2 years at ~10% or less of purchase price.
> 
> 
> Not all Indian businessmen are like this but yes I do have to say that hypocrisy is one of the major behaviour pattern found in majority of Indians(aka clean your home but no care for the street & expect "side income" from any lucrative govt/pvt job but expect govt & politicians to be honest).


I would like to also add , there is no guarantee you will get excellent after sales support by Big brands. Poor consumer laws is to blame IMO. Is such cases I would rather go with cheaper brands. Electronics have become disposable these days too.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 3, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> It was the case before Videocon went bankrupt.


Yeah have heard about that. What's the latest status of Philips TVs ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> Yeah have heard about that. What's the latest status of Philips TVs ?


They still sell but they have outsourced the after sales support to some other provider.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 3, 2020)

I would rather buy a monitor than a TV at this point. A cheap 10K monitor comes with 3 yrs warranty whereas even a 2 lac TV comes with 1 yr warranty. You also need a setup box anyways to watch TV now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 3, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> I would rather buy a monitor than a TV at this point. A cheap 10K monitor comes with 3 yrs warranty whereas even a 2 lac TV comes with 1 yr warranty. You also need a setup box anyways to watch TV now.


Or you can buy cheap 40/43" VU/TCL/Iffalcon TV for ~20k & buy 1 year extended warranty for ~1.5k(for VU tv) & after 2 years exchange the TV in amazon/flipkart oct sale for ~4k to buy whatever similar option is available at that time & so on.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 3, 2020)

I use a 24" Monitor with my PS4 Pro.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 3, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> I use a 24" Monitor with my PS4 Pro.


I read somewhere that ps4 games tend to look washed out and dull on a monitor as compared to tv-is that really the case?What system/equipment are you using to get audio output from your console?(since most monitors dont have inbuilt speakers,unlike tvs).

i have an old 20" samsung lcd monitor lying around that's not used much these days-it has a dvi port.Can the ps4 be connected to this monitor using a hdmi to dvi adapter cable?

Nowadays 32 inch monitors are available from good brands like LG for around 15-18k(many are listed on amazon itself)-they are equipped with ips panels and are 1080p compliant,which almost no HDTVs support(from reputed brands)in this price category.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> I read somewhere that ps4 games tend to look washed out and dull on a monitor as compared to tv-is that really the case?What system/equipment are you using to get audio output from your console?(since most monitors dont have inbuilt speakers,unlike tvs).


It depends on the panel and post processing done by the TV and monitor. Old monitors with crap TN panels and terrible color accuracy would obviously look washed out compared to any decent LED TV of past 5-8 years.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 4, 2020)

speaking of PS4... man i am tight on budget and after watching all those gameplays on Youtube, i am very eager to get one..

waiting for price to drop in any of the online sales or buy a good one second hand, 

if anyone wish to donate their PS4 for money, let me know


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 4, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> speaking of PS4... man i am tight on budget and after watching all those gameplays on Youtube, i am very eager to get one..
> 
> waiting for price to drop in any of the online sales or buy a good one second hand,
> 
> if anyone wish to donate their PS4 for money, let me know



Watching which gameplays in particular have increased your urge to get the ps4?

I for one want a ps4 for playing the exclusives mainly,but unfortunately there doesn't seem to be too many good ones among them.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 5, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Watching which gameplays in particular have increased your urge to get the ps4?
> 
> I for one want a ps4 for playing the exclusives mainly,but unfortunately there doesn't seem to be too many good ones among them.



I watch Rad Brad channel.. best channle for gameplayd.. he does not do nonsense intro and nonsense talks. Just gameplay

I am more interested in

God of War
Days Gone
Last of US
Horizon Zero Dawn


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 6, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> I read somewhere that ps4 games tend to look washed out and dull on a monitor as compared to tv-is that really the case?What system/equipment are you using to get audio output from your console?(since most monitors dont have inbuilt speakers,unlike tvs).
> 
> i have an old 20" samsung lcd monitor lying around that's not used much these days-it has a dvi port.Can the ps4 be connected to this monitor using a hdmi to dvi adapter cable?
> 
> Nowadays 32 inch monitors are available from good brands like LG for around 15-18k(many are listed on amazon itself)-they are equipped with ips panels and are 1080p compliant,which almost no HDTVs support(from reputed brands)in this price category.


As Saiyangoku said, it depends on the panel and post processing. I use a Benq monitor. It has speakers and a headphone jack. I use a hdmi to connect to the monitor and connect a 2.1 speaker to the headphone jack of the monitor. The audio from hdmi passes to the speakers through the monitor. You can also connect a headphone directly to the ps4 controller too.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 7, 2020)

I do not have playstation.. money problem.. will buy one when I get good deal


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> I do not have playstation.. money problem.. will buy one when I get good deal


Who doesn't have money problem?  I mean in these testing times like corona etc
But PC gaming is more than enough nowadays I think because I lost the appetite for games though I am buying them thinking of playing them when I get the appetite to play and there are aceivements to get also in Steam.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 28, 2020)

Any update on PS4 price cut


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 28, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> Any update on PS4 price cut


its even out of stock on amazon


----------



## Gollum (Sep 7, 2020)

*www.flipkart.com/sony-ps4-slim-1-t...JK&marketplace=FLIPKART&pageUID=1599493800242

This is a nice bundle. You get 4 game discs with it.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 9, 2020)

Gollum said:


> *www.flipkart.com/sony-ps4-slim-1-t...JK&marketplace=FLIPKART&pageUID=1599493800242
> 
> This is a nice bundle. You get 4 game discs with it.



37k for PS4, no way, i will wait for few more months


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 13, 2020)

I thaught PS5 will be slimmer but looking at the teardown, it doesnot seem like I will be able to carry it while traveling. Should I get a PS4 slim ? Getting it with 4 games at 28K


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2020)

Skyh3ck said:


> 37k for PS4, no way, i will wait for few more months


Check Olx you might get good deals.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 14, 2020)

bubusam13 said:


> I thaught PS5 will be slimmer buy looking at the teardown, it doesnot seem like I will be able to carry it while traveling. Should I get a PS4 slim ? Getting it with 4 games at 28K


If you are getting a PS4, get the PS4 Pro. You will get much better performance in 1080p than the slim.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 28, 2020)

bubusam13 said:


> I thaught PS5 will be slimmer but looking at the teardown, it doesnot seem like I will be able to carry it while traveling. Should I get a PS4 slim ? Getting it with 4 games at 28K


At this moment better get next gen. Free games or not. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2021)

Bruno said:


> Another question regarding destiny 2, how do I beat ghoul? I have tried reading the destiny 2 guides on this page, (Destiny 2 Archives - The Arcade Man) and I still find it a bit difficult.


You mean its difficult to beat ? There must be FAQs on IGN on it


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 5, 2021)

a ps4 bundle with 3 games is currently selling for around 30k on amazon-is the ps4 still worth buying at full price?

Is a revised version of the current ps5 aka ps5 mini expected to launch anytime soon ?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 5, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> a ps4 bundle with 3 games is currently selling for around 30k on amazon-is the ps4 still worth buying at full price?
> 
> Is a revised version of the current ps5 aka ps5 mini expected to launch anytime soon ?



I just sold my old PS4 for 13.5k locally. I sold it because newer titles were struggling in it. And I don't think it is going to last more than 1-2 years. After that it would be obsolete.



For those requiring a slim option, if your titles are not PS exclusive then xbox series s  seems a good option.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 6, 2021)

do ps4 games look good when run on hd ready tvs(ie tvs with a native  res of 768p)? What kind of display did you use with your ps4?

I wanted to buy a ps4/5 to check out the exclusive titles only eg spiderman,god of war etc.I have no interest in other non-exclusive titles as they are readily available for pc.

Also is having a high speed broadband connection a must for people planning to buy a ps4 or ps5? i have heard that most ps games aren't playable unless one installs several GBs of updates/patches from the internet first-is it really so? Can i still play these games if i choose to skip updating them due to the non-availability of a good internet connection?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Apr 6, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> do ps4 games look good when run on hd ready tvs(ie tvs with a native res of 768p)? What kind of display did you use with your ps4?



I used it with old 2011 LG HD TV. It had resolution of 1920x720 ig, and PS4 titles looked good for its time.


quicky008 said:


> Also is having a high speed broadband connection a must for people planning to buy a ps4 or ps5?



Yupp, the updates are huge. Also if you buy blu ray disc, the game may still require internet for patches etc. As for online, it did update frequently ( for eg. In fortnite updates came more frequently than in pc) high speed may not be a must, but unlimited internet is a must. Especially if you will buy from ps store.


quicky008 said:


> Can i still play these games if i choose to skip updating them due to the non-availability of a good internet connection



You can, but then condition is to not connect to internet by switching it off completely from settings and by using the disc. Once it connects, the updates will start popping up. But they can be cancelled. Multiplayer won't work without updating though, but you can play single player.


----------



## siddray (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi All, 

Need some help for getting a new PS4 slim 1TB. I am not able to find with any of the online retailers. Please can any one of you know where can I get PS4 now at this moment of time. 

Thanks much in advance.


----------



## siddray (Apr 30, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> I just sold my old PS4 for 13.5k locally. I sold it because newer titles were struggling in it. And I don't think it is going to last more than 1-2 years. After that it would be obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> For those requiring a slim option, if your titles are not PS exclusive then xbox series s  seems a good option.


Could you please let me know where we can find XBOX Series S online ?


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 30, 2021)

siddray said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some help for getting a new PS4 slim 1TB. I am not able to find with any of the online retailers. Please can any one of you know where can I get PS4 now at this moment of time.
> 
> Thanks much in advance.


It is available on reliance digital.


*www.reliancedigital.in/sony-ps4-1tb-slim-bundled-spider-man-gts-r-c-and-ps-3m/p/491898064
For past few days it was also present on amazon and flipkart


----------



## siddray (Apr 30, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> It is available on reliance digital.
> 
> 
> *www.reliancedigital.in/sony-ps4-1tb-slim-bundled-spider-man-gts-r-c-and-ps-3m/p/491898064
> For past few days it was also present on amazon and flipkart


Agreed, but reliance digital doesn't ship to my location here.


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 30, 2021)

Your pin code?


----------



## siddray (Apr 30, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Your pin code?


PM'd you


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 30, 2021)

It is showing available in official sony website for your pincode

*shopatsc.com/collections/playstation-4
BTW the reliance link is showing sold out for me too. some has bought it i guess


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 30, 2021)

Even if you don't have console you can claim free games. Just create a account and claim. Horizon zero dawn is free now

*blog.playstation.com/2021/03/17/play-at-home-2021-update-10-free-games-to-download-this-spring/


----------



## siddray (May 11, 2021)

khalil1210 said:


> Even if you don't have console you can claim free games. Just create a account and claim. Horizon zero dawn is free now
> 
> *blog.playstation.com/2021/03/17/play-at-home-2021-update-10-free-games-to-download-this-spring/


Claimed. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 31, 2021)

Does anyone here has experience with buying used stuff (like PS4) from CEX? They supposedly come with 2 year CEX warranty. Now that jailbreak for 9.0 is out, I was thinking a 2nd hand PS4 at 15-18k makes sense.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 1, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Does anyone here has experience with buying used stuff (like PS4) from CEX? They supposedly come with 2 year CEX warranty. Now that jailbreak for 9.0 is out, I was thinking a 2nd hand PS4 at 15-18k makes sense.


will you be able to jailbreak yourself? also where to get games for it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2022)

pkkumarcool said:


> will you be able to jailbreak yourself? also where to get games for it?


Yes, it is easy to jailbreak. I'll find them _somewhere_.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 2, 2022)

The only thing JB will void is the PSN experience and multiplayer. As players with JB PS4 are banned from PSN


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 3, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Does anyone here has experience with buying used stuff (like PS4) from CEX? They supposedly come with 2 year CEX warranty. Now that jailbreak for 9.0 is out, I was thinking a 2nd hand PS4 at 15-18k makes sense.


One of my friends bought a ps4 from cex a year back. Came out to be just fine with some marks of being used. Never heard any complaint from him. 
Are you looking for slim version? 

JB means no online and a pen drive stuck to your ps4 whenever you switch it on.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 3, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> The only thing JB will void is the PSN experience and multiplayer. As players with JB PS4 are banned from PSN


I won't be connecting to PSN anyway.


Randy_Marsh said:


> Are you looking for slim version?


No, I'm looking for the normal version or the Pro version.


Randy_Marsh said:


> JB means no online and a pen drive stuck to your ps4 whenever you switch it on.


I'm interested in single player games only on PS4. I play Rocket League on PC and other online games are cross-platform as well.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jan 4, 2022)

Pro would cost more. These days rates are higher even in used consoles market, especially for PlayStation. Even local shopkeepers are selling it for 22-23k at least.
I sold mine 5 months back for 24k (with Death Stranding disc).


----------



## khalil1210 (Feb 22, 2022)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No, I'm looking for the normal version or the Pro version.


Did you find buy normal ps4, just asking.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 22, 2022)

is it a good idea to buy a used ps4?How long will such a console last?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 22, 2022)

khalil1210 said:


> Did you find buy normal ps4, just asking.


Nope, not yet.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2022)

*www.tomsguide.com/news/ps5-restocks-are-such-a-nightmare-that-sony-wants-to-sell-you-a-ps4-instead


----------



## khalil1210 (Apr 22, 2022)

ps5 is on sale on 12pm today at ShopAtSC . Anyone planning to buy?


----------



## Chris_steve (Apr 22, 2022)

My PS4 Pro is getting old and I've to get a new PS5 but the stock is not available in the US!


----------

